# Naruto: The Rise of Legends



## Vergil (Nov 21, 2010)

OOC Thread

Konoha.

The Academy days are now over, you are taking your first step to becoming a shinobi. You will meet up at the Academy classroom one last time to find out your Teams and your senseis. 

The sun starts to rise over Konoha, it looks like it will be a great day. Middle of summer so it should get fairly hot in the afternoon. It should be an interesting day...

________________________________

*Harima Kenji.*

His head hurt. A lot. He was out with a few of the other teachers, celebrating the end of their classes. Most of the students had passed this time around. His eyes were still heavy. He still had his sunglasses on. His eyes closed. Just 5 more minutes....

45 minutes later...he was still snoring.


*Kagami Rei.*

Crash!

Dante looked up at the ceiling as he bit into his toast.

"You know, she has perfect balance when she's training but as soon as se gets home she falls over everything. Does she save it up for us?" he loooked up

Bang!

"Ah fuck! I mean....fudge!" Kagami shouted as she stubbed her toe. "MOM! Where's my...never mind I got it!" 

Dante had his head rested on his hand as he looked at his wife Kiya. "Ah...I never get tired of that sight..." he said as she bent over.

Kagami came hurtling down the stairs, unaware that her skirt was tucked into her underwear at the back. She hopped as she grabbed a piece of toast and put on her shoe. "I'm going to be late!" she said with her mouth full. 

"So you went for pink today huh?" Dante said looking at Kagami's blank expression as she tried to figure out what he was talking about. She looked at her mom in confusion.

*Akuba*

Konoha was shit.

The part of town she was in was anyway. She saw other kids happily going off on their way, big smiles on their faces. Akuba wondered what the point of a smile was. 

She had passed her exams with ease. She had JUST enough taijutsu to make the grade but her sensei knew that she wasn't that sort of shinobi. She sighed at the thought of having to meet Yukai again. Her incessant chatter and the fact that she had started to become immune to her genjutsu out of sheer stupidity was evoking a strong unpleasant feeling within her. She would have to come up with something even more terrifying for her. Perhaps then she would leave her alone.

Akuba sat in her house, watching the clock. It went by so slowly. Tick tock tick tock. The baker would soon be putting out the scraps. She had to time it just right. She had the upper hand being a shinobi and just like in the wild the most powerful one got the first choice, the other kids would have to share what she left. Luckily for them, she didn't need much. 

She got up and made her way to the bakery. After that she would go to the Academy classroom. It was less draughty in there.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 22, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru*

"Welcome back, fuckhead!" The three kids eyed him menacingly, their intention more than clear. "So how are you, mister shinobi?" One of them asked with a wry grin on his face, the corners of his mouth drilling into his face as if forced. "Didn't think you would join them, Ukei" Another said. "But you know the rules." Ukeireru didn't even try to convince them otherwise. After all, they were right. He knew the rules. He had written most om them himself. The kid right in front of him shouldered a heavy steel pipe. "Just come here, and everything will be easier" The one to the right, the kid with the forced smile, produced a nasty serrated knife from the folds of his too-big clothes. "Fucking ninja"

The kids charged, a three-directional attack in which all the fury of Konoha's young rejects was put. Their battlecry, the cry in which Ukeireru had so many times shared before they put down someone for a robbery or so pierced the air and smashed into Ukeireru's head like a hammer. There was no going back. His new life had been decided. The kid with the knife arrived first to his position. The alleyway was narrow and only two could stand abreast. Ukeireru flashed a smile. These moves were pathetic. The knife-wielder stabbed with the grace of a limp dog. The knife sank a few inches into a block of wood, before falling down to the ground and taking the kid with it. Ukeireru stood behind him, one hand in a seal before him, one eye closed. The eye wasn't necessary, but Ukeireru liked it that way.

The kid with the pipe smashed full force for Ukeireru's head. He ducked and kicked the kid in the ribs, throwing him back. He followed the kid's step backwards, grabbed the wrist of the arm with the pipe and smashed his other first three times in the face of the kid. He dropped like a rock. The last kid was just grinning widely as he faced Ukeireru. He threw. A pebble flew towards Ukeireru, a pebble covered by... an explosive tag? Ukeireru jumped back quickly, hitting the wall but getting just enough out of range. The pebble exploded with great force, destroying parts of both the walls. Ukeireru turned around and ran. He couldn't help but think to himself. "Welcome to the life of a ninja, idiot"

*Inuzuka Lazlo*

One thing Lazlo despised about being an Inuzuka was waking up with some kind of fucking dog on your face. And when the particular dog that is drooling over your sheets is the gargantuan dog of your younger brother, it's clearly war. "FABIAN!" The huge dog on Lazlo's lap was quite clearly scared to death by this sudden screaming frenzy and shot off the bed like a catapulted stone and crashed into one of the walls of the small room with similar effect. Lazlo jumped up, dazed and still with the tiny remnants of a not-so-pretty dream in her head, grabbed a top and put it on, then marched out onto the corridor, blatantly disregarding the great brown mass of unconscious dog in her room.

"Storm! Here!" Lazlo knew that her little brother was scared terribly of her 'black berserker' (as she called Storm affectionally) and as any older sister should, she would take any opportunity to rub in the fact. Storm appeared in her door opening, clearly not pleased by being woken so early. A maniacal gleam lay in his eyes and his fur was ruffled. Lazlo laughed. Perfect. She waited until Storm was at her side and kicked open the door to her little brother's room. The kid was barely visible, only the unruly mop of hair that looked like it had been cut right out of his dog's fur showed up from under the sheets. "Hey Fabian" Lazlo said sweetly, and she watched her little brother stir a little bit.

"Storm, get him!" The huge black wolfdog jumped on Fabian, who woke with a shriek, turned his head and stared right into the jaws of the mighty monster. "Whaaaa-!" Lazlo laughed. Fabian rolled over and tried to get out from under the beast, but to no avail. "Lazlo! What the hell?" Storm growled. Fabian shrank back under his sheets. "How many times did I tell you not to let Roller out when you're sleeping?" Lazlo yelled at Fabian. "I woke up with the goddamn dog on my face again!" She turned around and called Storm off the bed. "Let's go Storm" She walked out of the room and slammed the door shut, closing out the angry mumbles of Fabian.

She was a ninja now. She could do whatever the hell she wanted. Like having Storm lie on Fabian for a full day. Or ride over the roofs of the village. Or demand food from random people. The possibilities were endless. Lazlo smiled. Today was the day real life started.


----------



## Laix (Nov 22, 2010)

*Jihl Misoki*

Jihl had just finished adjusting her appearance, and packing her basic ninja tools, before setting off to the Academy. She was nervous, as she was a rather young jonin, and today was her first day leading a team of genin. 

She soon stepped out her vintage house, before setting off towards the meeting point. 
'Ah. What a lovely day. Perhaps I should treat my soon - to - be apprentices?' She chuckled, before walking over to Konoha Dumplings. Jihl walked inside, and greeted the young lady at the checkout.
'Hello! Welcome to Konoha Dumplings! How may I help you?' The young brunette asked.
'I would love 3 takeaway boxes of your _finest_ dumplings.' 
The brunette grinned, before scribbling the order onto a peice of scrap paper. She notified the chef of the order, as he began heating up the dumplings.

'Ahh. Smells lovely. How much will that be?' 
The brunette punched in a few numbers on her cashier machine, seeming a bit anxious. She must be a new worker.
'That will be... 860 Ryo please!' 
Jihl took out her cat - shaped purse, and took out a 1000 Ryo bill. 'Keep the change.' 

The dumplings were soon ready, and she set off towards her initial destination. Many things were going through her mind, such as how the genin would react to having a lady as a captain, considering how most of the jounin are male. She shrugged off the thought, before arriving at the Academy Field.

'Where you off too Ms. Misoki?' The young man who took care of all the paperwork when it came to visitors was sitting promptly at his small wooden desk. He grinned as he asked her the question.
'Today... I become a leader of genin! Sorry, can't talk much. Have to be there soon.' She smiled before heading off to the Academy. She entered the classroom, and sat down in the Academy Teacher's chair.
'Now where are these guys? The dumplings are going to go cold soon...'

*Shizaya Kida*

'Shizaya! I swear to god, if you don't get out of this bed right now, I'm going to kick you outta' this house!'

The loud voice and banging wasn't enough to wake Shizaya. He snored heavily, as he lay sprawled across his bed. A woman, wearing some what _''traditional''_ housewife clothes stormed into Shizaya's room, with a stern look spread across her face.

'Get up! It's your first day as a Genin, and you lay there like an idiot!? Disgrace!' It was his grandmother. She threw the bed covers onto the floor, before dragging Shizaya out of his sloppy bed.

'... Grandma?' He bumped his head on his way down, before jumping up. 'Crap! What time is it!?'
'It's 8:35 darling! You need to hurry!' She ushered him into the bathroom, before heading back downstairs to make breakfast. 'Your aunt has already left to teach her genin team! You should be lucky if she's not your sensei!'

Shizaya was soon washed and dressed, before running downstairs. His grandmother has just served some Seasoned Nori, but he didn't have time for that. He grabbed some tamagoyaki from last night, and rushed out the door with his pouch held in his other hand.

'Shit shit SHIT!' He shouted to himself as he raced down the main Konoha streets, recklessly bumping into people, giving them a short apology before sprinting towards the Academy. He soon arrived, barely gasping for breath as he slumped against a tree. He quickly regained he breath, and sprinted into the classroom. 

'The King Joker, Shizaya Kida, is here!' He announced, as he bust open the door.
'Phew. I'm first as well.'

*Shion Yamanaka*

Shion was busy working the till at Yamanaka Flowers this morning. For some reason, business was booming more then usual. There was a long que stretching outside the store. 
'Thank you! Please come again!' She waved goodbye to a happy customer, before serving another. 
'I can't keep up with this...' She mumbled. 'I have to be at the training fields soon!' She soon finished her next batch of customers, before sighing as more came to que. Just as all hope was lost, her older sister came to help.

'Here. I'll take over. Now you get moving!' She giggled. Shion thanked her, before grabbing her purple messenger bag and quickly grabbed a special white rose flower. 
'Hope she likes this!' She placed the flower neatly in her ninja pouch, before setting off for the Academy.

On her way there, she was barged out the way by some runt sprinting for the Academy Field. She gave him a verbal beating, before he gave her a gasped apology. Shion grumbled, before whipping out a mirror and fixing up her looks. Her hair was a little out of place, and this was a mini distaster. _'Always look your best!'_ That simple sentence is her motto.

She soon arrived outside the Classroom while quickly checking she had everything, by giving a small pat on her skirt pocket and pouch. Shion then tightened her boots clasp, before strolling into the class.

'Ahh. Lovely day today. Seems the flowers have bloomed since I last came here!' She giggled a little, before walking up to the small flower pot, admiring them as the sun's rays from the window reflected their beauty.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 22, 2010)

*Konoha*

A small quaint room with a tiny ray of sunlight and a young blond haired girl could be seen through a cracked window. Feverishly the girl's hands moved at a quick pace. Thrown across her room scissors, glue, and numerous scraps of paper and fabric.

"Hehehe, I'm _sure_ this'll piss them off big time." The young girl grinned to herself as she held up a a giant circle shaped object.

"Kayo, come downstairs and eat before everyone's food gets cold!" A deep masculine voice belonging to no one else, but her father, called from downstairs. Not wanting to get on his bad side this early in the morning Kayo quickly gathered up all her supplies and the object she had just made, which would be use to annoy, or piss off, a very _'speical'_ people to her as she headed down stairs.

Hitting the bottom step she immediately ran into her mother, who gave her a very quizzical look.

"Kayo...can you please tell me why you have bandages wrapped around the left side of your face?" 

For a moment Kayo paused wondering what she was talking about, until she touched the left side of her face. "Oh! I completely forgot I wrapped that side of my face up. I'm playing a joke on someone, look!" Excited Kayo whipped out the object she had been working on, which turned out to be a an eyepatch with a kanji for food etched into the design. She began to tie the bandage over her left eye.

The older Akimichi woman could do nothing, but shake her head and continue with the chores she had started as Kayo laughed her head off and set up poistion for her daily routine.

"Alright, here I go ready to start the day." A small or rather petite young blond hair girl got into standard rocket stance at the door of her home. The rocket stance was a basic speed time stance for a race, but at the same time only the most advanced knew how to use it to it's full potential. 

"One for the money, Two for the show, Three to get the honeys-uh I mean homes-uh I mean foodies, and 4 to-ah the hell with it!." The young girl speed down the street of her district, but she wasn't having a race with anyone. She made a stop every two minutes at different buildings with people standing out side and a plate of food in their hands. As she devoured every meal before her Kayo couldn't help, but wonder about the strange deja vu feeling she was getting.

"Have a good time Kayo!" Her mother called out from the house as she watched a daughter devour every plate in from over 50 houses in under 6 minutes.


----------



## Sumon (Nov 22, 2010)

*Ikaku Ishikawa*

After another restless night, he was ready to meet his team. For the past several nights he has been studying to leave a good impression for his sensei. Ever since academy teacher announced that this day he will be assigned a team, he hadn’t got a proper rest time. 

“Ikaku, breakfast is ready” Mrs. Ishikawa shouted to call the boy to the table. “Huh” The boy said as he was awakened by his mom. He was so tired that he could barely sit in one place for longer than 5minutes. The boy took two books and looked at the clock. It was 7:30a.m. 

“Oh dear, look at yourself!” His mom said surprised when the boy entered a dining room. “Look at your eyelids, they are black!” Mrs. Ishikawa was horrified of how the boy was treating himself. “Mom, I’m okay. You better make a cup of coffee for me” The boy said and started eating his dinner. Soon he drank a cup of coffee as he thought it would keep him fresh for today and left his house.

He started heading for the academy. On his way he almost fell on the ground several times as he couldn’t see properly an uneven ground surface. Also he was repeating in his mind some information about ninja stuff: “Fire beats water, water beats earth, earth beats lightning, lightning beats wind, wind beats fire. I remember everything” He was glad he hadn’t forgotten what he has been studying and his sleepless nights weren’t for nothing. At least that’s what he thought, but the truth was ruthless for him. Due to his tired mind, he has gotten all the information wrong. And it is far worse than not knowing it at all.

“7:55a.m.” The boy said to himself as he entered the class and saw a clock. He wasn’t late for the class. And so weren’t all the kids in the class that were making fuss: they were shouting, laughing, running, throwing paper planes and many more. The boy went to his desk which was the last one near the windows. He was sitting alone as he was the only one kid who actually did every single task his teacher had given him. Except for attending the class, although he did everything what he had missed.

The boy opened one of the books he has taken with himself from the house and started reading while waiting for a teacher. It was a novel book by the name of “In the shadows of Altar”. The boy was very into the books, so he was always imagining himself as the main character of the book. And the kids who saw him reading at that moment thought of him as a book monster. He was the only one kid who was reading at such a place at such a time.


----------



## Laix (Nov 22, 2010)

*Shizaya Kida*

Messing around with the guys was always fun, but it never beats chatting up a girl. And the time this thought came into mind was perfect. A cute girl with long, purple hair walked in, munching on a rice ball. Shizaya needed to keep his skills fresh, y'know, stop them getting rusty. He quickly sprayed some perfume on his neck before walking over to the girl.
'Why hey beautiful. What might your name be?' He winked. His skills were perfect. There was no way she could turn him down with these looks and perfection!


----------



## Kuno (Nov 22, 2010)

*Kiya...*

"You know, she has perfect balance when she's training but as soon as she gets home she falls over everything. Does she save it up for us?" he looked up.
“Sometimes I wonder the same thing myself...”  Kiya chuckled, only flinching slightly at the now common noises.

Bang!

"Ah fuck! I mean....fudge!" Kagami shouted as she stubbed her toe. "MOM! Where's my...never mind I got it!" 

Dante had his head rested on his hand as he looked at his wife Kiya. "Ah...I never get tired of that sight..." he said as she bent over.

Kagami came hurtling down the stairs, unaware that her skirt was tucked into her underwear at the back. She hopped as she grabbed a piece of toast and put on her shoe. "I'm going to be late!" she said with her mouth full. 

"So you went for pink today huh?" Dante said looking at Kagami's blank expression as she tried to figure out what he was talking about. She looked at her mom in confusion.

“Dante!”  Kiya looked at her husband horrified though there was laughter in her eyes.  “Kagami sweety...”  She sighed walking over and pulling the skirt loose.  “You really need to take a moment and make sure everything is in its proper place.”  Kissing the girl on the cheek she went back to putting the last few things in the small box.  “And don't forget your lunch this time.  You're a growing girl.”  she gave her a wink as to not show Dante exactly what she was talking about.

Handing the lunch over to her daughter, Kiya looked at her fondly.  “I'm so proud of you sweetheart.  I know you will make a wonderful kunoichi.”  She hugged her then tried to hide the tears but her voice was thick as she went about putting things away.


*Shibai...*


"O Romeo, Romeo! wherefore art thou Romeo? Deny thy father and refuse thy name. Or if thou wilt not, be but sworn my love. And I'll no longer be a Capulet." Shibai stood in front of the full length mirror in her room as she recited the lines from one of her favorite plays. She clenched her hands tightly together over her heart, a small tear rolling down her cheek.

“You're going to be thinking 'Deny thy father' in a few if you don't get moving.” The voice was low and masculine causing her to whirl around in surprise.

“Doshi! Don't sneak up on me like that!” Shibai left a hand over her heart, exaggerating the fear that he had sparked. “Aren't you suppose to be off on a mission?” she bent over the bed grabbing a few things and her staff. 

“Yeah, but how could I not see my sister off on her first day of being a full fledged genin.” He smiled looking her over. “It took you long enough you know.” Doshi leaned against the door jam, his arms crossed.

“Oh stop it. If it was my first love...”

“You would have graduated long ago. I know.” He sighed and pushed away from the door and gave her a big hug. “You will do great and then one day you will be off to the movies. Right now you are a starlet in training.” Doshi gave her a squeeze and then a brotherly kiss on the forehead. “But, right now you will be hunted by our father if you don't get going.”

“Right! Thanks Doshi!” She gave him a quick kiss on the cheek and began to run out of the room before turning around and grabbing her staff again. “Almost forgot!” She sprinted out of the room with Doshi's deep laughter following her.

Down the stairs and she ran for the door. “Bye Mom! Bye Dad!” She called only to be grabbed by the back of the hair.

“You almost forgot your lunch.” A soft gentle voice spoke then the tension was released from her hair.

“Thanks Mom!” Shibai grabbed the box, gave her a quick kiss then bolted before her Dad came out and began one of his world famous lectures.

“Good luck!” Her mom shook her head then called again. “Break a leg!” The young woman sped of enjoying the village as her first day out of the academy began.

“I need to remember to go by the theater. Maybe I can get a small part in the next play.” Shibai mused walking down the street on her way to the academy, entering her classroom for the last time.  


*Yukai...*

A deep warm lightly lit the room as a small girl stood humming next to the counter. The scene was a peaceful one, a happy young woman making her lunch before she went about her day. “MOM!” the quiet was broken as she yelled for her mother. 

“Coming...” A tired voice came from down the hall.

“Mom! I can't find the peanut butter!”

“It's in the cupboard where it always is Yukai.” 

“Oh! There it is!” the humming resumed then it was followed by a click. “Perfect!” she exclaimed just as her mother staggered into the room. 

“Off for the day?” her mother sounded hopeful then relieved as Yukai nodded vigorously. It's not that she didn't enjoy or love her daughter it was just nice to get a break once in a while.

“I'll see you later mom!” Yukai rushed over and gave her Mom a kiss on the cheek and scampered toward the door.

“Be careful. Have a good day...” Her mother called, already on her way back to her soft bed.

“'K! Love you!” 

“Love you...” She almost groaned as the door slammed shut and she collapsed on her bed.

“What a perfect day to start things out!” Yukai exclaimed spinning in the heavy mist. She began walking down the street, bright ray of color amongst the background of a bustling village. Again she began to hum as she walked waving to the few people walking the street, yelling 'Hi!' to anyone that looked her direction. 

It wasn't long before she entered her classroom for the last time, nor was it long before she was fooling around with the other kids.  


*Yasa...*


“Yasa dear...it's time to get up.”  A soft elderly voice came from the doorway of the room.

“Leave me alone...”  the girl grumbled, her long purple hair streaming across the top of her bed, the only sign that anyone was actually in there.  

“Come now...you start your first day as a shinobi.”  

“It's just a formality.  They will learn soon enough I should have just been given the rank of chuunin.”  Yasa threw the covers back and stared up at the ceiling.  “Why do I have to deal with these untalented dumbasses for any amount of time?  It makes no sense!”  The last word was punctuated with a fist slammed into the soft mattress.

“Even so, the hokage...”

“Hokage shmokage...who cares what he thinks?  He is an idiot!”

“Yasa!  Please!”  Her mother cried out rushing to the girls window and making sure nobody was standing out there.

“Eh who cares.”  Yasa growled climbing out of bed, grabbing her clothes and headed for the shower.

After a half an hour or so the girl came down the hall and headed for the door.  “Wait!”  Her mother called out carrying something wrapped in a towel and a small box.  “I thought maybe you would like something to eat.”  

Yasa looked at her slightly surprised then smirked as she read the look, the way she dressed was always a point of contention with the two, even if they were similar to what her mother had worn.  “Thanks.”  the girl said tossing her hair over her shoulders and taking the food.  

“Good luck!”  Her adopted mom called as Yasa walked out of the house, immediately forgetting about the woman.

“Not bad...”  She mumbled, her mouth full of the rice ball in her hand.  She ate quietly as she walked into the classroom, ignoring everything going on around her.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2010)

*Daisuke Yagami*

Ring!Ring!Ring!Ring!....it can be hear inside a mid sized house, there a blond guy was rolling on his bed"C´mmon, just some minutes more...mmm..."he said still with his eyes closed and fell asleep again, the clock kept ringing and the after 30 minutes, he woke up and looked at it, the hour was near and he was still in bed"I´ll be late!"he said and jumped off the bed, quickly entered the bathroom and started to take a shower; he stood up till late looking at the moon and now he woke up late, he should be on time for the teams assignments. 

As soon as he finished his bath and got dressed he left his house running as if he were a cat being chased by dogs,"I´ll arrive on time..."he as while running but then a voice stopped him*"Yo! Daisuke"*it was the voice of an oldman, he was looking through he window of a restaurant, to be especific a barbecue restaurant where the Yagami goes kinda often."Yo! oldman, what´s up?"the boy asked, his face showing that he needed to hurry*"Nothing really, How have ya been?"*the man asked as Daisuke was smiling, his feet still moving as if he were running but he was in one place*"It seems like you need to hurry, I´m not wasting your time"*he said"Thanks oldman, I´m in ahurry but I´ll come later and we can talk"he said and started to run again, passing in front of a watch shop he saw the time"Only five minutes?!"with that he rushed towards the academy without wasting more time.

When he arrived he was breathing hard, he had to run with all his might to arrive on time, regaining his breath he opened the door and saw that some of his class mates were already there, raising a hand"Yo! guys"he greeted them.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 22, 2010)

*Kayo - Konoha*

A loud belch ecohed basically shaking trees as she slowly made her way toward the front of the academy. She was hoping her sensei wouldn't make any cracks about her being all small and stuff considering she was a Akimichi. Though, because of her small size Kayo was somewhat popular just for that. Many found it a shock that a girl so small could expand her body much better than the regularly much larger Akimichi's.

Kayo was somewhat hailed as the pride of the Akimichi clan, atleast in her mind anyway. She bubbly bounced toward the academy that was steadly coming into her sight and from the looks of things some people where already here.

Slowly strolling into class it wasn't hard to notice the people already inside, playing, tossing paper made kunai, and other things. She scanned the area and noticed that at the moment that one of her targets weren't here yet.

"I can't wait to get them both, but mostly Kagami..." Kayo spat as she said her name. The girl and she had been nothing, but trouble for everyone in the academy since they started. Kayo's dislike of the Uchiha and Hyuga didn't make it any better to just turn away from her.

_"I remember that one time she threw up on me."_ She remembered as she stood covered in her puke the two of them broke into a fight that lasted for quite a while. Kayo grimaced as she thought about the putrid smell and the very drity feeling that overcame her. She had taken atleast 100 baths to feel clean again. Though something like that wouldn't go unpunished.

Kayo had gotten her chance for revenge just a day later. Kagami had drank so much water that literally rushed out of class to go to the bathroom. So being the nice girl that she was, Kayo expanded in the middle of the bathrooms doors, blocking the exit.

The thought of that caused a small grin to appeared across her face as she began to take her seat, but not before waving at Shion. The Yamanaka's/Nara's and Akimichi's have been friends for decades. Though she didn't know her like Kioshi, she still treated her as a friend.


----------



## Laix (Nov 22, 2010)

Shion was admiring the flowers, inspecting their growth. They seemed to have bloomed, but were still children in many ways. Their petals weren't as firm or long as some other flowers, and they didn't seem so tall. She watered the flowers a little before walking back down over to the woman seated in the Teachers Desk, eating dumplings.

'Excuse me Miss. When will we go and train with our teams?' She asked. 
'Oh. We have to wait for the Academy Teacher to come. I'm just a regular Jounin supervising you guys.' She explained. Shion sighed as she acknowledged what she said, and then went and sat down on the table in the front row, before beginning to brush her hair. Just then, a family friend walked through the door. Kayo Akimichi. The Akimichi had been friends with the Yamanaka's for years, along with the Nara's. Kayo gave her a quick wave, in which Shion returned.
'Kayo! It's been so boring here! Thank god someone I can talk too! So how have you been?' She shouted over the noisy kids flying airplanes around while she brushed her hair, straightening it out to it's full length to her waist.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 22, 2010)

Wispers among the grass bled around the shade,a dragon fly fliped a blade of grass over as it landed upon the tallest petal. A smaller, less threatening bug zoomed over the insect. With several others behind it, it was the first to reach Jackle.  It crawled under Jackle's hoody and mingled with the bugs under the cloth. The tall looking Aburame rested undr the shade of the tree, his body just taking a nap with his mind going jitery. _ Today is the day..._ Jackle even thought in a monitary tone of mind. The bugs lifted off him and headed to a female that was near by. All of them were very attracted to the single bug. Jackel took a gander at the people that started to congregate in the concret areas. Jackle stood up, he used his hand to grab the tree behind him. The bugs zipped along in their swarm like quality, they raced back to Jackle. He wasn't in the best of moods. His father had a small talk to him the other day about respect, again. 

_"Aburame, Do you know what that name stands for?" Mushio spoke firmly at Jackle's lack of effort.

"Yes father it means that who ever bears the name is part of the Clan of Aburame, who use their bodies as nests for their jutsu." Jackle thought quick for the words in the explination but he felt pressured to say anything other than what his father might want.

"No, it means that who ever bears the name is a shinobo of the Hidden Leaf Village. We are part of the nest of the Leaf, each one of us a simple bug waiting to follow the mighty tree that gives us our home. We follow to strike, we follow to die, and we follow to complet our missions."

"Yes father." Jackle didn't want to give his Dad anything in his facial features, his eyes became stone cold.

"Jackle, don't get angery this isn't the time to be emotional."

Jackle raised his eye brows in puzzlement of what his father said.

"I wasn't being..."

"Jackle, just go, you've learned wenough from the academy to be a genin. Follow orders from your sensei, and take note of what happens in battle. Meet with me later and i will give you your punishment." Jackle turned around, he didn't do anything wrong, why in he world was he going to be punished?_

The bugs flew into Jackle's clothes, they nestled and waited around while seeking other bugs. _At least he didn't remember to punish me._ He sighed and looked up to the sky. His red hair was given to him by his mother, and it reminded him every time he saw his reflection, that she died long ago. Jackle looked around at the people waiting and talking. He didn't expect anyone other than a drill instructer. His luck was always like that.

After seeing that everyone was heading inside the academy he joined in the rush of people. _ Oh, that's right it's team time, when were assinged to jonin, I completly forgot about this part._ even in his thoughts he used sarcasm but it swindled no distance out of his head. All of the little tiny miniscule creatures under his clothes started to get tired of the movment so they one by one fell into a frozen pose. Jackle felt the silence of bugs within him. The sensation felt odd but it had always been like that. It was like he hadn't adapted to the bugs, even at anearly age. His thought were translated to the tiny creatures sometimes, like they could read his body language.


----------



## dark0 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Hyuuga, BLUE* - konoha

Cutting it close like always Blue's alarm sounded off early, as the machine pulled open the blinds, light rushed it and covered blue's face. Blue's eyes shot open and he spun around on his bed repositioning his head to the alarm, he shot from his soft pure foam bed and landed to the ground recklessly smacking against the wall to gently turn off his second alarm before it sounded. His genius system was made so the light woke him up so he'd be on his guard for an ambush rather than the sound of the real alarm, which sounded his failure to wake up in an instant and be ready for action.

He put on his casual clothes in the glow of the warm daylight, buttoning his shirt while jumping into his pants hanging from his clothing. He left a button undone at the top and two at the bottom before he gripped a sugar coated bun with strips of celery and bacon laying on top, and jumping through the glass window that opened outward with a fine push. He landed on a small platform from the second window to which he flipped down onto the ground and proceeded to briskly walk until he cut apart the sugar bun with tongue and spit.

And finished his breakfast on his short run to the academy where he gargled his mouth after washing his hands and brushing his teeth without any cumbersome toothpaste. He slid down the hall to the classroom from a classroom away thinking about a song and ways he could make different element-ed kids of use. He nudged the door open with the tip of his right shoe from the cover of the wall and he lightly side-kicked the door into sliding open to which he pulled his foot back and stopped on the ground

He put his left hand on the classroom's part of the door-frame and instantly pulled himself into the room stepping with his left leg into the room for a balance point for him to swing out his chambered roundhouse kick, but no one was there unsurprisingly so he shot out his right foot to step along the wall with his feet pointing to the door and spun his left foot to position it the same way also bringing his left elbow back and pushing his right palm down at a 40 degree angle into a pose. The beauty of the pose was that his left leg was forward and his left elbow was back, and inversely his right foot was back but his right palm was almost at level with his left knee.

OOC: (It sounds like a ton but it actually lasts two seconds)

He brings his left knee back and steps toward the class with his two fingers pointing out like the "I've got my eyes on you" fingers. He pointed toward his friend and embrassed him by yelling out *DAISUKE!* with a big smile on his face.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2010)

*Daisuke*

He had a weird feeling minutes after he arrived to the classroom, probably nothing to worry about but then the door was opened revealing a blue-haired guy who started to make some weird postures, a sweat drop on Daisuke´s head appeared, yeah he has arrived. After finishing those postures the guy said something weird and then looked at him, his white eyes as the snow showing that he was clearly a Hyuuga.Then this Hyuuga yelled his name out.

Daisuke rubbed his head a bit embarrassed, but he couldn´t do anything, after all his friend was like that. Jumping from the place where he was and landing in front of the Hyuuga he said"Yo! Blue How have ya been?"he greeted the guy and asked, since the graduation day they haven´t seen each other, though they weren´t so many days but still something interesting could have happened"Have ya improved with your rap? i would like to hear it bro"he said smiling, Blue was the first friend Daisuke had at the academy and he could even call him a brother.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 22, 2010)

*Harima Kenji*

"TENMA-CHAAAAN!" he shouts as he wakes up in a sweat and looks around him. Then breathes a sigh of disappointment not to see her anywhere.

'Why is it so dark? It must still be night. Hm, I'm sure I slept for a while. Ah never mind....back to sleep. This bed is so warm. How many more hours left before I have to go in?' Harima thought as he looks at his clock, unaware that he still had his sunglasses on

'Oh plenty time I still have 23hours before I have to get up again.' He stretched and went back to sleep

5 agonisingly slow minutes later 

"I'm late!" Harima jumps out of bed, "They don't call me the God of the Fast Change for nothing. He throws his clothes off, spinning like a whirlwind and hurls some clothes on before stopping majestically infront of the mirror. 

"Looking good Harima!" he gives himself a dazzling smile and jumps out of the window onto his trusty, brown horse. It had a completely uninterested look about it and didn't look as if it was going to move. 

"Onwards Excalibur-san! to the Academy!" Harima yells pointing in the general direction. The horse stood idly chewing on some hay. 

"Onwards! Exclaibur-san!" Harima repeats, louder this time. The horse still chews.

"Uh...Excalibur-san. Hello? Uh...it's Harima. I'm going to be late for class." he said almost apologetically. The horse still chewed. "Giddy up! Hi-ho Silver! Mush! Engage warp drive!" Harima said thrusting back and forth on the horse to try and get it to move.

Still no response.

"Excalibur-san. Come on. I'll give you a treat. Sugar cubes...even though I can't afford any..." he said stroking its mane. Still no response. "Maybe you need to build up momentum! Yes!" Harima leaps off the horse and goes to the rear end, starting to push. 

The horse didn't budge. "Come...on! I...have...to get...to...ah!" At that moment Harima lost his footing, his right arm sliding off the buttcheek and going into Excalibur's ass.

There was no movement. No sound. Only the wind.

"Ok...so don't get mad. I'm just going to slowly take my hand out and.." Excalibur thrust himself forward and put his weight on his front legs, and kicked with all his might with his rear legs, straight into Harimas face. 

"Excaaaallibuuurrrrr-saaaaaaaa......" Harima screamed as he shot off into the air, his trajectory perfectly aimed for the Academy.

_____________________________
*Kagami*

Her face went red. "DAD!" she yelled and nodded vigorously at her mum as she fixed her skirt. 

She noticed that her mum was almost crying.

“I'm so proud of you sweetheart. I know you will make a wonderful kunoichi.” Kiya said

Kagami gave her winning smile. "Hell yeah! I got the legendary Kiya and Dante as parents how could I not be awesome?!" she said and struck a pose. Dante looked up. 

"10 outta 10. Keep it stylish!" he said as she hugged them both and ran out the door.

Dante sighed and let his head hang off the back of the chair as he looked up.

"We're senseis this year huh?" he said, "I was hoping now that Kagami was gone from the house we could have some alone time, but damn, that Hokage is determined to make our lives miserable. You think he's on to us?" Dante asked Kiya and then thought about it.

"Hah! No way! He's so stupid he studied for a blood test." Dante said and put his hand out for a high five.
_______________________________

*Akuba*

She entered the classroom. Noisy. It was always noisy in here.

She glided to the back, ignoring everyone, not that they paid much attention to her anyway. They knew to leave her alone. People were hassle. They were nothing but a hinderance. She stared out the window and watched more people come in. Today she would be forced to join a team. 

She already knew who one member of it was. Yukai, the babbling buffoon. She had no idea who the other was, or who the sensei was. It didn't matter. All she had to do was do as she was asked. Nothing more. That's what she would do.

She waited at the very back of the class.


----------



## dark0 (Nov 22, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Daisuke*
> 
> He had a weird feeling minutes after he arrived to the classroom, probably nothing to worry about but then the door was opened revealing a blue-haired guy who started to make some weird postures, a sweat drop on Daisuke´s head appeared, yeah he has arrived. After finishing those postures the guy said something weird and then looked at him, his white eyes as the snow showing that he was clearly a Hyuuga.Then this Hyuuga yelled his name out.
> 
> Daisuke rubbed his head a bit embarrassed, but he couldn´t do anything, after all his friend was like that. Jumping from the place where he was and landing in front of the Hyuuga he said"Yo! Blue How have ya been?"he greeted the guy and asked, since the graduation day they haven´t seen each other, though they weren´t so many days but still something interesting could have happened"Have ya improved with your rap? i would like to hear it bro"he said smiling, Blue was the first friend Daisuke had at the academy and he could even call him a brother.



*Hyuuga, BLUE* - Konoha Academy

Happy to oblige Blue lowered his posture and shook his shoulders for a rhythe side to side. Well if you've got time to listen to my sublime rhyme you'd better train you're skills or I'll steal your kills, I like it on the dime I got extra time and it ain't no crime, so no pressure! Though I'm under oppression, cuz I'm a calculated white boy acting gangsta hood. He mocked adjusting his glasses then dropped his hands to chest for gang signs as His eyes roll up into his head as he fell against the wall to leaning back to emphasize his last sentence.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2010)

*Daisuke*

clap!...Clap!...clap!, he was clapping a t his class meat and best friend, even thinking he sometimes doesn´t understand what the hell the Hyuuga says, it was kinda fun"Cool!"he said after that he stopped clapping, rubbing his head he answered"I have been training hard too!"he said proud of himself"So I´m not going to lose to anyone"he stated as a smile appeared in his face, this was one of Daisuke´s good things, he likes the challenges and never step back.

"Think, who do you think will be our team mates?"he asked Blue, it would be cool to be in the same team with Blue, but also many people there was interesting and it would be funny to team up with them.


----------



## dark0 (Nov 22, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Daisuke*
> 
> clap!...Clap!...clap!, he was clapping a t his class meat and best friend, even thinking he sometimes doesn?t understand what the hell the Hyuuga says, it was kinda fun"Cool!"he said after that he stopped clapping, rubbing his head he answered"I have been training hard too!"he said proud of himself"So I?m not going to lose to anyone"he stated as a smile appeared in his face, this was one of Daisuke?s good things, he likes the challenges and never step back.
> 
> "Think, who do you think will be our team mates?"he asked Blue, it would be cool to be in the same team with Blue, but also many people there was interesting and it would be funny to team up with them.



Intriqued at the thought of meeting new people and new talents he hastily spoke up. It's all random but I'm going to step up and be the creative strategist!... But almost nobody has elemental jutsu yet... Blue suddenly remembered what Daisuke said about training. A lot of factors go into it though, you have to have heart, you have to focus on your good qualities, and you have to have creative strategy to emphasize those qualities. Blue's mouth sported a big loving grin and his eyes lit up (as much as his empty hyuuga eyes could), with valor and inspiration, passing on his cocky words of wisdom.



*Spoiler*: _I HOPE THIS IS OUR SENSEI_ 



[YOUTUBE]N17SGtrhQtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hibachi40 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Aoi Yamata*

The day was finally here after months as a student Aoi was going to become a ninja. Everything was supposed to be perfect he would wake up make his way to his classroom and be assigned to his new team...

Everything was supposed to be perfect...

Aoi fell out of his bed
OH CRAP NO WAY I OVERSLEPT NOT TODAY!!!

he grabbed his shirt and ran out the door, no time for breakfast, no parents to bid farewell to, at least not anymore. 

still in his pajama pants he sprinted down the street while trying to tug his shirt over his head...

CLANG

Aoi ran straight into a sushi chefs order

What the hell kid!!?? Watch where your going you just ruined my next plate!

Sorry Sorry, I'm late for class and today's the day we are being assigned to our new teams

The sushi chef looked Aoi up and down
I see so your becoming a genin today huh? heh heh at least your outfits unique

Aoi realized he was still in his pajama bottoms 
AAAHHHHHHH I FORGOT TO CHANGE MY PANTS. 

yeah i remember my first day as a genin i graduated first in my class the called me the silent assasin everyone of my classmates envied.... 

Aoi had already taken off for class 

HEY YOUR JUST GONNA RUN OFF ON ME I WAS TALKING TO YOU WHO'S GONNA PAY FOR ALL THIS FOOD YOU SPILLED!!!

Aoi was already late he had no time for past their prime sushi chefs today he started his life as a ninja...


----------



## Chaos (Nov 23, 2010)

*Inuzuka Lazlo*

"Storm! Don't eat that old lady!" Lazlo came running onto the street just as the big black dog sank trough it's back legs, ready for a quick jump and kill. The lady in front of Storm clearly didn't like to be called old lady, but looking at her expression, she'd let it slide for the one time if that huge menacing dog wasn't going to eat her. "Storm!" Storm turned around slowly. He clearly wasn't too happy that his meal had been taken from him, but in the time Lazlo and Storm had had together, Storm had gradually come to believe Lazlo's words, and that they'd be in his best interests as well. He walked towards Lazlo and butted his head into her hip. "That's a good boy" Lazlo said and after that diverted her attention to the woman who was still standing dumbfounded. "Sorry for the inconvenience, miss" Before the woman had time to say anything, Lazlo and Storm were already walking away.

The fastest normal way to get to the academy was to wind trough a maze of small backstreets and plaza's. Lazlo had fully intended to take this route up until now. But now, she saw something better. Something that was literally calling for her. Something that had been made for her, and put right there, right now just to please her whims. An emergency staircase. Lazlo didn't even stop to think about it. She just hopped on. Storm obediently followed, a gleam in his eyes. He knew something exciting was going to happen. Lazlo could barely contain the sheer excitement of the idea. Sailing over the roofs and landing on the balcony, amidst her amazed team on the first meeting was a perfect opener to what people could expect when following the trail of the great Lazlo. Well, maybe not that great, but life around her was not going to be boring either. They came up on the roof. 

The best thing about big dogs is that you can ride them. Especially when the dog was the avatar of fear for normal people. She hopped onto Storm and grabbed a good hold of fur with her left hand. "Okay Storm, I know we can do this" Storm growled his agreement and started running. Lazlo almost lay down on Storm. The first jump would be the biggest, right over Main Street, and they would need all the speed they could get. Storm's powerful paws tensed, his hind legs cocked and... they flew. Lazlo barely dared to look until half of the flight, when it was clear they'd make it to the other side. "HEEEELLL YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH" She saw the faces of the people on Main Street below, including one very pale face of a woman that'd almost been Storm's lunch before landing on the roof on the other side. Storm tried to skid to a stop, but Lazlo stopped him. "Let's do this in one go, man!" Storm clearly liked the idea and immediately started running again.

The next few minutes were a glorious adrenaline-fueled chase across Konoha's roofs. The jumps weren't that big anymore, but some points were equally dangerous due to unstable roofs, strange angles and chimneys. Lazlo almost got a heart attack when one of Storm's paws sank trough a rickety wooden part of a roof, but Storm clearly didn't care so much and just kept running. Another tight spot was a long jump onto a steep angle, where Storm slid away a meter or so before he could root his claws into the roof. All in all though, it was without any doubt... "THIS IS THE BEST THING I'VE EVER DONE!" Lazlo, her hair a total mess because of the speed and sharp turns, excitedly cheered at every jump and close turn. The academy was close now. She almost hoped for an open window so she could enter in a style befitting her new genin status, that was, jumping right trough a fricking window just to show everyone how awesome she was.

Sadly enough though, there were no open windows. Lazlo could see people moving around inside and almost decided to jump trough a closed window, but refrained from it at the last moment. Last thing she wanted was to spend her first day as an official genin cleaning up glass shards. She would just ride inside, then. She slowed Storm down to an easy trot and rode into the academy. Academy pupils quickly got out of the way of the big wolf-dog. Lazlo laughed. Last time Storm had been on the academy he had nearly bitten off the leg of Bagu. But now the situation was different. She was not an academy student anymore. She was a genin. So she could take destructive animals to class now, no problem.

She entered the classroom. Quite a few people had arrived already. Lazlo looked around for familiar faces. A great smile came to her face. She jumped off Storm and ran for a smallish blonde boy. The boy was talking to someone who was quite clearly ignoring him. Lazlo jumped on the boy's back. "Shizaya!"


----------



## Cjones (Nov 23, 2010)

_"She's not here yet huh? Sounds just like that Hyuga to constantly be late for no reason."_ Kayo thought as she took a seat at the front row. The young Akimichi's dislike for the 'Upper Tier' clans, as she called them, ran deeper than anyone could imagine. Since she's been a kid their was always someone from those clans, Hyuga and Uchiha, who seemed to think they were better than everyone.

Though she did admit her dislike of Failchiha's was much worse than the same feelings she had for the Hyuga.



Laix said:


> 'Kayo! It's been so boring here! Thank god someone I can talk too! So how have you been?' She shouted over the noisy kids flying airplanes around while she brushed her hair, straightening it out to it's full length to her waist.



Having been lost in though Kayo snapped her to the side and gave Shion a very strange look. The girls yelling caught her totally off guard and made her heart jump a beat.

"Oh, Shion...I'm alright actually. The first day in our life as genin and needless to say I'm more than ready for it!" Kayo said cofidently as she puffed out her chest and then laughed. "So how've you been lately?"


----------



## Laix (Nov 23, 2010)

*Shizaya*

Shizaya was attempting to flirt with the girl, when something clutched onto his back. He felt softness that could only be one thing: A female. He looked back to see Lazlo Inuzuka, an old childhood friend. 
'Lazlo! What's up!' He spun her around on his back, laughing hysterically at such a simple act of friendship. He put her down before leaning onto the teacher's desk.

'Ahh... Feels great to be a genin. Hope we are on the same team man!' He held out his knuckles, signalling Lazlo to complete their gesture. 'Come on, just like old times!'

*Shion*

'That's great! I've been good... Yamanaka Flowers has been real busy lately, and I'm not sure why. I barely get any time to myself.' She sighed, as she elegantly brushed her flawless hair out, before flicking it behind her ear and putting the brush away.
'I really hope we are on the same team! I mean come on, another Ino-Shika-Cho trio? Like totally awesome right?'

()


----------



## Kuno (Nov 23, 2010)

*Kiya...*

With amusement Kiya listened to her husband, their daughter having left the house she took a deep breath and let the tears dry up.  She then chuckled at his remarks.  “You're right you know.  Though I think he might be a bit jealous that I get to have such a wonderful man around and catering to my every  special need.”  She grinned and walked over to him, pressing herself tightly against Dante to give a kiss that promised much more that evening.

Then from the hallway the old clock began to toll the hour.  “Unfortunately our play time always ends so quickly.  I'm starting to wonder if there is a conspiracy.”  She began to kiss him again then there was a knock from the door behind them, the person didn't wait only turned the handle and walked in.  

A chuckle could be heard.  “AAHH!  My eyes!!  Get a room!” he exclaimed in his deep baritone voice.

“We have one it is this entire house!”  Kiya chuckled still not looking at their guest.  “So if your eyes burn it is your own damn fault.”  

“Go away, Ichi! I'm trying to get lucky!”  Dante exclaimed not taking his eyes off his wife's most ample feature.

“Unfortunately this is not your lucky day!”  Ichishin laughed as he closed the door behind him.  Walking to the refrigerator he pulled out the bottle of orange juice.  Putting his other hand upward a glass quickly formed into his hand then he poured out the citrus liquid.  

Kiya giggled finally turning around and looked at their old friend.  He was tall, topping Dante by a few inches, with a large muscular build and his dark black hair reflected the light as it fell slightly over his deep brown eyes.  Which always seemed to sparkle with laughter.  His looks were rugged, something that would make many a woman swoon, but his most fetching feature was the smile Ichishin wore, it could light up any room.  “So what's up Ichi?”  Kiya asked while leaning back against Dante.

“Not much.  Just checking in.  So you guys ready to go shape young minds?”  He chuckled taking a drink from his freshly made glass.  

“Of course.  I do love being a sensei.”

“Of course you would.”  Both men said and laughed.

“Well then, why don' we go check out this new crop of shinobi?”

“Sounds good Ichi.”  Kiya said pushing away from Dante, with that the three made their way toward the academy.


*Heather...*

“Why me?  Why do I need to deal with those snot nosed little brats?”  the red headed woman glared at her image in the mirror.  For some reason she had been picked out of the jounin in the village to become a sensei and no amount of complaining was going to change the Hokage's mind.  “Stupid little shit.”  Heather mumbled as she finished her make-up.  Looking herself up and down she shifted her breasts slightly so they were even more exposed then before.  “Perfect.”  she blew a kiss at herself then left her little apartment.  The walk to the academy would be a slow one while she decided who her victim of the night would be, last nights was okay but she was into something a bit more rough than that.  Heather didn't care if she was late or not.


*Yukai/Shibai/Yasa...*

“Woohoo!  Go!  You can do it!!”  Yukai cheered on her classmates as a couple of them raced to see who could do the most push-ups.  “Times almost up!  Ten seconds left!”  she glanced up at the clock to finish timing them and noticed Akuba had walked in.  “Five...four...three...two...one!  Who won?!” she asked the two that had been counting.  After a moment one looked grumpy and the other laughed.  

Shibai was standing to the side talking to a couple of others about the newest movies that had come out and what was playing at the theater.  As Yukai yelled she looked over and rolled her eyes at their antics.

Sitting at a desk at the back of the room Yasa, chuckled to herself.  'Such idiots.  They will die quickly.' she thought then began to play with one of her kunai

“Shinoi did!”  

“Woohoo!  I knew you could do it!”  Yukai laughed hard when the other boy didn't like the results and tackled the Shinoi.  “Have fun!”  she then ran toward someone she considered a friend.  “Hi Akuba!”  She plopped herself down on the desk next to her.  “Did you have a good night?  How was your morning?  Are you excited about becoming a genin?  I wonder how our team will be.  Who do you think our sensei is going to be?  Do you think they will be nice?  Or work us really hard?  I hope they are a good shinobi!”  Yuaki began to run at the mouth like usual as she sat on the desk, her legs swinging back and forth.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 23, 2010)

_*Yuki...*_

?Moom...Do you know where my contacts are?? a dark haired girl asks, stumbling over her pet tiger cub who began swiping at her feet.

?Check in the second drawer to the left in the bathroom.? a female voice responds, from downstairs.  Their home was a one bedroom, with a loft where the hormone ridden teen slept.

?Thanks Mom,? The teen says, hopping over the rail, trying to be cool, then lands on her feet, but they go out from under her, and she smacks her head on the linoleum.

?I hate to say I told you so but...?

?Shut up mom!? the girl exclaims, icing the back of her head.  She sighs, and gives her mom the ice, ?I'll see ya later, maybe I'll find dad and beat the crap out of him for ya.? she says, hugging her mother, the tiger cub at her feet.  ?Love you, I'll be back.?

?Love you too.?  With that Yuki and Kitty took off towards the academy, getting there after everybody else, she picks up Kitty, and sets him on the desk infront of her in the back, ?Hello everyone!? she exclaims.

*Shukusatsu...*

?Up...all night...organizing father's Hyuuga History files.? A young Hyuuga mumbles to himself, changing his clothes, then walking into the kitchen, ignoring everyone and grabbing a piece of bread.  He hurries out the door afterward, watching everyone who he walked by.  He walks towards the academy, extremely early, then he starts arranging the academy flower pots by color.  The boy finally finishes, then he goes back to his former classroom.


*Inka...
*
A tall redhead steps out of her room, stretching her arms, she had changed from her pajamas, she never wore them out of her bedroom.  She grabs an apple from the bowl on the counter, then goes on her way.  She walks with a smirk upon her face, until someone knocks her into Mr. Blade's pond. 

?What the fuck was that for!?? Inka exclaims at the young man that pushed her, he had already took off.

?What did I say before?  STAY OUTTA MAH POND!? An old man says, a sword in his hand.

?I-I'm sorry Mr. Blade!? Inka says obediently, then jumps out of the pond, running towards the academy.

She saw a boy doing pushups in the classroom, and Inka's competitive spirit kicked in and she decided to challenge him to a pushup race, ?C'mon Shinoi, that's child's play.? Inka mocked, ?Why don't we have a race??

Shinoi smirked, ?Whoever does the most pushups in one minute wins?? he responds, stopping for a moment.

?Damn right.? the redhead says, grinning, she gets down into position, then they begin.

After a minute, it was decided that Shinoi won.  Inka growled, glaring at the boy, after that she leaps at him, and a brawl ensues.  After a few moments she grabs the boy in a headlock, then he knocks her foot out from under her, one of the other boys grabbing her, and both of them having to pin her.  She begins to struggle, but they pinned her too well.

?Let me the fuck out!? Inka growls, struggling.

?Not until you cool down.? one of them says before she growled again.


----------



## Laix (Nov 23, 2010)

Jihl just finished the dumplings that were meant to be for the student. She scolded herself for breaking her diet, but excused it as a ''treat'' for being a Team Leader for the first time today. Jihl took out her book, entitled 'Lovers Leap', and began reading from her bookmarked page. A hopeless romantic, these sort of novels were a hobby for her, and helped her relax... even if 20 kids were having a riot just in front of you.

Jihl was enjoying her book, but the noticed two students having a small brawl against the wall. She slammed her book on the table hard enough, cracking the table slightly. 
'You two! Break it up! Is this the sort of behaviour you have in front of your Academy Teacher!? Now both of you, sit down until he arrives please!' She grumbled before slouching back in the chair, and carrying on with her novel. 'And I'm supposed to teach these guys...? All hope is lost.'


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 23, 2010)

*Daisuke*

He smiled as his Hyuuga friend was giving his explanation about the training, he was very intelligent and being the one in charge of strategies really was something that could fit him perfectly, remembering what Blue said about the elemental techniques, he looked at the roof and took his chin, then looking at his friend again he said"Now that you say it, I would like to learn some elemntal jutsus, that way if we were to be in the same team we would be the perfect combination...I would be the attack power and you the brain"he said, and then laughed, it sounded kinda funny "And about the  teams, probably there will be some teams that have been working pretty well till now like, that one...mmm...Ino-shika-cho, was it?"

As the time passed he realized that many of his class mates were there, think he couldn´t call all of them friends, the most of the people there was nice. Noticing a couple of girls, one of them Shion Yamanaka, a pretty girl who is kinda cocky but a nice person sometimes, there was also Kayo Akimichi, he hasn´t talked with him so much but the few times it has been funny. He told Blue to go there, but since Kayo seemed to dislike the Hyuugas and Uchihas, something that was known by a big part of the village, he just stood there.

Approaching to the girls he greeted them"Yo! kayo-san, Shion-san"he said smiling.


----------



## Sumon (Nov 23, 2010)

*Zanji, Konoha*

“So today is the day when I will meet a bunch of trashes.” Zanji was thinking while running in the forest in circles. Every morning he was jogging to increase his stamina. He had to be tough if he wanted to save the world. The more kilometers he ran the more sweaty he became. When he completed the distance he was aiming for, his hair and clothes were all wet. The boy went to the place where he had left his stuff. He opened his backpack and took a bottle of water. The water had to be cold, but since in the outside was as hot as in the hell and he spent an hour jogging, the water had become warm. Plus his backpack was directly on the sun. He didn’t think about leaving his backpack in the shadow of trees. “What can be worse than warm water during in the warm morning when you are warmed up?” The boy asked himself ironically. 

But suddenly a sound appeared somewhere in the south. Zanji turned his head to the south a little surprised and waited. But as soon as he saw what was coming, he smiled. It was a bunch of birds. They were flying a little over the soil. They flew next to the boy making a cold wind gust. “It seems they do know what people think” Zanji laughed, took his backpack and went him.

Soon he was in front of his house doors. He entered his house and put his wet and stinking clothes from sweat to laundry. Then he took a shower while singing songs. The boy dressed up and had a breakfast. He was eating porridge and some curds. He believed that food will help him to get some mass and use it in turning it into muscles. The boy washed dishes, brushed his teeth and left his house. He repeated the same routine every single morning for the past 3 years.

The academy wasn’t far away from his house, so he reached it pretty fast. He entered the class and sat to the desk which was exactly in the centre of the classroom. Zanji ignored every single kid in the class. He believed that his time was more important than anyone else’s. And he didn’t have time for jokes or hello’s. Only a joke about beliefs could get his attention, of course in a bad way, not in a good one.

Zanji started thinking how he could get some attention for an announcement. All the kids in the classroom were making such a big fuss. Even a man with the hardest voice wouldn’t be able to out speak them. So the boy decided to do something which could get him into a lot of trouble. But his mission was worth sacrificing pointless things. 

The boy went to table which was nearest to the window and jumped on it. Then he took a chair and threw it through the window thus breaking it and making a lot of noise. 

Without wasting any more second, Zanji stood raised his hands and opened his mouth. He was speaking with a confident voice. “I am God’s son not without a reason! I am the Chosen one not because I’ve decided. I am Saviour not because I’ve wanted. I am Messiah because I have to save you!” The boy started. "I will lead you to the holy land! I will defend you from all kind of evil! I will save you!” Zanji took a deep breath and continued “You are a bunch of trashes! But don’t be afraid. I will treat you as my sons and daughters and will make you a shining pride of this world. So stop acting like a bunch of selfish dorks and devote to me! Obey my orders!” And for the finale he took another deep breath. “Because I’m the Messiah and I’ll save you!”

After finishing his speech, Zanji jumped from the table and started heading for his table. He felt satisfaction.


----------



## Laix (Nov 23, 2010)

*Jihl/Shion*

_He graced his hand across her cheek, before leaning in for th-_

*SMASH.*

This time Jihl had it. She punched the table with her book, snapping it to peices with her enormous strength, before walking over to the boy who had just commited the crime.
'What... the hell... was _that_?' She gave him a cold look, before storming off, her heels making slight dents into the wooden floor as she stomped her way back. 

'I give up. These kids can kill eachother for all I care ~' She picked up her book from the remains of the desk, and carried on with her love story.

Meanwhile, Shion was speaking to Kayo about many things. Life, boys, working at the Yamanaka Flowers, training. She didn't care if Kayo was even listening to her rambling, but she was too deep in her own life story to notice, or even care. But this was interrupted when Daisuke greeted them.

'Daisuke! Why hello there!' She beamed. 'Me and Kayo were just having a lovely conversation. Care to join?'


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 23, 2010)

*Daisuke*

He looked at the blonde girl and smiled, it seems that she was in good mood today, "Yeah, why not?"he said and taking a chair which was near of the two girls´s sits, he sat next to them"Then who do you think will be together with?"he asked to the both of them,"I guess I would like to be in the same team with Blue but...It could be funny to team up with new people, ya know we don´t really know the skills of each other at all even thinking we have been in the same class for some years"he explained, the Shinobi life wasn´t a game, or at least that´s what their academy teachers always say to them, so knowing better your comrades would be the best way to fight, that way you won´t be in troubles when doing an strategy.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 23, 2010)

*Kayo - Konoha: Academy Classroom*

_"And she goes on and on and on...and on..."_ Kayo thought to herself as Shion began to basically ramble about things she wasn't interested in. The girl was nice, but she was no Kioshi. _"He doesn't talk as much and doesn't seem that full of himself."_ Kayo shot a glance at the girl who seemed, or rather, didn't seem to care if she was listening or not. _"Though she hasn't done anything to me so..."_ Kayo train of thought was interrupted as the sound of glass shattering ecohed throughout the small room.

One of the other kids, Shinomori if she remembered right, jumped on top of a desk and began to speak. Needless to say it was a bunch of bullshit about him being a savior or what not. I mean really what the hell this he think this was? A cult? So Kayo being the known smart ass that she was began to opening her mouth to respond, but was again interrupted as another one of their classmates, Daisuke, greeted them.

As Daisuke said hi Shion took it upon herself to invite him into their, or rather her, conversation.

"Wait a minute." Kayo said aburptly as she looked at Daisuke. "Aren't you friends with that Hyuga who thinks he can rap, but in reality his rhymes are as bad as Kagami looks on a _good_ day?" Kayo asked as she waited for a response.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 23, 2010)

*Kai*
Kai Midomaru casually strolled past the front gates of the family farm, passing under a giant wooden sign which read: *Midomaru Dairy Farm: In Land of Fire, Cow Milks You! * The slogan was what passed for his father's wit these days, among other things. Like this morning for instance...

_"Don't you knock dairy farmin boy. Who do you think helps keep the Hidden Leaf fed? That's right...*us*. Man can't live on ramen alone," Rago Midomaru told his son proudly. 

"Milking cows just isn't for me pops," Kai replied. He already had four older brothers in the family business, and they sure as hell didn't need him messing things up. They had all certainly been shocked that day (seemed like only yesterday to him) when Kai had suddenly announced that he had passed the academy entrance exam and intended to enroll. Of course they had been even more shocked when he actually made it past the first year without getting booted out, and even graduated on time. 

"Boy, don't think just cus you got that fancy ass headband round yonder forehead, that you're too proud to be one of us. Milkin cows is a noble profession, and you ain't never gonna find another creature so noble as a cow." 

"Maybe I'll learn to summon some ninja cows then. Bring you back some magical ninja milk," Kai said, his voice dripping with sarcasm. 

"Now that would just bring a tear to my eyes..." Kai's father replied solemnly and patted his son on the head. Sarcasm wasn't his strong suit. _

Kai finally made his way to the academy, purposely taking his sweet time. He hoped that all the dangerous assignments would be doled out before he even got there. A little excitement was fine, but not too much. A little work was also fine, but again...not too much. These two notions formed the basic underpinnings of Kai's philosophy on life, and he planned on never straying from them. 

Sadly the classroom was still full. He recognized most of the faces, some of them brimming with a barely contained excitement. Kai waved hello at the hot girl in the front who always ignored him, and true to form she ignored him again. Kai shrugged and sat all the way in the back row, mentally planning his escape route if he got some crazy ass assignment. If that didn't work then he'd just go with the old reliable, fake an injury or illness. Projectile vomiting was always an option as well. 

_*Isane*_ 
The rapid fire smacking sounds of Isane's palms striking the wooden dummy filled the empty house. Isane moved gracefully around the dummy, her footfalls as light as air. She kept her right eye closed but her left byakugan eye open and firmly focused on the dummy, seeing and perceiving things that no normal eye could. It was her mother's final gift to her, a gift that Isane had certainly not wasted. 

She unleashed another flurry of palm strikes to the dummy's midsection, hitting all the chakra points engraved into the wood with a precision borne of years of mindless repetition. She let loose a bit of chakra out of her palms with every strike. Through the byakugan Isane could see the purple chakra, her own inner energy, rebound and cascade off the dummy. Isane stopped after the final flurry, breathing heavily and sweat pouring down her brow. She looked down at her reddened palms. Then she smiled. They burned like hell, but that was all. Only a year ago her palms would've been bleeding and totally raw from this exercise. 

Isane walked towards the tiny candle lit altar erected near the entrance of the small dojo. She knelt before the black and white picture of her mother, Kiko Hyuuga, and bowed her face low to the hardwood floor. As Isane stood back up tears streamed down her cheeks, which she wiped away with the back of her hands. After a quick shower and an even quicker breakfast, Isane headed for the academy. This was going to be a big day. Finally she would be placed on a team and go on real missions. 

Isane arrived at her designated classroom and sat at the first empty desk she spotted, making a point of ignoring the stares of several Hyuuga. She knew exactly where she stood with most of the Hyuuga. It was somewhere between outright hatred and blatant antipathy. The bullying had been rough when she was younger, but had thankfully leveled off in recent years. As if some of them had decided not to acknowledge her existence anymore. Which she was perfectly content with of course.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 23, 2010)

*Daisuke*

He looked at the Akimichi girl, but didn´t got bothered by the way she spoke about Blue, actually all the people gathered in that classroom knew that Kayo can´t stand the Uchihas and Hyuugas for some weird reason. the he just smiled again"yeah, I´m his friend"he said kinda proud of it, Blue was a good person and he can rely in him"Though I guess you are being too mean...Nothing can be compared to Kagami-san´s look on a _good day_"he said with emphasis in the words "good day" after that he laughed,even thinking it was a joke, there was something true...Kagami´s look on a good day was something that he wouldn´t like to see again.


----------



## Laix (Nov 23, 2010)

'Kayo! You shouldn't talk so bad of the Hyuugas! Why don't you try showing your strength to him instead of talking so bad!?' She giggled, which soon turned into a hysterical laughter as she thought of Kagami's face.

'No really, where is our teacher? I want to start bell training already! Can't wait to show off my awesome skills as a Yamanaka.' Shion pondered for a second about Kayo's hate. Where does this come from? Is it bad parenting? Or did something happen to her that was caused by the Hyuugas? Well, may as well ask.
'Kayo, why is it you hate the Hyuugas so much? That sort of hate is unhealthy y'know. Gives you like wrinkles 'n' stuff.'


----------



## Real Talk (Nov 23, 2010)

*Ken*

Ken walked down the street looking up to the sky with a face of indifference, thinking  back to this morning and how happy his parents were that he was starting his life as a ninja today, but as usual he left the room after finishing his food. Ken didn't do this out of rudeness or displeasure as to what his mother made for breakfast,but instead he left because they were being louder than what he preferred people to be. Looking down to,Maximus his brother in arms, he simply stared as the dog almost as if called looked up to him. The two had a weird relationship all Inuzuka have dogs, but these two don't even talk to one another and yet they're so in sync that their hearts beat the same.

Finally arriving to the school Ken stopped staring at the classroom.He was late and probably would be chewed out, but he didn't care.Walking into the room Ken found himself a corner away from the rest of the new genin who most of which he recognized.Leaning against the wall and lowering his head he awaited for the announcement of the teams.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 23, 2010)

*Kagami*

"Morning babes!" Kagami shouted as she walked in. No-one really took notice of her as there was too much noise. She didn't mind, it was usual for this class. 

She sat down and felt a stare on her back. She leaped up onto the chair and faced her opponent.

"Aki-stinky Kayo eh? So we meet again!" she glared at him. "Hey Shion! You hear about it?? They're having a sale on shinobi accessories at the market. I heard from mom and she says there's some pretty awesome stuff. You can get personalised shinobi pouches! I'm gonna get one with a pirate bunny on it. Arrrr!" she said and then shaking out of it and looking back at Kayo

"Arr me matey, I'll be making ye walk the plank, provided it don't break by the time you get on the end of it!" she said, knowing full well Kayo was making fun of her behind her back.

She saw Hyuuga Isane walking to her seat. Kagami had a of grief apparently when she was born. Her dad, Hyuuga Dante, had married outside the Hyuuga clan, not only that but moved outside their walls. Kagami knew a little bit about the gentle fist style but she had taken after her mom in terms of bloodline. Once the Hyuuga farts had learnt about that, they left them alone relatively. They would occassionally get the odd Hyuuga coming around 'for a friendly visit'.

"Wonder what our teams will be. I hope I'm not with stinky Mcstinky face." she said and stuck a tongue out at Kayo.

_______________

*Akuba*

Akuba was sitting peacefully when that obnoxious boy, Zanji, broke the window. She wondered, quite coldly, what his fears were. Maybe one day she would test him. Still at least there was now a breeze in the room. She continued to look out of the window, lost in her own imagination.

Then she came. Yukai. 'Why does she sit next to me all the time?' 

She's asking questions. Ignoring her doesn't help. Responding doesn't help. She wanted to use her Genjutsus sparingly on her as she appeared to be getting over whatever fear she had.

Maybe a more direct approach. "Yukai. Be quiet." she said as she looked at her with her icy eyes. "You're annoying me."

There. That should keep her quiet.

_______________

*The Hokage.*

Those genin kids have been checked right?" The Hokage said putting on his suit, "THEY might be amongst them."

"Yessir. They are all clean" the man with sunglasses said, adjusting the earpiece. He listened in for the updates on the roads

"Have ANBU condoned off the roads? I want a 2 mile radiate clear of my positon." Gyou said fixing his hat. Jason Khan paused before he spoke, attempting to translate. 

"Yessir. Its been taken care of." He knew better than to correct him. He'd seen many of his colleagues shipped off to 'deep undercover' missions for less.

"Good. I gotta teach these kids about being a good citizen.” he paused, "They have Sammy the Shinobi there don't they?"

"I believe thats in the elementary class." Jason said, referring to the picture book

"Ah damn. I love that book. OK let's go." he said walking as Jason held the door open for him and they made their way to the Academy.

_______________________________-

*Harima Kenji.*

"....aaaaannnn!" he said finishing his sentence as he approached the ground. "heh." 

He adjusted his trajectory, activated the chakra on his hands and feet, flipping, jumping and sticking to various thing to control his landing. He landed both feet on the ground, skidding to a halt.

He pushed up his glasses and slicked back his hair. "That's nothing for Harima-sama."

CRASH!

He heard the window smash and a chair fly out of the classroom. Damn brats.

Though he was a Academy teacher, he used to be the number one delinquent in Konoha. He had a gang and got into more trouble than any genin on record. He walked up the wall and like a demon, looked at the boy who had broken his window.

Zanji. He was sprouting out his usual bullshit about God.

Harima jumped through the open window and squared up to him looking down at him and directly into his eyes.

"Oi." he said with a grimace, "You gonna fix that? Huh, Trash? Cos I ain't gonna fix it. You wanna be a delinquent? I'll teach you real good. You're gonna go outside now and pick up every piece of glass out there. Got it, tough guy?" Harima said with a smile. 

He turned his attentions to the rest of the class. 

"OK, settle down. I got the teams right here. I bet you're creaming yourself trying to figure out what awesome teams I've come up with huh. Behold my genius!"

He threw the paper in the air and then threw a kunai at it, making it travel to the wall and imbed itself there. 

NOTE: The piece of paper actually reads this.

My Dearest Tenma-chan,

Yo have known me a long time, but I've never said this to you. Perhaps I've been too afraid but I am THE Haima Kenji that took on the Yoshikawa gang single handedly. I know no fear so I am writing this letter to you to let you know how I feel.

I thank the heavens for allowing me to be in a world with you in it, I thank your parents for making such a fine woman, I thank the Academy sensei that put us in the same team. Though all that time I could not confess my love.

Today is the day.

Tenma-chan I love you!

Harima Kenji.

____________________


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 23, 2010)

*Daisuke*

He turned when he saw a chair flying towards a window and breaking it, what was that guy thinking?, he was wondering that when he saw the guy, he hasn´t really talked to him...never, actually he doesn´t even remember his name at all"How was it? Zaki...no...Kenji...no...hmp, anyway What was that for?"he asked to himself, but started to laugh loudly when he noticed Harima-sensei in front of Zanji, scolding him and forcing the guy to pick up all the pieces of glass that were outside"HEHEHE".

Before he started to laugh even louder, the sensei said something that made the classroom to be in order, in his hand there was supposed to be the new teams where all of them were going to be, though he got a little sweat drop when Harima started to praise himself.He threw the paper in the air and then threw a kunai at it, making it travel to the wall and imbed itself there. 

As soon as it got imbed on the wall Daisuke turned to read it but an even bigger sweat drop and a disappointed face appeared in his face and head, there wasn´t written the genin teams, it was a love letter!!, a pretty stupid one in Daisuke´s opinion. he raised his hand and said still with his disappointed face ()"This...Sensei, that paper is a love letter you wrote for Tenma-san"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 23, 2010)

Kai rolled his eyes and chuckled as he briefly glanced at the note that hung on the wall for all to read. It was a typical Harima-san entrance. All flash and dash, promptly followed by the man falling flat on his face. Yet somehow the erudite academy instructor still managed to regain his dignity and look cool, which baffled Kai to no end. As Kai waited for Harima-san to find the _actual_ team assignments (which he didn't really care much about anyway), he noticed Isane sitting in the next row over. 

Isane sighed and facepalmed as she read the note on the wall. Here she was, so anxious and yet eager to find out her who teammates were, but then their idiot instructor had to totally ruin the moment. Isane was absolutely on pins and needles as she waited to find out her assignment. Just as she began to go through the possibilities of who she might be matched with, she felt a light tap on her right shoulder. Isane turned about and saw Kai Midomaru smiling at her from the next seat over. Isane looked back at him blankly. He was a nice enough guy, but also a lazy bum in her opinion. 

"Maybe they'll put us on the same team," Kai said cheerfully. "You know cause our skills compliment each other's so well. What do they call it? Synergy..."  

"We don't compliment each other at all. We're like oil and water in fact," Isane replied dismissively. She trained hard every day and specialized in gentle fist, while he never worked at all, and seemed to specialize in just running...as in running away from fights.  

"Or not..." Kai said with an awkward chuckle, before slinking away to his seat in the back, dragging away what little dignity he had left.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 24, 2010)

*Kayo*

Why did she hate Failchihas and Hyugas? That's the question she was asked. Though as Kayo opened her mouth to say "Just because" she as once again interrupted. This time by one of the most vile creatures she had ever seen in her short life span. The sick twisted thing had eyes as white as snow and a face that a mother _could not _ love.

"Kagami..." Kayo said  as she made her hand into an L shape and placed it on her forehead. The Hyuga girl went on to call her "Aki-stinky Kayo" and "  stinky Mcstinky face" and then stuck her tounge out at her.

This was the Kayo's cue to unleash her horrible plan as she reached for her eye patch, but then.

Making his timely arrival was none other than their teacher, Harima Kenji. "OK, settle down. I got the teams right here. I bet you're creaming yourself trying to figure out what awesome teams I've come up with huh. Behold my genius!"

He threw the paper in the air and then threw a kunai at it, making it travel to the wall and imbed itself there.

"Finally!" Kayo yelled out as she began to glance at the piece of paper, but immediately fell out of her seat.

"Sensei...that's another love letter to Tenma-chan. I should know that to get my hopes up for your kind of genius Yaoi-sensei" She said with a giggle. Though on the inside she was royally pissed off that he got her hopes up.

*Kioshi*- *Konoha*

"I'M GOING TO BE LATE GOD NOT TODAY!!" A boy yelled out jumping from roof top to roof top. "I wouldn't be late if that dude hadn't called me a...a...GIRL!!"

_Early Morning
"Okay mom...I'm gone" yelled the blond haired boy. His mother stopped her cleaning to give him a smile a "Have a nice day and don't be late you know how you get Kioshi" speech. Kioshi walked out the house from the family flower shop and was on his way when he flet a hand touch his butt. Kioshi slowly turned around thinking to himself "Guy must be some kind of sick bastard touching a kid" he thought to hiimself. He looked to see a kid not much older than him with a smile on his face.

"Hey babe...you wanna do something later girl?" Kioshi stared out him eyes bugged out "Di..d...did you just...DID YOU JUST CALL ME A GIIIIIIIIIRL I'LL DESTORY YOU" Kioshi roared as he pounce on the poor kid nearly beating him to death._
End

"Bastard deserved it calling me a girl" He thought to himself. All of his effort paid off as he made it in time.

"I...I...I made it uhhh" Kioshi said out of breath as he fell ot his knees.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 24, 2010)

*Inuzuka Lazlo*

Shizaya reacted immediately and Lazlo went for a short spinning ride on his back, laughing all the while. He put her down onto the teacher's desk. "I'm great!" She smiled brightly. "I even brought Storm, but don't tell Bagu" She leaned back into a relaxed position on the teacher's desk. 

"Yea, that'd be awesome man" Lazlo said when Shizaya mentioned being on the same team. He held out his knuckles. Lazlo smiled even brighter. Straight, up, down, left, right. The knuckles rapped each other in quick succession, their signature greeting. Perfect on the first try. Of course, it hadn't been that long ago since they'd seen each other (a week? maybe two?) but it still felt good to get through that familiar routine.

Storm pawed in and climbed upon the teacher's desk, lying next to Lazlo. Lazlo contently started stroking his thick fur. "I'm really excited man. All these years of academy are going to pay off now. We are genin, Shiza. We can do whatever we want!" Storm yawned. "Oh, there are still some ruffles... HERE!" Lazlo reached out and smashed her hand into Shizaya's hair, moving it around at a fast pace to destroy its integrity.

*Aburame Bagunotoko*

It was a perfect day to slowly stroll through the village and not pay any heed to any appointments you had made. Bagu, always being one easily distracted, had taken this advice to heart, if not entirely conscious. The sky was blue with a few small clouds, perfectly round. Well, maybe not perfectly, but to Bagu, who was wholly intoxicated by this beautiful day, they came more than close enough. Deep in her mind was a little voice screaming she was going to be late, but since she didn't even know what she would come late for she decided not to listen and instead enjoy the warm sun upon her.

Except for the fact she didn't like sun. Actually, she was debating that very issue in her head at that very moment. Sun, no sun, sun, no sun. Sun is warm, one side of her said. Sun is too bright, the other said. Bagu just strolled on while paying close attention to the arguments of the two sides in her head. Both weren't too skilled at debating, but as always with her, she considered the one who could rattle off the most conversation that wasn't total nonsense in the shortest period of time the winner. Conclusion, she didn't like sun.

A small blonde-haired boy shot over the corridor in which Bagu was walking. He looked like a ninja, Bagu immediately thought. She was going to be a ninja as well. She had even graduated the acade- Ah. So that's what she had forgotten. In less than a second, she had accelerated to a sprint, racing through the small backstreets towards the academy. How the hell could she have forgotten something that was so important? She didn't know. What she did know, though, was that she might just be on time if she raced now.

The academy quickly got bigger before her. Bagu pulled into one last sprint, just for form. Suddenly the kid she had seen sail over her and had reminded her where she had to go jumped down from a rooftop and landed right before her on the ground. She tried to stop, but she went to fast. "Watch ooooooout!" was the only warning the boy got before being bowled over by Bagu. "Sorry"

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru*

The first thing Ukeireru saw when he easily trotted onto the academy's plaza was a girl and a boy lying on top of each other right in front of the door. Fucking idiots. They told genins were different than academy students. Ukeireru now knew it was a pure lie. He took a deep drag of his cigarette as he stepped over the tangle of new-born genin and walked into the academy. The academy was a place he hated, and he couldn't wait to get out of it's boundaries on normal weekdays. Of course, he hadn't been around too much, which had resulted in him being four years older than most of the other students graduating now, but the sheer thought of not having to go to that damned building anymore worked wonders on him.

He took another draw of his cigarette before opening the door to the old classroom. Of course it was already filled with idiot little shits and some teachers trying to do something about the undeniable chaos the others were creating. Ukeireru slowly looked around. He didn't see any Uchiha. It seemed like "Konoha's Greatest Clan" or as Ukeireru liked to call it "Konoha's Greatest Pile of Shit" had skipped a year in delivering ninja babies. This somewhat brightened his mood, but he couldn't help but notice other clan kids. Hyuugas, Akimichis, Yamanakas, Naras, Aburames, Inuzukas, it was all the same shit. Ukeireru sighed. He walked over to a table where no one was close yet, pushing over some fuckhead kid who had been in the way, threw his cigarette on the floor, kicked it out in a sweeping motion, lit a new one, and sat down.

The only thing missing here was a big wheel, he thought. For the rest, it was a perfect fairground. On the teacher's desk lay a huge black wolfdog and a girl was happily stroking its fur while lying on the same desk, on the other side their idiot homeroom teacher pinned something to the wall that clearly were not their teams, judging from the reaction of that Akimichi girl who almost fell of her chair laughing. And the center of the parade, Ukeireru thought, was that fucking idiot Zanji who had clearly decided to spit religious bullshit once more and had thrown a chair through the window just to show he was serious. Not like anyone listened to his crap anyway, Ukeireru thought with a smile. Still though, the kid pissed him off. "OI, SON OF GOD! GET YOUR HOLY ASS TO REPAIRING THAT WINDOW" Most people heard him, a few even laughed, even though Ukeireru was probably liked even less in the class than Zanji. He took another drag of his cigarette. Whatever.


----------



## Sumon (Nov 24, 2010)

*Zanji*

Unfortunately for the boy, academy teacher had come and told him to clean a mess which he did. Zanji didn't mind that. In fact he enjoyed suffering the pain: "I will suffer for your sins. I will suffer for all your lies. Because only that way I can save you all!" He said as he started walking towards the class door. He would rather leave the class through the doors like a normal people, not like his teacher through the window.

But on his way to the doors one kid shouted at him mocking his beliefs. Zanji looked at him not turning head. "It looks like I've found a new victim" He thought when he saw an older boy with a giant mohawk. Without saying any more word to his victim or teacher he left the class and soon was next to the broken pieces of window.

The boy was picking them and putting on a tile. Every single piece of glass got into his palm. His hands were bloody messed. There wasn't a single spot on his palm without a wound. But he neither cried nor regretted what he did. He was enjoying the pain like a monkey enjoys bananas. But not all pieces of glass were put on the tile. One piece of glass which was pretty big and sharp was put into the boy's pocket, Zanji had planned something special for his victim, something which would leave a mark on him for the rest of his life.

If someone could read Zanji's minds, he would most likely creep out and tell that the boy is crazy. And maybe Zanji was crazy, no one knows. He has never been to a psychiatrist. But as far as the boy knew, never is left unharmed after mocking his beliefs.

After finishing putting all pieces of glass on the tile, the boy went to the nurse in ninja academy. The nurse wasn't surprised. It wasn't the first time when Zanji went to her with some health problems. The nurse just sewed his wounds and bandaged his palms. 

Zanji got back to the class and sat to the desk behind his victim's back. The boy was thinking about where he should leave the mark. He also was thinking whether he should do that now in a class full of trashes or later when he could find the mohawk trash surrounded by zero people.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 24, 2010)

*Harima Kenji.*

That's not the list. 

Idiot.

That's your confession letter. 

Harima froze and his mind raced. OK Play it cool Harima. 

"A..ahhah..ahahahaha!" he laughed nervously and sidestepped not so subtly towards the piece of paper. "Th..this is your final lesson from me!"

"Behold! The secret Harima style mass genjutsu!" he said with mock confidence

'Haha, that's perfect' he thought and smiled slyly. He had now travelled to the paper. "I shall teach you how to dispel it. But only you! For this genjutsu cannot be dispelled by kai, such is its magnificience. You have to shut your eyes really tight and say 'Harima-san is the best!' Try it!" he said.

A few students did, most didn't but it didn't matter. Harima's body was now infront of the paper and he quickly replaced the letter with the list.

"However since this is an important moment for your lives I shall release it myself. Alacazam!" He shouted and pointed to the paper which was now amazingly the team list. 

The students started tto rush over to the list to see. As per usual, Harima's writing was terrible.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Team 1:*

Sensei: Kiya Asasume

Yukai

Kayo Akimichi

Akuba


*Team 2:*

Sensei: Hyuuga Dante

Daisuke Yagami

Shion Yamanaka

Aburame Bagunotoko


*Team 3:*

Sensei: "Medical Goddess" Minori Fujibayashi

Ikaku Ishikawa

Shizaya Kida

Hyuuga Blue


*Team 4:*

Yuki Kazehana

Shukusatsu Hyuuga

Kasai Soujuu 


*Team 5:*

Sensei: Jihl Misoki 

Jackle Y.(youkai) Aburame 

Inuzuka Lazio 

Kagami Rei 


*Team 6:*

Sensei: Heather 

Ken Inuzuka 

Shibai

Kaosuwo Ukeireru 


*Team 7:*

Sensei: Albel the Wicked

Sanchuudoku Yasashige ?Yasa? 

Aoi Yamata 

Isane Orinoko


*Team 8:*

Sensei: Ichishin

Kioshi Yamanaka

Kai Midomaru 

Zanji 




*Kagami*

"Harima-san is the best!" she said closing her eyes. When she opened them, lo and behold the list was there.

"Heh, and they said I had no talent for genjutsu. Maybe I'm a genius at everything." she said stroking her chin.

She leaped over the desk and ran to the paper, looking at it. She quickly took out a pen and scribbled over the K in Kayo to a G, to make it read Gayo.

Kagami laughed uncontrollably.


----------



## Laix (Nov 24, 2010)

*Shion[/B

Shion gasped in excitement when Kagami revealed of the sale. 
'Oh. My. God. SALE!' She squeeled before calming down. Just then, Harima - Sensei revealed the teams for their next step in the ninja world. She jumped off the desk and ran over to see the teams.

'Ba-Bagunotoko! Yes!' Shion jumped in excitement. Bagunotoko was one of her closet friends during the academy time. They would always have nice, peacful talks, which were both interesting and somewhat inspirational to Shion. She checked the rest of the names on her team.
'Daisuke... Yagami... Hyuuga Dante..? Hey Daisuke! We're on the same team! How cool is that!? And our sensei is an awesome Hyuuga too!' Shion couldn't be happier. She wouldn't have minded another Ino-Shika-Cho trio, but being with her friends and an uber-cool sensei was good enough.

Shizaya

Shizaya was having a catch-up conversation with Lazlo. It had been a few weeks since they had seen eachother, but it was like they had never left.
'Wow. I bet he's pretty big huh?' He beamed until she attempted to correct his slightly ruffled hair.
'Hey! I spent time this morning straightening thi-' Shizaya had just realised what he said. If someone knew that he straightened his hair each day with chakra, then he wouldn't live to see the end of it.

'May as well go check out the teams.' He strolled over to where everyone was gathered, reading out his team. 'Ikaku Ishikawa, Hyuuga Blue and...' He wasn't too bothered about the teams. He didn't really know them well, but was up for learning new friends. It was only when he read out the sensei he was truly shocked.
'Minori Fuji- MEDICAL GODDESS!' Shizaya gasped at the thought. The top healer of Konoha, teaching him? Bingo. He turned to his aunt and went to ask who her team was.
'Who you teaching Jillie?' 
'Jackle Aburame, Lazio Inuzuka and Kagami Rei.' She beamed.
'Noo! You got Lazio!? Please please pleeaaase 'lemme transfer! My aunt teaching me and my best mate in the same team? Kick ass!'
'No Izaya, that's the rules. Anyway, Minori is better suited sensei to you, and the others compliment your skills.' 

Jihl stood up and ignored the smashed desk she demolished earlier.
'Back to my book!'*


----------



## Sumon (Nov 24, 2010)

*Ikaku Ishikawa*

?And that?s all for now? The boy said as he closed the book. He had read 15 pages of it in the classroom. Ikaku was so into the book that he didn?t notice a girl which was trying to talk to him. He looked around and saw a broken window ?What happened?? He wondered. He didn?t notice the episode when some kind of a weirdo broken the window. 

As the teams weren?t announced yet, the boy decided to leave the class for a moment. He went to the bathroom and took a leak. He also washed his face so he would be fresh for more time. When the boy got back to the classroom, everyone was starring at the wall. Ikaku turned his head too where everyone was looking at and saw a piece of paper on the wall with kunai keeping it on. It was a love letter. ?Wow, it is so romantic and original.? The boy thought. But then an academy teacher stared excusing himself for the letter. Ikaku was a bit confused of what was going on. He felt like being years late from other children. 

But suddenly the academy teacher replaced the love note with another piece of paper. This time it was a list of teams. ?Now I get it? Ikaku said to himself. ?It seems the academy teacher put a love letter on the wall instead of list of teams.? But the boy wondered if the academy teacher had shown his love letter for a reason or he was pretty dumb and did that accidentally. But suddenly Ikaku remembered the main reason why he was there. It was because he wanted to finally meet his friend.

Ikaku started looking at the piece of paper. Although the boy didn?t know many kids of his class, he was still interested with who he was in a team. A bunch of children being around the list gave some problems for the boy. It was hard to see on which team he was put. And to make the matters worse, one girl was playing with a pen on the team list. 

?Here it is? The boy said to himself as he saw his name. Then he looked closely to the list and saw that he was on a Team 3 with 3 other people. ?So I?m on a team with Shizaya Kida and Hyuuga Blue. And my sensei is Minori Fujibayashi. I wonder what kind of people they are. I haven?t heard of them I think. Maybe they are newbies. And it seems one is from Konoha?s clan which is famous for its eye technique. I wonder if that kid is strong.? The boy was thinking. 

Then he looked around and waited for other children actions. Ikaku didn?t know what to do next: wait for someone in the class to announce what children should do next or leave the class and come back the other day. But he didn?t want to choose the second option as he felt that he might lose a track of actions and can be left behind. So Ikaku just waited for something to happen in the class.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2010)

*Daisuke*

He was kinda fooled when Harima-sensei told them that it was a Genjutsu, actually it really looked only like a normal love letter from Daisuke?s point of view,  but if it was really a Genjutsu it was supposed to fool them, when Harima approached to the paper and said that it can?t be dispelled with Kai he got more excited but what was his reaction when the man said the words to dispel it he got it and sighed, shaking his head at the academy teacher"He will never change, uh?"he said to himself, putting attention when Harima changed it with the real list of the teams.

He stood up to go and see it but a stampede of students where fastest, actually he would have died, crushed by all the people gathered there. Then from the crowd a the voice of Shion was heard, she said that they were in the same team"Hehe....Guess thats cool"he said rubbing his head, the team sounded to be really a funny one.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 24, 2010)

Jackle walked in behind a few other people, the room felt like it had gone into war, teachers breaking up fights and students starting to go completly mad. _ That walk down the hall was so quiet, why in the world did I have to walk into this._ Jackle attempted to sit at a desk that was open. Attepmtion being a key word in his plot. he walked over to the chair near a farther corner. He looked around, the room in utter destruction. He sat still, his mind scanned the room for anysign of conflict between him and the other _shinobi_. The one thing he didn't know if he could stand, talking to anyone rambocious enough to say hello. 

Jackle looked at the opened window, he could feel the clouds outside, like they gave off the sense of a personality. Familure voices crept into his ears, everyone was in the single room. Jackle started to understand claustriphobia, it started to make sense._ I envy the clouds, they can pass by every day and go with the wind... who knows maybe cloud jutsu is achievable._ Jackle tryed to identify a few people.  _ Is that Daisuke?_ Jackle looked over just t see if it was, the discription matched, everything about him was the right guy, it was Daisuke._ I wonder how long my solitude...if it even qualifies as solitude, will last. AND WHY AM I USING GRAMMAR?! Glarbenstineoneclaminta...there back to the better way of thinking._ Jackle sighed as he continued his cloud gazing, he felt kind of lazy. Geninship was different than he though it would be.


----------



## Hibachi40 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Aoi Yamata*

Aoi finally made it to the classroom and burst through the doors. He noticed everyone huddled up around the wall and realized the list with the genin teams must be up. Quite rudely, he bulled his way through the crowd to the front to find out who was on his team, he couldn't have any clown for teamates or it would hurt his development, and postpone his goal...

"Isane Orrrriiiiooooonoooooockkkkooo??? and Sanchuuuuudokuuuuu Yaaaaasashigeeeeee?? is that how you say it? Who the hell are they?" 

Aoi was terrible with names he mostly remembered people by their key looks or personalities for example there was the rapping hyuuga or the really annoying girl with the pet tiger, anyway he had no clue who these two names belonged to. So he thought it would be a good idea to roll call his new teammates while still wearing his pajama pants...

"ehem UM EXCUSE ME EVERYONE SORRY TO INTERRUPT YOU BUT COULD SANCHUUDOKU YASASHIGE AND ISANE ORINOKO PLEASE REPORT TO THE FRONT OF THE CLASSROOM??"...


----------



## Kuno (Nov 25, 2010)

*Yukai...*

“Annoying?”  Yukai frowned for a moment then smiled.  “Oh!  Do you know what I find annoying?  The layer of candy they put on the outside of a tootsie roll pop!  Why don't they just let you get to the center?  And, the fact that I have to wait a week for the next chapter of my favorite manga to come out.  I also get annoyed when people cut in front of me in line.  Though I really don't let them get away with that.  That is why I train so much.  I can't let people do that.  Do you let people do that?”  the girl completely forgot that Akuba often throws the genjutsus at her.

She turn then and listens to the boy preaching.  “That is another thing that annoys me.  Why do people push religion on you?  Are you religious?  I'm not, really don't care to be either.  So how do you think our first mission is going to go?  Are you excited?”  Then it was Harima turn to do a genjutsu, Yukai  closed her eyes then opened them seeing the new list.  “Harima-sensei is the most awesome shinobi!  Don't you think Akuba?  Who do you think is a great shinobi?  Do you want to become a great kunoichi?  How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop?”


*Yasa/Shibai...*

“What are you guys talking about?”  Yasa says strolling up to Shibai and the other two she was speaking with.

“What does it matter to you?”  Shibai glared at the other girl, knowing her presence meant nothing but trouble.  

“Nothing.  I was bored thought I might talk to somebody.”  She leaned a hip against the desk and looked at her nails as she waited for them to continue.

Glancing toward her suspiciously, Shibai shrugged and turned back to her friends.  “Anyway, I was thinking maybe we could actually try out for a roll at the theater.  We are genin now so we should be old enough to get a part.”

With that Yasa began to laugh in great brays.  “You?  An actress?”  

“So?  What of it?”

“You couldn't act finding your way out of a paper bag!”  Again she laughed at the girl.

“I'll show you how to act!”  with that she began to form hand seals but stop suddenly as more people came in the room, this time it wasn't students.


*Kiya/Ichishin...*

“Wow!  Harima-san, this is how you allow your class to be run?”  Ichishin tried to keep a straight face though the sides of his mouth began to twitch.

“Ichishin!”  Harima sweatdropped hugely as he saw the three that had walked into the room right after he had performed his new jutsu of switching the papers.  

“Interesting new jutsu...”  Kiya said, trying desperately to keep the laughter from her voice.  She was able to control herself but the Ichi and Dante weren't as tactful, their laughter echoed around the room, louder than the kids were being.

“You even allow them to break windows?”  Ichi said refering to the window that now let in the fresh air.  “Or did you prepare that for me?”  He asked walking over to the window but paused for a moment.  “Jihl-chan.”  Ichishin nodded his head politely to the other Jounin.  He set his hand on one shard of glass that remained in the gaping maw then moved it upward.  The window began to fill its self in, until it seemed never to be broken.

“I guess these are our students?  Or the new academy class?”  Kiya asked surveying the room.

“Yours...”  Harima's voice cracked and he walked to the front of the class with his head lowered.

“They are just excited.”  Ichishin said leaning back against the window he had just fixed, he crossed his arms then his legs as he also looked the genin over and chuckled.  

“Looks like we will have our work cut out for us...”  Kiya mumbled then smiled up at her husband and laughed.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 25, 2010)

*Kagami*

Dante waved at Kagami who was still laughing her ass off at her own little gag at Kayo's expense. She noticed her parents come in and gave an awkward smile, moving towards her sensei and new team members.

"Lazlo! How awesome is it that we'll be kicking some ass soon?! I'm gonna fight the akatsuki, wrestle the Kyuubi and become so powerful that they'll ban using powers based on me cos its too hax!" Kagami gave the peace sign

She noticed Storm and stared at him. "Y...yo! Errr, nice um....teeth." She slowly moved behind Lazlo and looked up at her Aburame friend. "Hey Jackle, uh how are your...residents doing?" She asked backing away a little, expecting a swarm to come out at her. 

One of the reasons she didn't like bugs was because when she was 5 a swarm of bees went after her and stung her a few times, since then she's stayed away from bugs. 

*Dante *

"Do we embarrass her?" he grinned at Kiya, obviously with the look of, 'I'll give her something to be embarrassed about'. He rolled up his sleeves about to do the famous 'Dance like a Hyuuga' dance.

Harima rushed over to the jounins, "Don't tell them!" Referring to his fake genjutsu, "I'm barely hanging on with them."

"Dude, that ship sailed a long time ago. Any trouble kids?" Dante asked looking at them.

Harima had a waterfall of tears come from beneath his glasses, "All of them!"

"Except Kagami of course." Dante said proudly

"What? She's up there with the wor....uh...sure, yeah, except Kagami..." Harima said and then sighed, "That Hokage is coming to address the kids. He should be here by now. Especially since he blocked all the roads! Good thing Excalibur kicked me.... I mean was faster than the wind!" Harima said

Just then the Head of Security for the Hokage walked in.

"Hokage incoming." He said curtly, "He's in great form today." He added with a wry smile.

"Ok you punks! Take your seats. We got the Hokage coming to...say stuff..." Harima said, not knowing what was going to come out of his mouth this time.

Kagami nodded and took her seat next to her new team.

Gyou W Bushhu walked in, looking as he always did. He walked with a slouch and had the blank expression of a 2 year old on his face. He took his position on the raised platform, with the chalkboard behind him.

He cleared his throat and looked like he was concentrating. Really hard.

"Good morning kids, I should say teenagers, but that doesn't quite have the same sound to it. I actually should say Good morning my fellow shinobi. You've done a great thing and have...taken the first step to becoming a great servant to this country."

"We have many, outside these walls, that'll try and harm the good citizens here in Konoha, but we shall not falter in our resistance and persistance of them. Some of the missions you are given, will be based on tough choices. I have to make these tough choices and it breaks my heart every time I have to make them"

He paused for a second.

"Just like Sammy the Shinobi. You remember him? He had to choose either the blue kunai or the red one. He can't take both. I didn't know what Sammy should have done, but we need to be strong and choose. There's an important lesson in there. We all have tough choices to make and we have to stick by them. We have to be unflappable. We can't flap. Never flap. May God be with you."

He stopped and looked at the kids, satisfied that he had got his point across. He motioned to Jason he nodded professionally and opened the door for him as he left.

Dante and Harimas mouths were half open and there was a stunned silence across the room.

"Uh...OK....teams, go with your sensei and do....stuff. My God I think his stupidity is contagious..." Harima said rubbing his head


----------



## Cjones (Nov 25, 2010)

*Kayo - Konoha Academy*

That. Was. The. Last. Straw.

Kayo listened and then watched as the Hokage walked out of the classroom. _That Hyuga really thinks she can one up me_? Was the thought that kept repeating her mind over and over and over. The girl, Kagami, had the nerve to cross out the K in her name and replace it with a G. Turning her name into Gayo.

Okay it was a good joke and Kayo had to admit that. Being the smartass that she was she knew when to give praise, but to a Hyuga or Failchiha? No where on these Shinobi green earth would she let another of those other clans get a joke over on her. Slamming her hands down on the connected desks, Kayo jumped up onto them so she could get everyone's attention. She would now perform her own little prank.

Shock Comedy.

"Can I have everyone's attention please!" Kayo yelled at the top of her lungs. She knew she would get in trouble espeically with the Jonin their, but she didn't care.

"Some of you may have noticed the eyepatch that I'm wearing in the middle of my forehead? Well, I'm here to tell you this isn't just a fashion accesory I'm wearing." Kayo began to explain as she took it off and slowly began to unwrapped the bandages.

_"I'll have to remember to thank Minori-sensei later for this...again"_

_Flashback...
"You'll have to be truthful with me. Lying to me will not end well in your and my favor. So tell me...why do you really need this?" Minori asked as she stood over the young Akimichi with a brown bag in her hand.

Kayo began to twiddle her fingers as she looked down on the ground. Normally she'd stare a person staright in the eye, but with Minori...it just felt like some kind of being with no emotion was staring deep into her soul.

"It's to play a joke on someone." She said under her breathe. "What?" Minori asked barely hearing what she said. Kayo repeated the same words, but this time in an even less audible voice. The older kunochi simply raised an eyebrow as she dropped the bag to the ground and hovered her foot over it.

"I'm going to play a joke on someone!" Kayo yelled as she dived to the ground and laid over the bag. She immediately peeked inside and what she saw brought straight delight to her face.

"Thanks Minori-sensei I owe you one BIG time!" Kayo yelled as she scurried off.

Minori could only simply look and wonder. "How deep does this problem run?"
End_

As the last of the bandages hit the ground small gasps could be heard throughout the small class room as Kayo ripped the very last bandage off. Their in the middle of her forehead, in plain sight for everyone to see, was none other than an eye. Though it wasn't just any eye.

"This is a message to all you Uchiha and Hyuga. This is what's going to happen to some of you in due time." Kayo said venomously as she pointed with her thumb to the eye on her forehead. 

It was a Byakugan. The great white eye that was coveted hung in the middle of Kayo's head.

"Bitches take things for granted. Bitches get things taken."


----------



## Youkai (Nov 26, 2010)

> Dante waved at Kagami who was still laughing her ass off at her own little gag at Kayo's expense. She noticed her parents come in and gave an awkward smile, moving towards her sensei and new team members.
> 
> "Lazlo! How awesome is it that we'll be kicking some ass soon?! I'm gonna fight the akatsuki, wrestle the Kyuubi and become so powerful that they'll ban using powers based on me cos its too hax!" Kagami gave the peace sign
> 
> ...



Jackle lookedd over at Kagami, had she just asked him about his family? Jackle needed to think of something to say, even if she didn't ask him.

"Hello Kagami-chan, life's been boaring recently how are you and your family?" The small bugs within jackle were sleeping. The climate was getting colder because fal was aproching but that was still time away._ Kagami, Louz..somthing, and...who else is there?_ Jackel couldn't remeber who was going o be one his team. His mind went blank.

"Kagami-chan, who is on our team?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2010)

Kagami looked at Kayo with her mouth open.

"Ar...are.." she started but couldn't quite form the words. "Are you retarded?"

She left her team temporarily and looked at Kayo's eye. "Is that real? Dude, that's gross!"

She wanted to poke it but restrained herself. "So you have a milky eye out of your forehead huh?" She contained a laugh that was bubbling inside her. She didn't care about the Hyuugas or Uchihas. Her dad was a Hyuuga but she neever felt 'part' of the clan. 

"A milky eye, that'll cry a milky tear. You look like a penis." Kagami laughed.

"Hey! How do you know what ..." Dante began

"DANTE!" Kiya yelled stopping him from finishing that sentence.

"What? I need to know. I mean my little girl. She better not have seen one I'll damn well cut off whoever it belonged to and...." Dante noticed Kiya's 'be quiet or else' look. "I'll find out dammit...." he said and sheepishly kicked a table leg.

Kagami was crying with uncontrollable laughter "I...I swear...I swear Kayo, you're like the best fun ever!" she stopped for a second, "Does it work?"

Dante turned to Kiya "We better keep him from meeting Vergil. I doubt he'll see the funny side of it."


----------



## Cjones (Nov 26, 2010)

*Kioshi - Konoha*

"So..much...pain...ooooh." Kioshi moaned as he staggered to his feet. That girl he had passed literally ran him over like a one woman stampede.

_"Aw man that that hurt, but...where'd she go?"_ He thought as he looked around. He didn't see her at all so he just thought she'd already gone inside of the academy building.

"This is a message to all you Uchiha and Hyuga. This is what's going to happen to some of you in due time."

"That voice..." Kioshi turned and began to slowly walk over toward the broken that Kayo's voice emanated from. Quickly he tip-toed up to the edge of the window and peered into the classroom. There Kayo stood on top of the desks pointing to something on the middle of her forehead.

_"...! God, she went through with it anyway."_

*Kayo*

"A penis Kagami?" Kayo asked as she dropped from the desk and stood face to face with the young Hyuga halfbreed.

"It's funny that you know what a penis is. Cause I'm sure the reason your so familar with the term is because your Da-" Before Kayo could even finish she was pounced on, or rather taken down with textbook football style tackle. The tackler and she hurled over the desk and onto the floor.

Soon afterward they both popped back up. 

"Kioshi!" Kayo said shocked.

*POP*

Was the sound of the eye being ripped off of Kayo's head. The Akimichi immediately flinched in pain as she began to rub her sore forehead feverishly.

"Please forgive Kayo, she know not what she does!" The blond haired Yamanaka said with a bow. 

"The hell you mean I don't know what I say! You messed up a good joke I was getting ready to make!" She yelled in displeasure as she stood up from off the ground.

*Minori/Albel*

"Not only do I have to lead a team of brats now, but I run into _you_ on the way there."

"You've been been complaining the whole way Albel, but yet your still here?" Responding the female on his side.

"Don't try to make this bigger than what it is Minori. I'm only tolerating you cause we're going to the same place!" Albel spat as they continued their stroll toward the Academy. Just by hearing and looking at the two none would guess that they were family, none the less like each other.

Though neither would admit it, to each other, they actually enjoyed the others company.

"I would think if you didn't like me as much as you let on then you wouldn't cling to me as much as you do." Minori said non-chalantly as they entered the academy. Before Albel come counter with his own statement the two opened the door to the classroom.

"Sorry we're late everyone." Minori announced as they enter the room totally ignoring all the commotion.

"We're Minori and Albel Fujibayashi."


----------



## Laix (Nov 27, 2010)

Shizaya wasn't paying much attention to anything. He was rather observing his new team members and their behaviour. Afterall, he was going to be spending a good portion of his shinobi career with them, and it was best to get to know what they are like. He was interrupted by 2 people walking through the door. 
'Sorry we're late everyone. We're Minori an-' Shizaya didn't even listen to the last part. Minori Fujibayashi? _Here_? He dashed out of his seat and ran up to her.
'Minori - san! The greatest of all! And you're going to be my sensei!!'


----------



## Sumon (Nov 27, 2010)

*Ikaku Ishikawa*

“What?” Ikaku thought as he had found out that the Hokage was coming. The boy would have never thought that hokage could possibly come to such a place. Ikaku took a seat next to the older guy with a giant mohawk and started waiting for the most powerful man in the village. But soon Ikaku started regretting for sitting near that boy. That boy had a cigarette in his mouth and was blowing smokes out of his mouth. Smoking was one of the things which Ikaku hated the most. He looked around to see if he could sit somewhere else, but unfortunately all seats were taken. Ikaku just put his hand over his mouth and hoped that the smoker will finish smoking pretty soon.

But suddenly an old man with gray entered the class and was ready to give a speech. Ikaku paid attention to him so bad, that he even forgot about irritating cigarette. Ikaku listened to every single hokage’s word. And what touched him most was this: “Some of the missions you are given, will be based on tough choices. I have to make these tough choices and it breaks my heart every time I have to make them” Ikaku wanted to punch for those words right to hokage’s face. “Then why don’t you go and do the missions on your own, you fucking asshole?” Ikaku mumbled while his hand was shaking a little. The boy couldn’t stand such a horrible person. 

And when the Hokage had left the classroom and boy’s hatred was almost gone, a girl stood up and gave a speech. Ikaku just face palmed himself and waited for the drama queen to be shut up. But once again, the luck wasn’t on Ikaku’s side. It looked like the drama queen was talking for hours even though she talked for about a minute. 

But soon he was relieved as the drama queen was shut up and the woman by the name of Minori had come to the classroom. The woman was his sensei. Ikaku’s face became much happier as he couldn’t wait to start doing something with a team. He was tired of all the drama which happened in this classroom. Also the boy had found out his first teammate. It was a blond boy who dashed to the Minori calling her "Sensei". But unlike the blond boy, Ikaku remained in his seat and waited for his sensei to say anything else.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 27, 2010)

Dante.

"Well, off to work I go." Dante said stretching. 

"Team 2, Roll out!" He then headed out of the open window. He then popped his head back in. "Oh training ground no 2, by the way. We have some intense training to do. Last one there gets something bad happen to them!"

(Based on speed stat, unless you can rp very well to convince me otherwise  don't rp that you got there first - I'll judge that  )

Vergil.

His sword lay dormant by his side for now. He stood in a large forgotten library in the western most point of the Fire country. "Where the sun sets into the Fire" was the cryptic clue he had been given. 

There was an impossible amount of books there, Vergil knew that what he was looking for was hidden.

"Byakugan." He said quietly, activating his bloodline. His eyes scanned the area and he saw a room hidden on the Western side. He walked to wards it, his steps disturbing over 3 centruries of dust. 

Vergil could easily have broken through the wall, Yamato would see to that, however his eyes scanned the titles of the books.

"The sun of Konoha." He said and reached for the book. As he pulled it his byakugan could see a flow of chakra pulsing through the ancient building. The walls shifted and a new path opened up before him. 

He cooly walked down the flight of stone steps, reaching an altar with a single book. "The Snow Queen"

He flipped through the pages, the atmosphere getting colder around him. In the centre of the book was a seal.

"The first key to the forgotten power shall be released." Vergil said, making several handseals and slamming his open palm onto the book. 

Kagami.

She flinched as the eye was ripped off Kayos head.

"Ah it was fake??! I was totally going to make more fun of you for that."

She then glanced at her dad who was leaving, breathing a little sigh of relief. She had let slip something and decided to pretend Kayo hadn't said anything. It had been at one of the Inuzukas Halloween parties and all the academy class was there. It was a messy evening and a game of truth or dare that went a bit crazy. Shion knew about it and Kagami turned to her and winked with a smile.

She went back to her team

"Hey, sorry Jackle, didn't mean to blank you like that, but penis head over there needed some attention....wait that sounded weird..." she said think about it.

"Yeah family is a little too close at times," looking at her mom who was sensei of another team. "At least you get away from them."

"Jihl-sensei!" She shouted and waved "Hii!"

Akuba.

Yukai had seemed momentarily fazed by her bluntness but was once again bombarding her with questions. She looked at her and raised her finger.

"I'll put you in another genjutsu if you don't stop.." she said coldly. Before she could respond she got up and headed downstairs to find out her team and sensei. The mad rush to find out was now over and the paper had noone around it. 

She calmly walked towards it. There was a certain chill as she walked past Kagami, for some reason she really hated her. It was the strongest emotion she had felt and she had no explanation for it. She stared at her for a while but she was happily ignorant of her.

Akuba continued on, Yukai however sped passed her and her eyes greedily taking in the information. 

Akuba snatched the paper off the wall and examined it. "Kayo, you and me." She said gloomily. Kayo had been as irritating as Yukai throughout the class.

"Asasume Kiya is our jounin sensei." She looked at her and sighed. "I had hoped to be on Heathers team. She at least knows more about genjutsu..." Akuba said. She approached Kiya.

"Where is our meeting place? Our do you wish to conduct your class here?" She said evenly not meaning to sound snotty, however her command of tact was not the best.


----------



## Laix (Nov 27, 2010)

*Jihl
*
Jihl stood near the door, waiting for her team to finish chatting before calling them over.
'Team 5! Lets head out!' She watched as Vergil jumped out the window, and decided to go the same way. Jihl jumped out, landing cleanly on her heels.
'Right guys, lets race there!' She began racing towards the training fields, expecting her team to follow. Jihl was already down by Konoha Highway seconds after they left. However, her back was starting to hurt already from the weight of her ''assests''.

*Shion*

Shion waved goodbye to Kagami before walking over to her own team.
'Come on! If we don't hurry, then we might lose!' She started jogging on the spot, trying to encourage her team to get a move on. Shion sighed and then ran out the door, heading for the entrance.
'See if you guys can keep up with a Yamanaka!' She stopped for a second when she realised the team headed out the window. She quickly bolted out and soon caught up to Dante - Sensei.
'Sensei, how far away is it? I've actually never been to the training fields before.'


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 27, 2010)

*Daisuke*

He smiled as Dante went out, they have to hurry or that Hyuuga will punish them, Shion tried to make them move and went running over the entrance "Why did she do that?"he said rubbing his head kinda confused, then turned towards the window"If we can make this!"he said and ran towards the window, and getting out of the classroom through it.he started to run towards the exit of the Academy grounds "Let?s see if you can keep up with me, girls"he said leaving the place.

"I?m not losing"he said and kept running in the direction of the training ground no.2 , "Wait...isn?t in this direction the...."he said bumping in to a crowd of females, falling to the ground"The shopping district"he said rubbing his butt.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 27, 2010)

Laix said:


> *Jihl
> *
> Jihl stood near the door, waiting for her team to finish chatting before calling them over.
> 'Team 5! Lets head out!' She watched as Vergil jumped out the window, and decided to go the same way. Jihl jumped out, landing cleanly on her heels.
> 'Right guys, lets race there!' She began racing towards the training fields, expecting her team to follow. Jihl was already down by Konoha Highway seconds after they left. However, her back was starting to hurt already from the weight of her ''assests''.



_ Oh yeah it's her._ Jackle hopped up and followed out of the window. Now even knowing the distance down he lunged over the edge and looked down. 

"OH CRAP!" he fell a couple of feet and turned in the air landing on his back. He got up and then looked at the others running to the training ground. _ Simple go over and get there fast._ Jackle focused and started to run to get to the training ground by taking the most strait of paths to get there.

"Jihi-sensei we are going to the training grounds right?" He called out to the air, probubly infront of him. He looked for a sign of her, he looked for the "Assets" that went with her where ever she went.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 27, 2010)

Hibachi40 said:


> *Aoi Yamata*
> 
> Aoi finally made it to the classroom and burst through the doors. He noticed everyone huddled up around the wall and realized the list with the genin teams must be up. Quite rudely, he bulled his way through the crowd to the front to find out who was on his team, he couldn't have any clown for teamates or it would hurt his development, and postpone his goal...
> 
> ...



At first Isane hoped that the loud voice was that of her sensei. She was filed with nervous energy to finally meet the one who would guide them along on their first steps as Shinobi. However when she saw the source of the voice, she frowned slightly. He was just a genin, a few years older then herself. So he's my teammate? she thought to herself. A very loud and pushy teammate at that. 

Isane shrugged and decided not to judge by its cover as her mother had so often taught her. She walked up to the erstwhile Genin and offered him her hand. "I'm Isane Orinoko, you must be Aoi. Pleased to meet you," she said in a confident voice. 

Meanwhile Kai slowly began to make his way out of the classroom, using his legendary _Break the Fuck Out no Jutsu_. There was no chakra involved in this jutsu. It was simple really. You just kept your face downcast making sure not to make eye contact with anyone, mutter something about being in the wrong classroom, and then walk casually towards the nearest exit (windows also suffice as long as they're on the ground floor).


----------



## Kuno (Nov 28, 2010)

*Heather...*

The woman walked the streets slowly looking for somebody she thought might be suitable for her needs but found no one.  They were either too thin, too ugly, too weak, nothing seemed to suit her, that was until she walked onto the academy grounds.  Standing by the entrance door was one of the Hokage's special detail anbu, and someone just perfect for Heather.  “Well, Hello handsome...”  Heather drawled letting her hips swing a little wider, inviting the man.  It only took a moment before they were deep into conversation, her new students forgotten.

Unfortunately, the Hokage walked out and her new companion sighed.  “Got to go...”  he mumbled as Jason shot him a look.  “I'll call you later!”  He grinned then walked past her, slapping her on the ass as he went.  

Normally Heather would never have allowed anyone to touch her with out permission, but seeing as he would be touching her tonight she paid no heed, only turned slightly and gave him sultry grin.  With a wave she realized it was her turn to sigh.  'Alright you little brats.' She thought walking up the steps and into the building.  
It wasn't too long before she found the classroom and looked in on the kids gathered there.  “Great.”  Heather's lip twitched slightly but she sauntered in just as two of the sensei had left.  “Alright.  Meet me at the main gate.”  she figured her team knew who she was, almost everyone did, then turned and left the room.

*Kiya...*

'I will have to remember to talk to her later...' Kiya cringed knowing that Kagami would be lucky if she spoke to her daughter before Dante decided he needed the information, at least Kiya was more understanding and had more tact than her oaf of a husband.  “Alright guys!  Are we ready to start your day as genin?”  She called to her team and smiled sweetly.  

“We will start with seeing if you can beat me to the edge of the forest, the spot with old massive oak tree.  Got it?”  She grinned then turned and rushed out of the room, her intentions weren't on winning.  She wanted to see how they do.

*Ichishin...*

The elite jounin wasn't exactly impressed with what the students had shown so far.  'They lack discipline.' Ichishin thought to himself, he expected it of Kagami, he knew the girl since she was the child of two of his closest friends.  But, seeing that many in the class were the same way made him dispare.  “Alright let's see how smart my team is...”  he grinned, thinking about how long he thought about his riddle.

“One, two, three, and four but there have been many more.  Six and seven were sent from heaven.  Through times of despair, they guided us fair.”  Ichishin looked around.  “Now figure out the riddle and meet me there.  With that he disappeared leaving leaves in his wake.

*Yukai...*

“Awesome!”  Yukai jumped seeing that the Kayo was on their team.  She didn't know her well but Yukai loved her jokes.  Then their sensei spoke up.  “By the big oak?” the girl bit her lip and looked at the floor.  “The big oak...the big oak...”  then in her mind flashed a scene of her running around, being chased by a butterfly.  “I know where that is!  Do you want a piggy back ride Akuba?  I can get us both their fairly fast!!”


----------



## Sumon (Nov 28, 2010)

*Zanji*

Zanji ignored everything in the classroom and was fully concentrated on his plan to hurt his victim. But what caught his attention was his sensei with a stupid riddle. ‘There was someone else besides me?’ Zanji thought as he heard the line coming from his sensei’s mouth: “<…>Six and seven were sent from heaven<…>” “Oi!” The boy shouted, but it was too late his sensei had already disappeared. 

Quickly Zanji left the classroom and went outdoors. He looked around but there was no sign of his sensei. He wanted to find out about other people who came from heaven so badly that he even forgot about threatening to kill another boy with a giant mohawk. 

Zanji started running home to get something. He thought he will have to use everything including fighting his sensei to get some information. ‘Fuck!’ A sound came from his mouth when he suddenly stopped in the middle of a street. A piece of glass in his pocket got through his pants and got into the boy’s leg. Zanji pulled it off and dropped on the ground. Everyone was starring at him surprised. Some women put their hands over their children’s ears so they couldn’t hear what Zanji was speaking. 

But the boy didn’t care what happened around him and just continued running to his house. Soon he was as his house. The boy picked his scythe and put it on his back. It was rather heavy and was the same size as the boy himself. But then he didn’t know where to go. He had to solve the riddle. “One, two, three, and four but there have been many more. Six and seven were sent from heaven. Through times of despair, they guided us fair” “Where is she?” The boy asked rhetorical. “One, two, three, and four but there have been many more. It means in the place where she is, are a lot of dead people. Through the times of despair, they guided us fair. It means those people once were famous shinobi and defended Konoha during the war. But who the hell was sent from heaven?” The boy was furious as he couldn’t solve the riddle. He took his scythe and swung it so hard that it smashed to the wall and his wounds on the palm opened and started bleeding. “Haha! I get it! It is either Memorial Stone ir Hokage monument!” The boy shouted as he solved the riddle. 

He put back his scythe on his back and started heading for Memorial Stone first with bloody palms. He ran through the training grounds which were nearby Memorial Stone. He saw some people training. Soon he was in front of the Memorial stone and saw…


----------



## Cjones (Nov 28, 2010)

*Minori/Albel - Konoha*

_"Leading a squad again. I hope this goes better than last time..."_ Minori thought to herself as the squads began pour out of the classroom.

'Minori - san! The greatest of all! And you're going to be my sensei!!'

The older kunochi looked down at the young boy before her. Stoned face as ever as she met his gaze. He seemed overly excited about this, though it was an upgrade from the last squad she had.

"Look's like you have a young admirer Minori. Make sure you go easy on him ya? Don't want to it to end up like last time." Albel teased as he walked off to leave her with her own team.

"Orinoko, Yamata, and Yasashige!" Albel yelled as he stood in the middle of the classroom. "Front and center you tards! Line up side by side and hurry up!" He barked. This would be his second year leading a squad...and he was already tired of doing it. The little brats had nothing to offer him so what was the point?

As Albel began to go on his tirade Minori with a simple hand gesture motioned for the rest of her team to come over to her. The first thing she would have them do was introduce themselves. She knew there names, but their wasn't a face with the names.

"The greatest of all? I'm glad you so excited about this." Minori spoke in  a dead tone to Shizaya.

"Keep that kind of atittude...it'll help make this sullen adventure your about to embark on much easier."


----------



## Hibachi40 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Aoi*

a couple of minutes after asking for his teammates to come to the front of the room a girl with a headband covering her eye approached Aoi.

"I'm Isane Orinoko, you must be Aoi. Pleased to meet you"

She didnt look like much of a ninja although the headband covering her eye did look cool Aoi always wondered what the reason for the headband was but nev had reason or oppurtunity to ask. Aoi looked his new teamate up and down for a couple minutes before finallly accepting her hand in greeting.

The names Aoi nice to meet you...

At that moment the doors to the classroom burst open and standing there were two older ninja.

"Sorry we're late everyone. We're Minori and Albel Fujibayashi."

The name Albel stuck in Aoi's mind but he couldnt figure out why, then finally "bing" lightbulb went off. 

"Albel? wait a minute"

Aoi spun around and read the list of teams again...

"Orinoko, Yamata, and Yasashige!", Front and center you tards! Line up side by side and hurry up!" 

Aoi's eyes began to widen with excitement...

SENSEIIIIIIIIIIIII IM HERE AOI YAMATA AND I'VE ASSEMBLED ALL OF TEAM 7 FOR YOU!!!! err except one saanchudoku yasashige has decided to not report to the front of the room...


----------



## Chaos (Nov 29, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru*

Ukeireru paid no attention at all to the little shit that sat down beside him. The kid was clearly annoyed at his attitude (and probably the smoking cigarette) but Ukeireru had long ago stopped caring about what his classmates thought. He eyed the big group of people still crammed around the team list with amusement. Pathetic fools, one and all. Like seeing it any later would give you a worse team. Besides, he could easily figure out in what team he would be without going to that list. Two kids in the room were staring at him distastefully. He had that kind of reputation. The two kids who were staring now were without any doubt his teammates. An Inuzuka and some other kid. Ukeireru sighed. Not like it could have been better, but still. Fucking idiots.

Suddenly, it became silent. The Hokage, his idiot grin displayed brightly on his face, came walking in. Ukeireru gnashed his teeth. He already longed for the day when that asshole's head sat on a pike outside the village, or somewhere in a dumpster, for all he cared. Ukeireru wanted him dead. The Hokage was an idiot who could compare to the likes of Kagami, only the Hokage was an hypocrit bastard who thought himself a good man too. If the guy hadn't been so goddamn strong just because of his fucking parents Ukeireru would long since have tried to cut the fool's throat. Ukeireru didn't even listen to the guy's speech after the first few sentences. It was quite clear. "Go out and die for me." He'd heard it all before. The Hokage stood up and left as quickly as he had come. Ukeireru laughed. There had been no applause of any kind.

And then the two other kids on his team focused their attention on someone in the doorway. Ukeireru followed their looks. Probably their sensei had arrived. In the doorway stood the jonin Ukeireru despised most of all jonin he had known, except for the Hokage. Heather. Ukeireru almost choked on his cigarette when the woman looked him in the eyes. To be teamed up with little kids was one thing, but to be lead around town doing stupid work for the town's no. 1 skank was quite different. Ukeireru sighed. His lot in life again. Heather called out for her genin to follow them, not even bothering to use any names. Ukeireru got up, kicking the chair over in frustration (and then the table too, just because he could) and walked out of the door, following a whore towards destiny.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 29, 2010)

*Kagami*

She bounded out the classroom and into the sunny day. "Ah! I was couped up in there for too long. Onto the training grounds! Lazlo! Jackle! Follow me! For I am the leader of this group due to my good looks and superior shinobi...ism." She then wondered which way to go and then scratched her head, "OK maybe not. I forgot which way the training grounds are and Jihl-san ran off." she said

*Akuba. *

She looked at Yukai's back. Was she going to trust this dimwit with her body, as weak as it was? "No. I shall walk. I don't believe there is a hurry." she looked at Kayo. 

"You too have a big mouth don't you? It'd be nice if you could keep it shut." she said, her face a blank expression and then glided past the both of them. She would really have to be in a team with these two? Perhaps she could convince Harima-sensei otherwise. She approached him.

"Harima-sensei. I wish to transsfer teams. This is not good for me." she said

"Haaah?! Are you questioning my genius?" he pointed to the paper. "I deliberately put you with the two noisiest people so that you would come out of your shell. You need to communicate more."

"Why? We go out and we complete missions. I will speak when I have something relevant to say." Akuba said

"Don't you want friends? You need that bond, only then will you become a truely awesome shinobi, like me!" he said

"You don't seem that awesome. People just get in the way, we are nothing but tools sensei. It is foolish to think otherwise." she said, bowed and walked away.

"Ugh, good luck with that one Kiya-san. Supremely talented but I think she's had a rough start in life." but she had already gone, he looked sadly at Akuba's back, "Wonder who your real parents are..."

Akuba walked out into the open. "The big oak tree by the edge. And a race. I see." she said.

She turned to see Kayo and Yukai. "Since we are to be team mates, perhaps we should try to get along." she said flatly and extended her hand out for a handshake.

"I don't have a name, I was never given one. People have called me Akuba since I was small, you may do so if you wish. I do not take offense to it."


----------



## Laix (Nov 29, 2010)

*Jihl*

Jihl's heart beat against her chest. She stopped for a moment to see if her team was following. 'Ugh. Silly children...' She cursed, before making a few hand seals. 'Summoning Jutsu!' A puff of orange smoke appeared from the seal and surrounded the area. A few onlookers watched in amazement as 3 cats the size of lions appeared.
'Hey! Wassup?' The first cat smirked.
'Hey guys, I need some help. Please go pick up 3 kids standing outside the Academy, and deliver them to the Training Grounds for me. I'll meet you there.'
'Yes Ma'am!' The cats nodded and then raced towards the Academy at rapid speed. 
'Right, now for me to try get there. I really need to get some acupuncture for my back.' She grumbled before continuing to run towards the training fields.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 30, 2010)

*With Isane...*
Isane rolled her eyes at Aoi's enthusiasm. _What a suck up_, she thought to herself. Nonetheless she presented herself before her sensei and bowed respectfully. This guy looked like he'd be a hardass, barking orders and insulting them even when they did nothing wrong. Isane didn't mind that either however. None of his insults could possibly come close to the relentless bullying she had received from some of the Hyuuga. 

"Ready to roll Sensei," she told him with a rueful smirk. 

She'd show this guy that she was made of, show them all. The naysayers, and the doubters, even the one's who supported her but still doubted her in their hearts. All of them would have no choice but to admit that she was indeed worthy. Worthy of bearing her mother's eye, and beating any Hyuuga at their own game. 

*With Kai...*
Kai was damned if he knew what the hell his sensei's riddle meant. He hated riddles, and anything in general that forced a person to use more then 2% of their brain power. Thankfully however he was able to leave the classroom before any other surprise visitors popped in, like maybe a zombified First Hokage who wanted to eat their brains, or the Sage of the Six Paths telling them all to not to do drugs. 

"This sucks," Kai muttered aloud as he left the academy grounds, his mantra for pretty much all things on life. He eventually wound his way back to the family farm. His father was out in the field milking old Bessy, the first cow that his father had ever bought. These days though most of the milking was done by automated systems. Part of the new wonders of the Hokage's burgeoning industrial revolution. His pops had a giant barn where the cows were simply herded into stalls. From then on some hoses and suction cups took care of the rest. 

Kai stopped and looked at his father. The man was stooped low over a stool, masterfully drawing milk from the udders into a tin bucket with machine gun like speed. Kai shrugged. Why not, he thought to himself. "Hey pops you good at riddles?" Kai asked. 

Rago Midomaru paused and tilted his head towards Kai. "Does it involve cows? Or women with ample bosoms?"

"No."

"Fuck it. Let me hear it then." 

"One, two, three, and four but there have been many more. Six and seven were sent from heaven. Through times of despair, they guided us fair.? 

Rago scratched his grizzled chin and thought it over, a serious look coming upon his face. "Well that's interesting...could be..." Kai's eyes widened with anticipation. Maybe he had really underestimated his old man after all. "Yeah, I ain't got no idea boy," Rago finished and quickly returned to milking old Bessy. Kai sighed and made his way to the house to take a quick power nap (his all time second favorite hobby). While he slept, he had a strange dream. He had finally scored a date with that hot girl in class who always ignored him. They visited the Hokage Mountain together. The moon was full and the evening air was sweet. All he wanted to do was make out, but all she wanted to do was point out the faces of each Hokage. 

_"Each one of them has guided us through times of glory and times of despair,"_ she told him in a prim and proper voice. 

Kai awoke suddenly, a long dribble of drool clinging to the right corner of his mouth. The girl's words still echoed freshly in his mind. He smiled. "Thank you hot girl who never talks to me, and who won't make out with me even in my dreams" he declared and quickly rushed out the door. 

_Fifteen minutes later..._
Kai leaned against the railing, high atop the Hokage Mountain where visitors often came to snatch photos or simply take in the breathtaking view. There was no hot chick in sight, and so far no sensei either. Kai was sure this was the answer. 

"This sucks..." he muttered.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 30, 2010)

*Kagami*

She was now wandering around thhe shopping area. "Ooh look at that one!" she said to no-one in particular. The merchant stood behind her stall offering Kagami a plethora of ornaments and accesories. 

"And you're sure this will make me a better ninja eh?" Kagami said twiddling her hair through her fingers.

"Oh yes! most definitely. Luck plays a huge part in becoming a shinobi." the elderly woman said. Kagami help up the keychain and inspected it, her eyes squinting as if trying to see inside of it. It was an orange frog, with a white beard. It had a look of serenity about it as it sat cross-legged on a rock. It was widely known that this was one of the 7 symbols for luck. Kagami wondered about getting the other4, as she had 2 already.

"Ok I'll buy it!" she said as she parted with her money and attached the ring to her inside pocket. "Awesome! With this I'll be invinci..."

She was cut off by an wet sensation on the back of her neck.

"Shopping? When you should be training?" a large cat said sternly. Unfortunately, Kagami and animals just didn't go hand in hand. She spun and screamed at it. It in turn screamed back, more in shock than fright. Kagami ran, pushing past the various shoppers

"Sorry! Sorry! Ooops!" Kagami said stumbling through the crowd. "Whay are there so many people shopping??! Don't you have jobs?" she shouted.

The cat was now in pursuit. It looked fearsome and people stepped back, clearing a path for it to chase after the white haired teenager. 

"Stop!" it shouted 

"No fucking way!" Kagami shouted as she continued to run. She grabbed a ball of wool and threw it at the cat. 

"That's like tarring all cats with the same brush! It won't work!" he said, Kagami looked around to see the cat put it into it's napsack

"Hey! Don't keep it! Play with it now so I can make my escape you bastard cat! Stop chasing me!" Kagami jumped and hopped onto the top of the stalls, leaped up, grabbed a branch of a tree.

"Hah! You better not chase me up here or else you won't be able to get down! I know your kind!" Kagami said triumphantly. The cat was not amused

"I'm a talking, shinobi cat. I'm not some domesticated animal." It took out it's claws and swiped at the branch which Kagami stood on. The branch was diced into several pieces, Kagami yelled as she fell only to be caught by the cat's teeth.

"Put me downPut me downPut me downPut me downPut me down!" she screamed

"Settle down, I'm taking you to Jihl-sensei. By the First, you are a handful!" the cat carried  Kagami to the training grounds and was dutifully dropped off. She saw Jihl-sensei there.

"Am I first? Hah! my awesome plan was awesome!!" she said laughing to the sky.


----------



## Laix (Nov 30, 2010)

*Shion*

Shion's sprint soon turned into a walk as she admired the various shop windows. She soon saw a beautfiul white summer dress that just couldn't be denied. 
'I have to have that! Lets see how much I have...' Shion whipped out her cow purse and saw she had 3,890 Ryo exactly. 
'That should be enough.' She walked into the shop and let the shopkeeper know what dress she wanted. The woman smiled, before punching in the correct numbers on her till.
'That comes to 3,900 Ryo.' She beamed. Shion's face dropped. She was just 10 ryo off! 
'Lady... I only need 10 Ryo! Please let me off! I - I'll... I'll give you a freebie from Yamanaka Flowers!'
The woman turned her nose up to Shion, and demanded the money. Shion gave the shopkeeper a dirty look and then scrubbed her shoes against the glossy wood floor, befoer stomping out.
'Wait... I'm supposed to... oh poo.' She realised then she was supposed to be at the Training Fields right now. Shion quickly sprinted for the fields.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 30, 2010)

*Yasa...*

“Speak for yourself brat.”  Yasa sauntered up to the pair that rushed to be in front of their sensei.  The one immediately dismissing her in front of him.  The purple haired girl's eyes narrowed as she glanced at them.  'They are going to pay for that one.' she thought before turning back to the man before her.  Yasa had heard of this particular ninja before, his name rushed through her mind trying to remember exactly what it was that she had heard but for some reason couldn't place it.  She would try and remember later, so for the moment she just stood and returned his gaze.

*Shibai...*

“Yes mistress.”  Shibai curtsied deeply in front of Heather as she gave her orders.  At first Shibai was confused though.  'Why would she act like that?' she thought when Heather did nothing to hide the disdain she felt for these students.  'At least she is a genjutsuist.  That will help me along!' she thought excitedly.  

Shibai wasn't worried about learning the shinobi arts because she was going to be a great ninja, more to learn how to fool the audience when she became a famous actress.  The movies were great but she wanted live theater so she could weave a spell around them with her genjutsu, make them feel part of the show.  

Shaking her head, Shibai brought herself out of her revelry.  Grabbing her staff she rushed out of the classroom and headed for the meeting spot.  She wanted to make a good impression on her sensei.  

*Ichishin...*

From atop the head of the Saritobi, the great third hokage, Ichi watched his students approach one by one.  The last showed up a bit later than the other two but that wasn't so bad.  “At least they got here.  Right old man?” he asked with a grin, patting the rock that he sat on.  “This is a good start.”  Getting to his feet, he stretched feeling a joint or two pop as he did so.  'Maybe I am getting a bit too old for this.'  he chuckled to himself before making a handsign.  

It was only a moment later that he appeared in front of his team.  “I'm glad to see that Harima-san did teach decent students.”  Ichishin grinned at the three.  For a moment he looked them over, trying to see more than their files had said.  “My name is Ichishin.  I will be your sensei until the time that you move from genin to chuunin.”  Crossing his arms he looked at them.  “I have high hopes for you three but I won't to know what you have for yourselves.  So tell me about yourselves.  Start with your names then tell me the types of things you like to do, how you like to train, and what your goals are in the shinobi world.”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 30, 2010)

Kuno said:


> It was only a moment later that he appeared in front of his team.  ?I'm glad to see that Harima-san did teach decent students.?  Ichishin grinned at the three.  For a moment he looked them over, trying to see more than their files had said.  ?My name is Ichishin.  I will be your sensei until the time that you move from genin to chuunin.?  Crossing his arms he looked at them.  ?I have high hopes for you three but I won't to know what you have for yourselves.  So tell me about yourselves.  Start with your names then tell me the types of things you like to do, how you like to train, and what your goals are in the shinobi world.?



Kai yawned and shrugged with an absent stare. What was there to say about himself really. Son of a dairy farmer. Youngest of six siblings. His father really took to heart the whole be fruitful and multiply thing. That and he probably realized the value of free child labor.  
_
What else?_ he thought to himself. 

Became a ninja to avoid real work and to impress the local village girls. Kai had no long term aspirations beyond just making it to Chuunin. That and getting some cushy post that didn't involve too much work. As for training, well he didn't just do training. 

"Name's  Kai Midomaru. I like to take naps and read comic books. I prefer to visualize training while I'm napping. That way when I wake up I don't *actually* have to do it. It's very experimental but I'm making progress. My goals..." Kai thought about it for a few seconds. He really wanted to make a good first impression.  

"I'd like to end up on this mountain one day...but not actually on it...you know cause that would mean I'd be dead. I mean like cleaning bird poop from between the cleavage of the Fifth Hokage or something."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 30, 2010)

Dante.

He watched as both Shion and his daughter got distracted by the sale. "Man, forget all the genjutsus of death and fear, you need one that says 50% off everything. That'll have them running around like idiots."

"Well they probably won't be a while yet. Enough time for me to have a wander around and...."

Suddenly the air became chilly and the sun was hidden by a series of thick dark clouds. "Huh. That's weird. Forecast said it was gonna be hot." He shrugged his shoulders and had a look at a few stalls


----------



## Youkai (Nov 30, 2010)

Jackle Turned around to see a rather large cat. His eyes opened wide, as he stared at the huge pet. _Oh my...what do you mean jihi's sense?oh sent, these are Jihi-sensei's?_ The bugs from withing Jackle started to buzz over him. Jackle didn't realy know if this cat was friend or foe.

"I am here to bring you to Jihi-sama. In the training grounds." Jackle's bugs calmed and ran back into his body. Jackle followed the huge cat to the training ground and saw Kagami-chan and Jihi-sensei there._Non hositle giant cats, just like bugs._ Jackel felt the small creatures inside of him start to do some of their activities. Jackle's body was a nest for these things, he was after all, a Aburame.

"Hey, Jihi-sensei, hello Kagami-chan, is it training time?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 30, 2010)

*Daisuke*

The blonde guy was looking around, searching for a way to pass through all those people and reach the training ground No.2, the girls were really something weird, a 50% off and all they start to fight as if there weren´t a next day only to get something unnecessary"Damn, I will have to take a short cut using the roof tops"he said and jumped, but saw at the sky looking how the sun was hidden by a series of thick dark clouds. "What? don´t tell me that today was going to rain!"he said increasing his speed as he jumps from roof top to roof top.

Arriving some minutes later, though the Aburame girl was already there.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 30, 2010)

*Kayo/Kioshi*

"Thanks for highjacking the spotlight light you blonde haired-" Kayo began to insult before Kioshi put his index finger up to her lips and silencing her. There was a small brief moment between the two before he dropped his finger from his friends mouth.

"...Now you should have known it wouldn't work. That girl is far to...out there, for something like that to get to her." The young Yamanaka began to explain. The dead-panned look that fell across Kayo's face pretty much told the story on how she felt about her best friends opinion on the matter.

"Getting to her was only part of it. I was mostly sending a message out to the others." Kayo said as she turned her gaze away from Kioshi and began to stare out the window. The sun seemed to make everything outside glow as Konoha basked in it's light. All this could be seen just from outside a window. It looked so serene...infact with the talk of Uchiha and Hyuga's combined with this serene feeling...

The memories of that day filled Kayo's mind. She tired to hide it behind a smile, but her body began to tense up and she instinctively began to bite on her lip.

She could hide it from others, but not from Kioshi whom she'd known all her life. Naturally as a friend he sought to comfort her as he reached out to place his hand on her shoulder.

"Really Kayo, it's been how many years? Someone as young as we shouldn't hold grudges like that. Don't you think?" He asked in a soothing voice. Though the response he got back was what he expected.

A big smile on her face as she puffed out her chest. "What you talking about? A young lady like me has no worries whatsoever!" She beamed.

"Well if you have no worries...you'll have one now. Your team just left you a few minutes ago..." He said as he pointed to Akuba who just began to walk out the class room. _"Shit!"_ She thought as she jumped toward the door and began to jog out.

Kioshi watched as she left his sight. Besides reminding her reminded him of the riddle his sensei had given his team before he left.



> _?One, two, three, and four but there have been many more. Six and seven were sent from heaven. Through times of despair, they guided us fair. Now figure out the riddle and meet me there."_



"One, two, three, and four, but there have been many more." Kioshi repeated the words to himself, scratching his chin as he began to walk out the class room. "Six and seven were sent from heaven. Through times of despair, they guided us fair..." Slowly in his mind he began to break down the sentences and looked at each word bit by bit.

_"One, two three, and four. Six and seven...Well it's pretty obvious that the numbers themselves mean how many. Then combine that with guided us far...and you get...!"_ He could only grin as he figured out the riddle. With just his mind alone he was able to piece words from the sentences together and figure out what they meant.

"I told my parent's wanting to be like Naoto wasn't a bad thing." He thought proudly to himself as she headed off toward his destination. "The numbers and many more, guided us fair through times of despair. Those who have guided us through despair and come in various numbers point to one thing, or rather, one title." 

A brisk ten minute walk and he finally made it.

The Hokage Monument. Though as he neared he noticed he was actually the last one there. _"I guess I spent to much time with Kayo..."_ He laughed inwardily as he appeared before everyone else.

"Sorry I'm late sensei and everybody. I had a child to deal with, hehehe."


----------



## Real Talk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Ken Inuzuka*

Ken looked up as he heard Heather's orders and watched as he saw two teammates leave the classroom both in their own weird distinct way,well at least in Ken's eyes. Looking down to Maximus who looked up to him, they gave each other this look of displeasure because of their current situation. However with a reluctant sigh, Ken and Maximus followed after the team.

_Great..a whore,a wannabe bad ass, and a girl who doesn't seem all there_, Ken thought to himself as they continued behind the two but from a far enough distance where he wouldn't be considered "with" them.


----------



## dark0 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Hyuuga, BLUE*

Blue made his way to his feet and walked over to the empty crowd that once littered the space in front of the team assignment papers. He could have used his byakugan to sift the crowd and get his information, but more pressing chocolaty matters were at hand. He reads the team listing and quickly points out minori as she was talking to a kid with blonde hair. He briskly made his way over and announced his name with a quick and effective, Hi, I'm the hyuuga that is supposed to be on your team. Half questioning to make sure she was actually the minori he had called her.


----------



## River Song (Dec 1, 2010)

Yata (Yatamaru)

Yata sighed just his luck it was raining he had just reached the shopping center, apparently it was a race to the training grounds. 'He would of been there first, of course, but his accademy _sensei_ had decided to keep him back for a heart to heart talk' he thaught bitterly it was all a bunch of crap about teamwork. So this was the test get through a hoard of people with out getting distracted. Of course he could of taken the rooftops but this was easier. He took out an explosive tag from his pouch and threw it in a direction where nobody was standing the resulting explosion drew every one's attention as they rushed over there Yata dashed down the now empty streets.

When he arrived at the training ground there was a boy who looked as if he had ran all the way here wich he remembered having a fight with in the academy I think his name was Daisuke, Bagunotoko an abrume girl she was okay and last there was Shion she was a Yamanaka he liked shion they had simerlar personalities . To his knoledge our sensei, who wasn't there, was a Hyuuga so hopefully he wouldn't be one of those teamwork and motivational types.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 1, 2010)

*Zanji*

?Damn? Zanji said as he realized that he hadn?t found his sensei yet. ?It doesn?t make any sense? How can there be more than 15hokages who as the sensei said lad us through the times of despair if there was only 10hokages at most.? The boy was wondering while walking towards the Hokage monument. He was sure that his second choice was correct. 

Unlike before, now the boy was taking his time and wasn?t planning on running anymore. He had lost a motivation and was feeling horrible. He felt like being tricked or something. It was the first time when the boy was feeling like that. And on top of that his hands were killing him. Moments ago Zanji was so pumped up that he had opened his wounds on the palms and it needed to be sued again. 

So the boy had no other choice but to go back to the academy. There wasn?t any single his aged kid, only little ones were running around the corridors and making irritating noises. Zanji visited nurse which sued the wounds on his palms for the second time that day and headed for the Hokage monument slowly. 

Soon he was steps away from the top of Hokage monument. He climbed several steps more and reached the top. The sun blinded him for a second and he saw a stunning view of Konoha. The whole Konoha could be seen from that place. But the boy didn?t come there to enjoy the view. Zanji looked around and saw a couple of people standing to the 9 o?clock. The boy started going there and smiled pretty wide. ?I knew I find them here.? He thought. But he was feeling a little disappointed. He wasn?t the first one who had reached the top. In other words Zanji had just shown that he was weaker than a boy with a silly haircut, although he wasn?t the last one who had solved the riddle. Soon a blond kid had shown up. 

Without wasting any second his sensei whose name was Ichishin introduced and gave the chance of talking about themselves to three boys from Team 8. 

?Ahhh...? Zanji had opened his mouth and was about to introduce, but the boy who had reached this mountain before Zanji interrupted him and introduced first. Zanji wanted to be the first in everything, so he was already looking at the kid by the name of Kai with a curve glance. Eventually Kai had finished his introduction and Zanji was ready to introduce himself.

?People call my Messiah, Savior or simply Zanji. You can chose either you want.? The boy started not turning his eyes from his team members? faces for a single second. Zanji wanted to see their impressions. ?I was sent to this planet to lead its people to the holy land. I was created to pay for all your sins. I was brought up to destroy the threat that terrorizes this world.? The boy raised his hands to the air and formed the sign of horns. ?So don?t be afraid my brothers and sisters. You don?t have to be scared when you leave your village territory. I will defend you from any threat that lay in this dangerous world, because I?m the only one who can possibly save you!? Zanji finished while feeling satisfaction.

*Ikaku*

Ikaku raised up from his desk and started following his sensei after he had shown him a hand sign. The boy was wondering what his team members were like.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 2, 2010)

*Minori*

As the other two members of this team she was to lead made their way over toward her Minori stood still and observed them. She looked them over catching their mannerisms, the way they walked, how they spoke, their posture and other things. It was a habit she had picked up over the years she's been doing this. Trying to figure out what kind of person/people she would be dealing with before they even introduced themselves.

"Now that your all here it's time for the basics." Minori said as she turned on her heel and walked out the door. Again she ordered them to follow her with a simple hand motion. "There's a mission already set up for you at the Konoha zoo." Minori spoke as they exited the academy and began down the busy streets. Normally they would just jumped on the rooftops to get toward their destination faster, but there was no rush as the zoo was nearby and she wanted them to introduce themselves.

"I'll explain more about the mission when we get there, but for now I want you all to introduce yourselves to me and tell me a goal you wish to achieve." It was the same thing every single year and frankly it was rather stale, but it was also the easiest way to learn things about the students she'd be leading.

Team 3's adventure was about to start.

*Albel*

He simply looked at the kids before him with darted eyes. The cruelity could be seen in his cold eyes as he gave the genin a  a look of haughty disdain. Slowly his eyes narrowed as he surveyed them. He would let his superiority be known to these three kids. Their relationship would be nothing more than student and teacher, nothing more nothing less.

Soon his gaze shot from surveying all three of them as a whole to looking directly at them one at a time. He met each of their gazes and locked eyes with them for a couple of seconds before finally looking at Aoi.

"The girl is right. Kissing ass will get you nowhere." Albel finally spoke after staying silent for so long.

"I'll get this out of the way now. I'm the teacher _you_ three are the students. You will follow what ever order I give you to the T. We aren't friends and I don't intend to baby you. You are shinobi now and shall act as such. What ever you think is right or wrong, black or white, is utterly pointless now." He spoke uncaring and cold. 

"Now, you will tell me your names  and tell me what you hope to learn by becoming a shinobi starting with you." He said pointing to Yasashige. "Whoever goes to is who ever speaks up fist. After introductions   I have a problem for you all to solve." Were the last of his words as he went silent yet again so they could speak.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 2, 2010)

*Inuzuka Lazlo*

"Race the cat Storm!" Lazlo whooped in delight as Storm shot past the great cat that was trying to stop them. The cat looked at her with a maniacal expression and it almost looked as if it tried to scream something before taking up the chase again, but if the cat had even made any sound, it was lost to the winds because of the great speed they were now moving on. The cat went even faster. Storm accelerated even more. The cat went faster again. "Quick kitty there" Lazlo said, and smiled as Storm kicked into a new gear and again the cat disappeared somewhere in the distance.

A flash of something shot past the racing couple. When Lazlo diverted her eyes forward again, the cat was standing right in front of them, looking very angry and quite intimidating. Quite intimidating because it was holding a fucking sword. "Move past me one more time and I'll slice you both up!" The cat screamed. Lazlo almost fell off Storm in the realization that this cat was not only a weapon master, but could speak human language and shunshin as well. She ground her heels into Storm's side, bidding him to stop. The cat looked pleased. "You're coming with me to Jihl-sensei" A bright smile lit on Lazlo's face. "You know where she is? Yay! We were searching!" If a cat could facepalm, the cat right before them would have done it now, Lazlo thought. The cat slammed a paw into its face. Lazlo sighed. This cat could do anything.

"Just follow the wagging tail. I noticed you like speed." The cat spoke and flashed away onto a rooftop. "Here we go Storm!" Lazlo cheered. Storm immediately took up the chase. The cat would disappear sometimes, then appear at a different place, one big racing puzzle. Lazlo enjoyed it thoroughly and was almost disappointed when the training fields came in sight and the cat shunshin'd the last distance to where their sensei was waiting. Storm took the leap from a 5 meter building. Lazlo screamed, again. Storm landed safely, again, though Lazlo rolled off his back and into the small gathering already there. Kagami's head was immediately above hers, a bright smile on her face. "Hey Kagami" Lazlo laughed, and then accepted her hand to stand up.

She snapped a short bow at her new sensei. "Hello Jihl-sensei. I am Inuzuka Lazlo." She then turned towards Jackle and extended her hand. "Hey Jackle" She hadn't had too much to do with the quieter Aburame, but she still regarded him as something alike a friend. That happened quickly with Lazlo. "So, what are we going to do today?"


----------



## Laix (Dec 2, 2010)

*Jihl*

*'Ahh everyone is here. Thanks guys. I might need you later, but you can go now.'* The 3 cats nodded, before dissapearing in a puff of orange smoke. After the smoke cleared, Jihl appeared, holding up 3 bells.
*'Well. We have a mission. However, I want to test your skills first. Here I have 3 bells.'* She jingled them around a bit, to make them known. *'Your job is simply to get as many bells as you can. You can choose to have them all for yourself, or share them out. But, one of the bells is an illusion. If you have the illusive one, or don't have one at all, you'll see hell.'* She gave them a cold gaze, before turning into a bright smile. 
*'Just kidding. But seriously, try and get one.'* She took a few steps back so she was on the water, as chakra rushed through her feet. 

*'Come on. Give me your best shots.'*


----------



## Vergil (Dec 2, 2010)

Team 5 

Kagami.

She remained seated as she looked up at Youkai "Looks like we're waiting on slow coach Lazlo."

As if she had heard Kagami talk about her she appeared with a smile on her face and offered a hand to help her up. Kagami took it and stood up with a massive grin.

"Look what I snagged!" she whispered mischeviously and held up a small bottle of sake, hiding it from view from Jihl sensei. "Hey guys, lets say after we get through with this we have a party!"

((@Laix - I'll wait until Sumon's character get there before responding to Jihl, cool?))

*Team 7*

*Nara Hiroshi*

The alarm screamed out as if it were being stabbed repeatedly, begging for Hiroshi to relieve it from it's torture. He was feeling especially cruel today, it could go 'Beep beep' all it wanted but it wasn't going to get his attention. Not today. 

Beep beep

Beep beep

Beep beep

"Oh fine!" he shouted and reached over to shut it off. His eyes were open but they were fast shutting again. He idly wondered what the weather was like today and turned his head to face the window. He saw a big figure sitting in it. His heart raced at the thought that it was an intruder. He scrambled out of bed and jumped around the otherside of it, grabbing a kunai. 

It was his dad and he was none too pleased.

"What day is it today?" he asked sternly

"Sunday?" Hiroshi replied and then realised he was wrong. "Oh shit it's Monday!" and he was late.

"Yes! Go! You don't have time to shower, just change and get out! I called Harima, he said that you were on Team 7, Albel is your sensei!" he yelled. Hiroshi almost pooped himself. Of all the times to get your days wrong!

Hiroshi, with a speed he didn't know he had threw on his new shinobi outfit, sprayed a bit of deodrant on himself, washed his face and ran out the door towards the Academy. 

He saw the three lined up infront of Albel, it looked as if they had just started and caught the end of Albels instructions to introduce themselves.

"Ah....hah...hah...." he panted having sped through most of the village in record time. He felt foolish for being late and he still had his bed hair, not to mention his trouser zipper was undone. Thankfully he was wearing his grey CKs today.

"Sorry I'm late I..." he had to think of a good excuse on the spot, "I thought it was Sunday." he said telling the truth as his brain was really not up to the task of coming up with an elaborate lie.

"But....I'll go first with the introductions!" he said, "Uh, my name is Nara Hiroshi. I hope to be a shinobi because, well...."

Why was he a shinobi? He just kinda fell into it, he had passed the exams and was here. His parents had allways said that it would make them so happy if he became a Jounin. Was that why he was here? Because of his parents?

"I would like to be as great as the Hokages in the past" he lied. He didn't know what he wanted to do in life. Eiji, his best friend, ws a trainee baker. A few of his other friends were going into business management and Accounting. He liked to write and would spend most of his free time doing some form of it. But writing doesn't pay the bills.

"Yeah. Just like the fourth..." he said trailing off.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 2, 2010)

*Kiya/Team 1...*

“I love this tree...”  Kiya said approaching the big oak on the edge of the forest.  The woman had always felt at home in the woods, the creatures like a second family.  Walking forward she smiled softly and ran a hand over the heart that contained her and Dante's initials.  “We were so young...”  She chuckled softly while listening for the footsteps that meant her team was approaching.  

*Heather/Team 6...*

'What kind of shit can I make them do that would get them out of my hair the fastest...' Heather mused as she walked toward the big gates.  She ignored the yells of 'Hello!' and 'Come join us!' at the moment she was more concerned with the kids following her.  Heather knew the reputation she had around the village and she didn't care what others thought.  Slowly she was reaching her goal, using what she was given, and making a killing at it.  The last thing she was concerned about was what her students thought.

*Ichishin/Team 8...*

The stance Ichishin took was one that was relaxed, uncaring, and unworried at what the world my throw his direction.  Though seeming that way, his reaction time was always one of the best in the village, nothing really surprised him, so he knew when his last student came running them.  Raising an eyebrow he nodded but listened to his students speak.  

Listening to Kai, Ichishin just stared at the boy for a moment.  Then he threw back his head and roared his deep baritone laughter toward the sky.  “Honest!  I like that!”  He laughed patting the boy on the shoulder.  “You'll do.  Keep at the honesty.”  he chuckled again and wiped a tear of amusement from his eye then winked at him.  “Don't worry.  It is as fun as you expect!”  he thought about his 'punishment' from his genin days.

Shaking his head to clear the memory he smiled down at the next boy as he spoke.  The words that he said surprised Ichi, something he hadn't thought possible anymore.  His mind raced trying to place if he had ever heard anyone mention this messiah.  Fortunately or unfortunately he could only remember what Harima had said to him a couple days ago.  “Well...”  He didn't know if he should laugh, cry, or throw a tantrum but in the end he went with what came natural.  “If you keep your nose clean and do your job you might reach those heights.” 

Then he turned back to his last student and eyed him up and down.  “I'm a relaxed sensei.  I don't expect much from my students.  If you respect me I will respect you as a fellow shinobi.  But, remember when I give an order I expect it to be listened too.  Other people need to wait.”  his eyes were keen and he had seen that the child had been a fellow genin.  Not much passes that Ichishin doesn't see.  “Now, how about you?  Tell us about yourself, how you train, what are your goals?  And, anything else you think might be pertinent.”  

*Yukai/Team 1...*

“Alright no piggy back!”  Yukai grinned wildly.  “Don't mind her Kayo!  We need to get to our sensei!”  Yukai rushed after Akuba.  She ran up to her squad-mate, grinned then took off.  She came back circled Akuba then repeated the process.  “COME ON!  WE DON'T WANT TO BE LATE!”  Yukai yelled with a grin then rushed off again, her energy was relentless and she kept pushing forward, walking five times as much as the others.
*
Shibai/Team 6...*

'This should be interesting...'  Shibai watched with wide eyes as they walked toward the gate, the men that hoot and hollered after Heather amazed Shibai and she began to daydream about the same thing only for different reasons.  She saw herself walking down the street several years from now, a famous actress loved and adored by many.  Roses flew threw the air, people called to her, begging for her autograph.  Lifting a hand she waved, not realizing she did this in real life.

Shibai's daydream was so complete that she wasn't watching were she was going and ran right into the back of Heather as she stopped at the gate.  “Don't touch me.”  Heather growled after giving off a disgusted sound.

“Yes Mistress!”  Shibai's face reddened at the thought of doing something so stupid as running into her sensei, she was suppose to be a kunoichi after all.

*Yasa/Team 7...*

Nodding, Yasa opened her mouth to respond to their sensei, someone she was actually beginning to like a bit, someone that seemed to be similar to herself.  Then yet another kid spoke in her place.  Yasa's jaw snapped shut with an audible click and she began to grind her teeth in annoyance.  Looking over she saw who it was.  It was that pipsqueak that seemed to stalk her for a while, or at least that is how Yasa felt.  'Great I get stuck with him on this fucking team?' She thought to herself then looked back at their sensei.  'Everyone seems to want to make me look bad.' her temper was really flaring.  

Instead of waiting to see what their sensei said she figured she would just do as she had been told.  “My name is Sanchuudoku Yasashige but everyone calls me Yasa.”  she glared at the Nara daring him to speak up again.  “I want to continue to develop the talents that I believe I am capable of.  I want to be able to do the things I believe I can do, so I can be a highly respected kunoichi.” she wanted to add that she could do it because she knew she was better than all of these other losers, but Yasa also knew when to hold her tongue.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 2, 2010)

> Kagami.
> 
> She remained seated as she looked up at Youkai "Looks like we're waiting on slow coach Lazlo."
> 
> ...



Jackle started to wisper so that hihi-sensei wouldn't hear them. _ Is she nuts?!_
"Are you crazy?if I drank that I'd kill every last one of the bugs inside of me! Besides it is taboo for a ninja to drink sake, let alone genin." He pointed a finger to the bottle and then pointed to Kagami's face.

"Not even if you forced it on me!" He calmed down. He wasn't as crazy like that in front of people._ I need to calm down before my bugs start to swam around me in flames of anger._ He took on a normal face.

"I'd expect are sensei to cach you with that. Don't blame anything on me, I told you I didn't want any."_Ooooo bel training, that sounds..._ A swarm of bugs hopped out of Jackle, they started to go around Jihi-sensei, or atleast attempted to surround her. The swam wasn't thick but a great amount would come out of him.


----------



## dark0 (Dec 3, 2010)

*TEAM 3: WEATHER:* *VERY Cloudy*, also rainy in some people's posts.



cjones8612 said:


> *Minori*
> 
> As the other two members of this team she was to lead made their way over toward her Minori stood still and observed them. She looked them over catching their mannerisms, the way they walked, how they spoke, their posture and other things. It was a habit she had picked up over the years she's been doing this. Trying to figure out what kind of person/people she would be dealing with before they even introduced themselves.
> 
> ...



Blue hastily announced his personality description, life's aspirations, and battle skills to relinquish his excess of boredom. He loved talking about himself, which he thought he was going to do from the beginning, and honestly it wasn't even an above average weight time, but the sensei's stale tone and non-existent enthusiasm only soured his excitement. He quickly looped around to get in front of the group and blurted out. "My name's Blue, I like working hard, eating right, planning ahead, and over-thinking. I want to take over the world and become rich, and also be immortal. I am a hyuuga so I can see through anything and I have the water element. I am very quick but not very strong at all. I carry a ton of items to keep me prepared and I have a little radio box that's really loud."


----------



## River Song (Dec 3, 2010)

Yata/Team 2 

"Where's our sensei?'' Yata asked sitting down on a log " looking at some stalls " Shion said annoyed that she had stopped shopping because she thuaght she would be late but their sensei wasn't even here yet. " How about we spar" Daisuke said eagerly " As much as I'd love to see your limbs spread across this field that would tire us out and waste chakra, when we don't know what or sensei has planned for us next" He cut Daisuke off smirking at his superior logic "plus I think I hear him coming this way"


----------



## Hibachi40 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Aoi Yamata/Team 7*

Aoi glared at Yasa as she introduced herself after she finished he began...

"Hi my names Aoi Yamata ummmm i want to get really strong so i can earn the respect of everyone in the village and make my father proud..."

He paused after mentioning his father, just mentioning him got Aoi thinking about that night again...

He and his father were on their way back home from training in the woods when suddenly his father stopped in his tracks... 

""Aoi why dont you hurry on ahead?"

"Hmm? Why daddy we're almost home come on or did i tire you out with all my moves?" Aoi said jokingly not realizing the seriousness in his fathers voice

Aoi's father had become eerily still trying to concentrate on his surrondings

"Aoi I said go NOW"

His fathers words startled him a bit and got him jump started he started heading away towards his house but was snatched up before reaching the door.

"Thats far enough Aoi my boy"

A man Aoi didnt recognize now had him in a secure chokehold Aoi struggled to get free but it was no use the grasp became tighter and tighter.

"Besides you wouldnt want to leave without saying goodbye to your father right?"

Aoi snapped out of his little flashback...

"I also want to make sure to pay somebody back for taking something important from me...


----------



## Vergil (Dec 3, 2010)

Dante Team 2.

He'd been waiting for the perfect moment. Finally it arrived. He leaped out of the tree he was hiding in, somersaulted in mid air, drew his sword and pointed it to the sky, shouting

"Dante! Has Arrived!"

In his head he heard applause, fanfare and confetti was being thrown around him.

"Style! My wonderful new students. That's what I'll be teaching you. Sure, you can be boring and do the basics, however not with me! Oh No. You have to have style, panache, a flair for the dramatic."

"I know what all the other sensei's will be doing: Tell me your name, likes, dislikes and ambitions. It'll be all very orderly and bleh. We will be doing the same thing BUT with style. So, you are going to think of an entrance and....actually, let me demonstate."

Dante disappeared back into the tree. A few moments later, he again jumped out of the tree, somersaulted in mid air, but this time threw he sword into the ground, landed on the hilt and announced,

"Hyuuga Dante, at your service. Favourite things - big breasts, least favourite thing - smelly diapers, ambition - to be as great a shinobi as the 4th Hokage." He backflipped off the sword and bowed to the 'audience', throwing the sword up, spinning and letting the blade slot in nicely into the sheath on his back. 

"Now you. Go!" he ordered.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 3, 2010)

*Daisuke*

His eyes in form of a star as he was looking with admiration at the Hyuuga?s entrance, it was kinda cool and well just as how Dante said it had style"Woah!...That was cool, i want to try it!!"he said and turned to hide what he was doing with his hands, actually he was tying a couple of explosive tags to a couple of kunais, then  jumped and disappeared.

His team probably waiting for him to make his entrance, from a tree a loud sound was heard, made by Daisuke who actually kicked the tree making a kind of echo, then from between the branches and leaves a shadow came out making a summersault, using many kinda of spinnings, in mid air Daisuke can be seen, throwing the kunais to opposite sides he activates the explosive tags while going down. The blue-eyed guy landed  in a great position in his opinion, with his outstretched left arm to his left side and his fist pointing in the same direction, his right hand doing the typical ninja sign and just kneeling on his left knee. A second after the explosive tags exploded making the explosions to look like a background behind the Yagami, trying it to seem like an "I will make this ninja world to explode" message.

In the instant the explosions ended he showed his eyes which were covered by his hair and smiled"Daisuke Yagami has arrived, I love the fights, the moon and barbecue, I hate the jerks who abuse of the others and the hot weather and my goal is to be the strongest"he said, the stood up properly and made a bow, though it was different from Dante?s bow.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 3, 2010)

*Kayo*

_"She seriously wants or expects me to run over toward a tree?"_ Kayo thought as her small sprint turned into a jog and then a casual stroll toward her destination. Then slowly her mind fell into thought and almost at the same time she lazily watched, who was a good distance in front of her, jump and run around with endless energy. 

_"Wonder if they ever thought about getting her tested?"_ She thought. For some reason the normal enthusiasm she had seemed to be higher than normal after she found out that Kiya, Kagami's mother, was her sensei. It's a well known fact that Kayo didn't like Kagami or any one related to her, but her mother not being a Hyuga didn't put her on Kayo's radar so she generally liked the lady.

Now her father on the other hand...a totally different story.

As her mind wandered on to various things as she made her way toward the giant oak tree to meet up with sensei, Kayo hadn't noticed that she was walking at the same pace and right by Akuba.



Vergil said:


> *Kagami*
> 
> *Akuba. *
> 
> ...



"Hmm?" 

Kayo turned with a blank stare (having been lost in thought) as she looked down at Akuba's extended hand. An ocean size wave of suspicion swept over her as she examined the hand and the person who was extending the hand. _"Akuba? I'm really suppose to believe Akuba wants to make this work?"_ She repeated her in mind over and over. Though it was an odd feeling she had no reason not to shake her hand. Kayo didn't know Akuba all that well and only interacted with her a few times during their classes so why not shake her hand? Not like it was in her nature to not be friendly.

The Akimichi took Akuba's hand into a firm and tight grip as she stared into her blank expressionless face.

"Sounds like a plan to me Akuba. Since we're on the same team we might as well watch each others back even if we may not like each other. Agreed?"

*Kioshi - Team 7*

Kioshi very intently listened to one of his teammates, Zanji, as he introduced himself after telling two rather fantastic nicknames for himself. Messiah? Savior? The thoughts racing through Kioshi's mind all had to deal with this kid's mental state and rather or not he was sane or just a downright delusional conceited child with a god complex.

This opinion Kioshi had of him allowed to to cement it as fact in his eyes as he continued to talk about how he was the one chosen to rid evil of this world and he was going to save them all. As he finished talking Kioshi really couldn't believe the mindset this kid had. The idea that he believed that god would pick him, when there are obviously more deserving people, of being a savoir or _the_ savoir of the world was simply laughable. 

_"Kayo isn't with me. I'll definitely keep my guard up around this could. He could into his mind that something I do will cause me to need 'Saving' and try to 'Rid the earth of me' or some bull like that."_ He thought to himself as he finished his introduction.

Then the blue eyed yamanka felt a stern stare or gaze fall upon him. It was their sensei's. His eyes showed no ill will or anything Kioshi could consider a threat, but more like how a father would stare at their child if he did something wrong.

?I'm a relaxed sensei. I don't expect much from my students. If you respect me I will respect you as a fellow shinobi. But, remember when I give an order I expect it to be listened too. Other people need to wait.?

Kioshi simply bowed his head in respect and said a simple "Sorry sensei" as he waited for him to finish speaking.

?Now, how about you? Tell us about yourself, how you train, what are your goals? And, anything else you think might be pertinent.?

How he trained? Goals? These were things he wasn't use to talking about. Infact he really didn't have any set goals or things he wanted to accomplish. Well, he wanted to take his clan hiden techniques to new heights, but what member of any self-respecting clan wouldn't want to do that? This was harder than he thought.

"Well my name is Yamanka, Kioshi. I have no rathe outstanding goal planned out rather than refining my clan's hiden jutsu by, in the future, mixing them with ones elemental affinty." He began to speak as he scratched the back of his head, slightly nervous. "I read and study a lot so my knowledge of the ninja world/arts is rather high. I also have the distinction, along with fellow genin Akimichi, Kayo as being the youngest genin in the graduate class." He spoke the last sentence with more pride than he wanted to let on.

As he began to say he was finished one final thought, or statement, popped his head. The thought cause he face to turn very serious, dull and his voice to deepen. One could also see a small hint of anger/fury in his eyes as he began to speak.

"As a heads up, do not under any circumstance call me a *girl*. If you seriously enjoy the life you live *take this to heart*." He said with emphasis on his final pharse. Once that little tid-bit of information was done with the kind and soft features that usually plauged his face returned just as quickly as they left.

"That's all for me I guess. Greet to meet you all."


----------



## Sumon (Dec 4, 2010)

Zanji
_
‘Now I should start doing my business.’_ The boy said after listening to his team’s introductions. Zanji sat on the ground, took a piece of paper and a pen out of his pocked and started writing something. After a minute he stood up and pointed his index finger at the sensei. “Oi!” The boy shouted to get his sensei’s attention. “I’m allowing you to be my right hand. You will have to take care of my business when I am unable to and you will have to persuade people to come under my wing.” 

Then the boy pointed his finger at Kai “Since you enjoy cleaning stuff, I am allowing you to be my personal stuff carrier and cleaner. Wherever I travel, you travel with me. Whatever I need to take for my journey, you carry. And when there is even a single dirty clothe of mine, you clean it.”

“And last but not least you.” Zanji said while pointing his finger at Kioshi. “I didn’t understand a word from your introduction. I even didn’t get your name and I pretty much don’t care if you either a boy or girl. To be honest you look like a boy, but if not your confusing introduction I would have never thought that you were a girl, but it doesn’t matter. Every sex is even before a God.” The boy sighed and continued “You will have to do whatever I say to you. It includes delivering my messages, buying me some necessary stuff and etc.” 

Then the boy took a deep breath “Now since everyone knows its roles, let’s start moving. There are evil we have to take care of!” Zanji said and was ready to lead his team.


----------



## River Song (Dec 4, 2010)

Yata/ Team 2

After there sensei made his over the top entrance a little part of Yata died. He was hoping for a nice calm sensei who would be level-headed and efficient, but no he summer saulted out of a tree and drew his sword as if trying to impress us. What was the point in putting in all that effort if you want to impress us impess us on the field or save one of our lives, he quickly wondered if the Hokage would consider drugging your hyper-active sensei as insubordinance before he realised thier sensei who from that loud exlamation was called Dante was lecturing them. "We will be doing the same thing BUT with style. So, you are going to think of an entrance and....actually, let me demonstate." he said before jumping back into the tree and doing  a simalar thing to before but landing on the hilt of his sword as he explained what he liked , wait did he say Big Breasts Yata dug his nails in to the log he was sitting on stopping himself going on a rant about perviness. He finished by saying something about the fourth Hokage.

Next Daisuke went although he will never admit it that was an extremely good use of sound, airodynamics and explosive tags, Maybe there is something other than air in his head. My turn I guess, I already had it planned Usually I wouldn't use this Genjutsu outside of battle because it expends a decent amount of chakra but I refuse to be outdone by Daisuke. I lept up in to the trees and leaped out when all eyes were on me I flicked by wrist activaiting the Gejutsu

*Inside Ephemaral*

continuing my leap out of the trees I threw smoke bombs and came out of the smoke riding a giant dragon which continued to do flips twists and turns before I leaped off turnig myself into water and reappearing infront of them

*End Ephemaral*

I ended the Genjutsu not giving them time to focus I started talking though drained from the jutsu I didn't show it " I like books, Ninjutsu, Genjutsu and Achieving" he paused slightly " What I don't like is very simple, failure" he sneered glaring at each one of them in turn " My ambition is to become respected as a great mind and shinobi" bowing in a formal way he walked away and sat down on his log taking out a book on the 4th great shinobi war.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ikaku, Team 3*

_?A mission? Already? I haven?t got a chance to talk to my teammates! The Hokage must be fooling around.?_ It was the first thought which came to Ikaku?s mind after his sensei had announced that the Team 3 were already on their way to mission. But the boy didn?t want to look in front of his team like a kid who always cries because of something. He wanted to leave a good impression via his introduction. 

But before Ikaku introduced himself to his team one of his team mates had started talking. That kid apparently was a Hyuuga kid by the name of Blue. His goals to Ikaku looked rather silly and immature. _?Who can possibly believe in immortality??_ The boy thought. But it seemed Blue had stopped talking and it time for someone else to introduce. Since the other team mate of his didn?t open mouth, Ikaku decided it was his time now.

?I am Ikaku Ishikawa, the grandson of my grandparents, the son of my parents and the brother of my sister. In other words Ishikawa family?s blood flows in my veins. I don?t have specific goals. Although when I was about 4 years old, I used to desire world domination. But I have to agree it was a childish and pretty funny wish.? The boy started laughing from his last sentence. The laugh was on purpose. He didn?t want to look very serious. He wanted to show that he can be funny too. ?Now I just want to grow up and be recognized by my fellow villagers. I also want to make my life significant. I want new generations to talk about me as their idol. But who don?t want that, huh?? Ikaku laughed again as he had finished his introduction.


*Shinomori, Team 5*

Shinomori started heading for the training grounds where his team was supposed to meet. He had no idea who his teammates were like. 

Soon he was in the training grounds in front of his team. _?Oh for fuck?s sake?_ Shinomori thought as he saw his teammates _?They are a bunch of kids! So that?s how academy teachers smite me for using that girl? In that case I will show them that I ain?t going to change.?_ Shinomori was from a different class than his teammates due to his attitude and intolerant actions. 

?Hello everyone, my name is Shinomori!? The boy started talking with a pretty wide smile. ?I can?t wait to start talking with you! I am so excited! I hope I?ll get along with all of you!? Everything what the boy had been saying was nothing but lies. He wanted to look like a good boy with no bad intentions.


----------



## Laix (Dec 4, 2010)

*Shion Yamanaka*

Shion seemed a bit confused with her sensei's behaviour at first. He was lively, and almost always in a euphoric mood. But it's not like she had a problem with these sort of personalities. He introduced himself, saying he liked big boobs. Shion, naturally being a female, was disgusted at his apparent care for only the bra size of a woman.
*'Well sensei, I don't appreciate that you only care for a woman's breasts. Anyhow ...'* She flicked her hair back in a graceful manner, almost trying to make her team jealous of her pristine hair. 
*'My name is Shion Yamanaka. I love clothes, flowers, rabbits and soya beans. I hate backstabbers, and men who only like woman for their appearances. My goal is to become a medical ninja.'* She glared at Dante - Sensei, before going back to her cheery smile. 
*'Nice meeting you all!'*

*Shizaya Kida*

Shizaya took the end of Ikaku's introduction to begin his own. He cleared his throat, before giving a warm look to his teammates.
*'My name is Shizaya Kida. Lets see ... I like girls, stylish ninjutsu ... and uh ... sweets. I hate people who don't shut up, or think they are cooler then me! '* He broke into a soft laugh towards the end, trying to ease the perhaps akward moment. 
*'Oh yeah ... my goal is to become a Jonin I guess ...'*


----------



## Kuno (Dec 5, 2010)

*Ichishin/Team 8...*

The jounin nodded in return to Kioshi as he acknowledge the words he spoke.  Then he listened to what he had to say.  For the most part he understood and respected what the boy had said.  'Honest...' Ichishin thought to himself and smiled slightly.  Honesty was one thing that Ichishin respected heavily and those that lied to him would come to a severe punishment.

Then came the last thing the boy had said.  'Was I just threatened?' Ichi wondered to himself.  Of course the sensei had read the files on his students several times making sure that he knew everything they had on file about them, which was a huge amount.  The Hokage left nothing to chance and made massive profiles on every student that entered the academy and continued from that point on.  

So the last thing that Ichishin would do would be to mistaken the boys gender.  Taking a breath he decided that he was warning the other students, no student would be stupid enough to threaten their sensei.  Running over the missions in his mind he began to open his mouth to tell them which one they would be doing, though because of the threat he decided it would be a little more difficult, but nothing had prepared him for the onslaught of words that came from the other boy.

A muscle in Ichi's jaw twitched and moved one of his hands to cover his face, trying to hide the emotions that he was attempting to bring under control.  In his mind he began to count, then when that didn't work he tried to recite a limerick that he had learned, one that always made him laugh.

Unfortunately that didn't work either.  

Taking a deep breath he moved the hand from his face and ran it through his ebony hair.  Ichishin narrowed his eyes and turned them on the boy.  “Let's get something straight right now young man...”  crossing his arms, his stance became tense, the relaxed posture gone and the smile erased.  “If you are the messiah, and at this point that remains to be seen, you aren't strong enough to be doing anything.  If you would like a lesson in that I will prove it to you right now.”  No change in his stance just a cold glare.

“Now we can do one of three things.  You can spar with me.  If you lose you go back to the academy...maybe.”  taking a deep breath, Ichishin tried to keep his temper under control.  “Two you can voluntarily go back to the academy.  Both options insist that you continue to be the weak and basic shinobi that you are now.”  Letting his hands fall he flexed his fingers.  One jutsu and the boy was done.  “Or three, which is the best option for you at the moment...”  He paused eying the boy.   “You can retract those statements and orders you just made.  Listen to your sensei, as that is my position and I am the ONLY one to give orders in this little group.  Learn to the best of your abilities and then one day, MAYBE, you will prove yourself right to a lot of people.”  His nostrils flared slightly.

It was common knowledge with the shinobi in the village that Ichishin was the most laid back and easy going in the ninja community but they also knew that he was also one of the most powerful.  Though it did take quite a bit to anger the man, it wasn't something you did lightly.  With his massive knowledge of jutsu, his glass manipulation technique, and his sheer strength you thought twice before crossing this man.  “I suggest you think very carefully on your options before you make your decision.” 

Thanks to the boy they just cinched the inclusion of the worst mission possible.


----------



## Sumon (Dec 5, 2010)

*Zanji, Team 8*

“That’s the problem of this world. Everyone believes in their powers much enough to threaten their fellow villagers. And you’re not an exception. You think not with your brains, but with your strength. But you are not to be blamed. You’re a victim of this shitty system. The strength has made you blind. You will try to negate it. You will try to prove me wrong. But in the end you will simply turn your back to the problems like you always do and pretend not to see them.” Zanji sighed

“Instead on focusing your powers on me, you should focus on the problems. Now come on, give me a mission. I will show you what the power of wisdom can do. I hope it will brighten your dark blind eyes even a bit.” The boy finished.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 5, 2010)

*Team 1*

*Akuba.*

As soon as she touched Kayo's hand she was sent into a genjutsu. One which would have Hyuuga's in the distance calling her clan "a bunch of no good fatties". Being an Akimichi, Akuba knew that they were sensitive to that word, though she herself had no clue why it was important. If it helped their skills then surely it mattered not what one looked like.

The task was a race, Akuba's mission was to win it. She followed the orders. What happened to Kayo during the genjutsu was not her problem. Her attention went to Yukai who was running around in circles. 

"Look," she said pointing to Kayo, "I think there's something wrong with her." she said and continued to walk to the tree..

*Team 2

Dante
*
He nodded as the series of entrances came one after the other but looked at Shion who just gave a boring introduction, despite the obvious disapproval.

"Shion Shion Shion..." he said shaking his head, "Where's the style? The exuberance? Well, there's usually one in the group. But to the others, nicely done. I'm impressed. now we shall go forth and do our very first mission!" he pointed to the sky for no apparent reason.

"Ok, so it's pretty boring. The police department has been getting a string of calls saying that people's underpants have gone missing. This is as good a time as any to teach you about being a shinobi. Sometimes...well a lot of he time, there is a lot of talking." Dante sighed, "You have to get through the talking to get to the action. In this case, you are going to have to find out what is causing the disappearance, you know like detective work."

Dante walked as his team followed, to the first victim's house. It was Harima Kenji and he sat on the stairs of his house sobbing into his hands. He looked up and saw Dante.

"Why? Why did it have to happen to me??" he cried.

"There there Harima-san, it'll be alright. OK kids, away you go!" Dante said

((Please only ask Harima one question at a time. Don't ask too many at once or else you won't give the others a chance ))

*Team 5

Kagami
*
She smiled back at the new kid that just arrived. "Oh hey Shinomori. I'm Kagami Rei."

He seemed fairly nice "Hey, how come I haven't seen you in our class before?" she said confused. "Not that it matters just now, we got our first taste of asskicking....as in we'll be doing it, not recieving it." Kagami clarified.

"OK get the bells on her waist...." she looked at Jihl-senseis waist, watching the bells dangling inticingly. "Me first!"

She charged at her sensei with reckless abandon with a huge grin on her face. She suddenly bent over backwards, lifting her leg up towards her chin, executing the move Chin Dash. Her plan was simple, beat the crap out of the sensei and take the bell!


----------



## River Song (Dec 6, 2010)

Yata/ Team 2
Our sensei scolded Shion for giving a boring preformance. Apparently it was going to be his way or no way, well Yata has ways to make him conform he smirked inwardly to himself. I wonder if his wife knows about his _perviness_ well if she doesn't I'll be able to gather more than enough info to blackmail him with if we will be doing all our missions together. He then began to explain our mission it was information gathering, good a nice simple mission with hopefully no conflict.

The first victim was Harima-sensei. He was crying over a pair of underpants, pathetic. Cutting in front of the others I asked " Do you have any idea who has done it?" I asked in a calm voice kneeling down to his level, looking him sraight in the eye.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 6, 2010)

Harima looked up at Yata

"N..no. Who would do this to me? I can't go commando the rest of my life!" he said.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 6, 2010)

*Daisuke*

After he heard his sensei´s instructions he thought this mission was going to be easy but looking at Harima-sensei who was the first victim, to be serious he felt pity for the poor man who would be so cruel to do such an evil act?!. He rolled his eyes at yata´s question, If Harima had any idea of who could do that, they wouldn´t be necessary. Actually it wasn´t that the guy dislikes him, but wasn´t his favorite person either.

After that he was the next one to go near of Harima-sensei and smiled"C´mmon sensei we will clear this mystery!!!"hesaid and then asked"Could you tell us what did you do in the day? so we could get some clues"


----------



## Laix (Dec 6, 2010)

*Shion*

After Dante's insult, she scoffed at the situation, before embarking on their first mission. Underpants were going missing, and the police didn't have time for it. 
_Well of course._ She thought. _They don't have time for the nonsense so they dump it on us._

Daisuke and Yata began asking Harima - Sensei, the latest victim, questions on the incident.
*'Yes, tell us. We'll find the poor fools who did this to you!'* She patted his back, showing sympathy to him.

*Jihl*

Jihl simply grabbed Kagami's leg and dropped it to the floor, before stepping back a bit further.
*'Come on guys! Work together! We only have a handful of time to do this, and it's best we can get to know our abilities.'* Jihl equipped a handful of shuriken and dashed them at the 3; spinning rapidly through the air, they peirced the sky.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2010)

Kuno said:


> *Ichishin/Team 8...*
> 
> The jounin nodded in return to Kioshi as he acknowledge the words he spoke.  Then he listened to what he had to say.  For the most part he understood and respected what the boy had said.  'Honest...' Ichishin thought to himself and smiled slightly.  Honesty was one thing that Ichishin respected heavily and those that lied to him would come to a severe punishment.
> 
> ...





Sumon said:


> *Zanji, Team 8*
> 
> “That’s the problem of this world. Everyone believes in their powers much enough to threaten their fellow villagers. And you’re not an exception. You think not with your brains, but with your strength. But you are not to be blamed. You’re a victim of this shitty system. The strength has made you blind. You will try to negate it. You will try to prove me wrong. But in the end you will simply turn your back to the problems like you always do and pretend not to see them.” Zanji sighed
> 
> “Instead on focusing your powers on me, you should focus on the problems. Now come on, give me a mission. I will show you what the power of wisdom can do. I hope it will brighten your dark blind eyes even a bit.” The boy finished.



Kai rolled his eyes with disbelief. _What is this kid smoking?_ He couldn't believe the crap that Zanji was spewing. First he's ordering the sensei around and then him. Had this kid not understood that they had lucked out by getting a sensei like this? 

Their sensei seemed laid back and cool, and for Kai that meant one thing...less work. However the more Zanji kept mouthing off the likelier it was that their sensei would give them some unforgivable task or mission, and that would really suck. 

"Hey uh, Zanji is it? Well listen Zanji why don't we all just relax and go with the flow. We all want to make a good impression, but you know getting our asses kicked by a Jounin would really suck, and I really like my face without bruises." 

Kai then walked up to the Sensei and whispered slyly in a low voice: "Feel free to send him back to the academy if you want. As for me I'll take option four, going to the ladies hot spring and doing some recon if you catch my drift."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 7, 2010)

*Hyuuga Vergil*

Vergil was surrounded by a chilling chakra as he released his hand from the ancient book.

"The first part of the Key, the Ice Queen" he said as the chakra took the form of a woman. They could have been mistaken for siblings, sharing the cold blue eyes and the white hair. She stood, taller than Vergil, looking down at him as a royal would to her subject.

"The key? You wish to use my soul to open the Shrine? For what purpose?" She demanded.

"Questions you do not need to know the answers to. You are but a tool for my ambition." Vergil said holding his ground. Ice was tricky element for him to fight. His own water and wind elements would be useless. He would have to rely on his sword.

"Foolish mortal. We have been tasked to protect that which could end the world, from falling into corrupt hands." She said.

Vergil kept his left leg back, his right leg further forward, ready to give him the acceleration needed for his technique. "My hands are not corrupt, nor are they benevolent. I must have more power and you are standing in the way of my obtaining it."

Vergil would wait. His style was based on the counter. His comments seemed to irk the pale white skinned woman, her light blue evening dress had been tattered fromm countless other battles. She threw head back and screamed. The sound was deafening and Vergil was forced back through the sheer power of it. A glimmering, blinding beam of light came out of her mouth, piercing the ancient ceiling and shot into the sky. The library itself was turned into a fortress of ice, the floor becoming slick and difficult to get any purchase on. Vergil channeled his chakra into his feet, allowing him to stay upright.

"The stage is set." He said and kept his eyes focussed on the woman, and gestured with his finger for her to attack. An icy sword materialised in her hand and she charged at the Hyuuga swordsman.

*Konoha.*

*Team 2: Hyuuga Dante + Harima Kenji*

The weather suddenly turned, from a light summer shower to a few snowflakes floating down. It became increasingly heavier and started to settle. The temperature plummeted to -12C. Everyone who was inside looked outside and up. There had never been snow at this time of year.

The snow was now heavy and the Konoha lake was becoming frozen over. Something odd was going on...

Harima looked up as it drifted down and felt a cold breeze shoot up his trouser leg. "....I hate this..." he said

"Well," he started responding to the question, "I noticed it this morning when I was getting ready. I was late for getting to class and so was not paying attention to what I was putting on. Or not putting on. It was only after I got to class that I realised I had no underwear on...."

He looked at the puzzled and judgemental looks. He sniffed as the cold started to get to him. "Look, its just the way I do things ok."

"I got home and searched for them but there were none!"

"It was then I noticed that I had been victim to the underpant gnomes!" Harima stood up suddenly, putting both hands on his head in utter despair. Dantes facepalm was audible in the next country.

"Underpant gnomes? Are you serious?" Dante asked.

"Hey! Thousands of people can't be wrong!" Harima said pointing at Dante.

"Yeah, thousands under the age of 6." Dante responded, eyes wide open in utter surprise.

Every kid knew the story of the underpant gnomes. If you were naughty they would take them away and sell them for profit. Though how exactly they made the profit was never quite explained by the author of the popular kids story.

"You know that the Hokage spent millions on the investigation of it...." Harima started the argument and then retracted it, "never mind. I know. But I still stand firm on this. Underpant gnomes!"

Dante looked at his team and shrugged. His attention turned to the sky and his byakugan activated. 'Chakra in the clouds? and so much of it! Are we under attack?' he wondered. He couldn't do anything until he received orders from the Hokage, like all the other jounin


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2010)

*Ichishin/Team 8...*

The man stood still, fearing for his students if he decided to move, his temper was that great.  “Boy, you know nothing of me.”  his deep brown eyes darkened to almost black.  “One of the rules a shinobi must learn is to never judge their opponent before they know anything about them.” the anger was still heavily evident in his stature.  Every muscle screaming to let loose on those standing in front of him.  “For one to spout about wisdom, one must have it first.  Messiah or not you have a lot to learn about your fellow person.  And, until you can show me the humbleness of a true being you are no more to me than the dirt on my shoes.  You have been put in my charge to train you to become the best possible shinobi.  I hold my duty sacred as for what you have said, it is nothing more than blasphemy toward the gods you say you represent.”

It was then that Ichishin decided the boy needed a lesson in judging people before even gathering the slightest bit of knowledge of the individual.  It would have been a hard and horrendous instruction into real life, from the soft and pampered existence this boy had known.  Fortunately for him, his squad mate took that moment to speak up.  

As Kai spoke, Ichishin's eyes softened, and he internally lectured himself about allowing Zanji to get under his skin.  With the last statement the soft baritone rumble of laughter came from him once more.  “Good idea but that will be extra credit.  You're going to need it after this mission.”  Then he reached into his pocket and pulled out a piece of paper.  

Ichi had two missions in his pocket, depending on how the group presented themselves thus far, it depended on which mission they did today.  One was extremely easy and fun and the other, well not so much.  Unfortunately for this group of genin he had already decided they had forfeited the easy mission, if they accomplished things today then maybe they would be allowed to do that mission tomorrow.  

Holding out the paper Ichishin let the genin read it for themselves.  It said the following:

The mission:  Time to clean up!

Rank: D

Details: The Sewer and Sanitation department is short handed. Unfortunately this has led to an issue.  One of the farmers children was dealing with one of the cows. It met an untimely demise and though it devastated the boy, the fear of what his father would do was much worse. So fearing for his safety he dumped the cow into the sewer. A few weeks have gone by and it has clogged that section. It must be cleaned! 


*Yukai/Team 1...*

“Needs help?”  Yukai stopped her running and looked at Akuba slightly confused before glancing at Kayo.  “Why?  She looks fine?”  She glanced between the girls again and walked over to Kayo.  “Are you okay?  Akuba-chan said there was something wrong.  Hello?”  a scowl lit her features.  Yukai knew she wasn't the sharpest kunai in her class so seeing the girl made no impact, not at first anyway.  Then she noticed the far away look, like she was watching something else going on around her.  “Oh crap!  Akuuuubbbaaaaaa...”  she whined knowing what had happened, it was a state that Yukai went into a couple of times a week.  Even with that she didn't know what to do.  “Sensei!”  she bit her lip knowing that they were still far away.  She was absolutely helpless so she moved behind Kayo and tried to direct her toward the tree.


----------



## River Song (Dec 7, 2010)

Yata/Team 2

This day could not get any worse. First we probably have the most annoying sensei of all time, then we are sent to talk to our academy teacher who is ranting about underpants gnomes and its snowing in the middle of summer what's next are we going to be attacked by a naked Hokage, 'ok i'll never get that image out of my head now' he thaught shuddering. I pulled my robes closer to me to try and conserve heat I asked Harima " Aside form your assumption of mythical gnomes do you know of anyone that might want to do this a prank, a disgruntled pupil or a person you realy annoyed recently" his breath now visable in the air.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 8, 2010)

*Kayo - Team 1*

The handshake between Akuba and her was everything she expected to be: Lousy, weak, limp, un-interested and downright pathetic. She should have gone with her better judgement and just "Agreed" and walk past her instead of taking her hand in hers. Though how lousy the handshake that was giving was just one thing. What made Kayo really doubt the sincerity of the whole thing was the time. A couple of measly seconds Akuba let go of her hand and went on her way?

Kayo quriked an eyebrow and debated whether or not she should say something until:

"Hey fatty!"

A very childish voice, that one would guessed belong to a 5 year old, yelled from behind her. A vein popped in Kayo's head as the word rung in her ears over and over. She didn't give a damn if it was someone her age or an infant in diapers. Calling any Akimichi the forbidden word was just inviting and/or asking for punishment to be delivered.

"What...the hell...did you just say?" Kayo whipped around with fury in her eyes. That's when her eyes feel upon a boy, he looked a little older than her and was certainly taller, but as Kayo observed him she smirked. Though she was still in rage mode what made her smirk was the person who decided to call her the F word.

A Hyuga.

"What's the matter _Fat_kimichi are you cheeks to swollen to talk?" The Hyuga boy insulted. "Yea fatty fat fatty, what's the problem?" Two more voices said in unision coming out from behind nearby buildings. Glory! What a day this shall be! Or something alone those lines was what was going through Kayo's head as she looked at her new 'friends' with delight.

With a quick glance Kayo looked straight pass the young boy as her grin went straight into a smile.

"....This is going to be so much fun!"

On the outside everything was normal as Kayo stood wide eyed and not moving with Yukai having a concerned look on her face. The Akimichi as if someone had hit her power button. The ever sly Akuba had place her under a genjutsu, but even so it wasn't enough to stop the smile that appeared on Kayo's face.

*Kioshi - Team 8*

The kid was really pushing it.

He hadn't called him a girl, but the fact he used the word so many times while making references toward him was more than enough to piss him off. Whether you knew him, had a file or him, or heard a rumour, Kioshi temper was very violent for a kid his age. Even his own parents couldn't fathom how he got or maybe, who he inherited it from.

While he was willing to let that slide what made things even worse was the fact he actually thought, somewhere in his obviously insane mind, was that he could ordered them and their sensei around. 

"Talk about having a very high opinion of yourself." Kioshi thought aloud as he began walk toward Ichishin. Out of all the jonin, Kioshi had heard Ichishin was easily the most laid back, calm, and collected of the jonin. The man didn't let much get to him and from first hand experience now he seemed like the type to go easy on his students if they earned it.

'So this is our first mission huh?" The Yamanaka asked as he grabbed the paper and began reading it. As Kioshi took note of the breif details the note gave he inwardily sighed as he and scratched the back of his head.

"Ehh, The Sewer and Sanitation Department? Then this means we have to go into the sewer and trek in..." The thought of wandering the round in that kind of mess caused Kioshi to pale some. It was in these kind of situations that one had to stomach it, or so his parents told him. 

"This is going to be a very bad first day."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 9, 2010)

*The Hokage*

He sat in his office staring blankly out of the window. "It's winter already? Why didn't you tell me Jason?"

"Sir, it's not winter..." he repllied

"Then how do you explain all this snow? Don't argue with me Jason." the Hokage barked, Jason nodded. "Holy crap it must almost be christmas too. Jason! Get the decorations out now! I want festivals planned! I want events sorted! Get on it! I want it all set up by today! Thats an order!" The Hokage ran to the window and stared in wonder at the sight of all the snow.

"Wow..Christmas!" he said. He grabbed his microphone to address the city

"Fellow citizens of Konoha. I have to apologise because I didn't realise Christmas was so close. I hope that everyone makes an effort this year and makes Konoha the winter wonderland it should be!" Gyou loved the snow, he already planned to take the rest of the day off to build a snowman.

"My ANBU will be around to make sure you are suitably in the the spirit. ANBU will wear santa hats! Everyone will wear Santa hats!" he said as the idea popped into his head.

All around Konoha Christmas decorations were put up at an astounding rate. Most people were too confused to argue and given the forcefulness of the ANBU to get into the spirit, many people just shrugged their shoulders and did so. 

Team 1

Akuba

As the pair of them ran off in the opposite direction from where they were supposed to go, Akuba reached Kiya first. Kayo appeared to be enjoying her genjutsu, which did not bother her whilst Yukai was running after her. 

She looked at the big chested sensei.

"Do those not get in the way?" she asked flatly then looked back

"I have won the race, as was the objective." she said sullenly, then waved her hand releasing Kayo from the genjutsu, not wanting to waste any chakra.

All of a sudden the temperature plummeted and snow started to fall quite heavily. "This is unusual." Akuba said letting several snowflakes drop on her hand. The Hokages voice rang through the city via the speakers, she listened in confusion. "It is not christmas..." then for some reason she had a Santa hat on her head. She was completely unaware that an ANBU member had put it there.
*
Team 5

Kagami.*

"What the fuck!?" she shouted as she was suddenly surrounded by snow after being unceremoniously dropped by Jihl-sensei. "Is this a crazy jutsu or something?" she asked and then shivered. Her skirt was definitely not suited for icy temperatures. 

"This is a genjutsu! Gyyyyah! Get me out!Get me out!Get me out!Get me out!" she shouted and took out a kunai, ready to stab herself...

*Team 2*

Both Dante and Harima facepalmed at the Hokages statement.

"Well....we might as well go along with it..." Dante said

"Yeah can't do very much else when that dufus is in..."

"Watch what you say." A voice said from the shadows as a festive Anbu member came out. "I could have you arrested if you finish that."

"Nice hat." Dante replied. The ANbu shook his head. "Here. you have to wear them. You know what he's like." The masked man handed the Santa hats to all members of the team and the disappeared.

"Ok, well Harima, let's get to the bottom of this Underpant thing." Dante said with Harima nodding.

"Kids, check his house. You might find sort of clues in there." Dante suggested.

Inside Harimas house it was a mess. There were pictures of women not dressed in too much on the walls. The curtains were not open so it was relatively dark and apparently the electricity wasn't working. He had, what looked like 2 weeks of dirty dishes in the sink. He also had a smart computer and a nice TV.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 10, 2010)

*Jackle team 5*

Jackle watched the shuriken hit the sky, he wasn't sure what in the world had just happened but it was fight time at least. His bugs swarmed out of his body and headed to the sensei. Jackle found that his chakra was somehow stronger than before, then he realized what had realy happened. His bugs froze in the air and flew back to Jackle. they complained about the cold, each and every one of them. Jackle looked around, he wasn't in a genjutsu but they must have been. He couldn't use his bugs for jutsu so this was going to be a pain. He felt for his tools, nothing, he hadn't grabbed them from home and now he was as useless as ever.

He looked around he found a stick, amazingly where trees were sparce, he picked it up and hurled it like a javlin, a feel of this had happened before. the stick javlin was going to be a simple pice of bark thrown at a jonin, basicly a toothpic in comparison.

"Kagami-chan, karma wil bite you if you keep cussing like that."


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 10, 2010)

*Daisuke / Team 2*

He went up the stairs, when Dante told them to go and look for some clues around Harima-sensei´s house the members of the team 2 decided to eachone check a different part of the house. Daisuke´s assignment was to inspect Harima´s room, without having any idea of the horror he was going to look in there.

Getting to the second floor, he started to look for  the academy teacher´s room, but there were many of them"Oh man, were could his room be?"he asked to himself until he saw a door with a little placard on it which says*"Do not enter, this is Harima Kenji and soon Tsukamoto Tenma-chan´s room too"* behind the legend saw a wrong picture that allegedly appeared happy Tenma and Harima.A big sweat drop appeared on Daisuke´s forehead, was Harima-sensei really this sick?.

Ignoring what he just saw he entered the room, in the moment he opened the door a weird smell arrived to his nose, his eyes began to cry by themselves as he ran towards the restroom which was some doors to the left of sensei´s room"What was that ugly smell?"he said confused while leaving the restroom and touching his stomach. The blonde guy went back to the room and took a big breath, then opened the door and entered, this mission was more difficult than what he expected.


----------



## River Song (Dec 11, 2010)

Yata/Team 2 

Why me? sesnsei had tasked me with investigating the laundry. There is no washing basket so the laundry is all over the floor, first thing I do is move it over in to one big pile. 'When was the last time he did his washing' I wondered as I began sorting through them with gloves on. There were no underpants, alyhough there was more than enough dirty washing and curiosly a costume with a yellow S and matchuing cap and tights. Seeing the others still working he decided to a good deed, he looked around for soap powder and began doing the washing


----------



## Vergil (Dec 13, 2010)

Dante wondered just why Yata was doing Harima's laundry but he didn't mind. He thought it was weird but he obviously didn't like a mess. Dante was unfazed. When he was a single guy, his room was worse. Kiya had a fit when she saw it. He had his byakugan activated.

"OK gang. In a crime investigation scene we have to look out for certain things. First up, point of entry. How did the guy or girl break in? Check every place where they could have come in. Second; what's missing. Now I think we all see that the underpants are missing, but on close inpection we can see something else missing. We do however need to inspect Harimas room a little more carefully. And um...maybe use some air freshner?" He looked at Harima.

"Heh. When they have to investigate a dead body, it'll be worse. But..." He twirled 2 air freshner spray cans in his hands and sprayed so that the horrid stench would leave.

As the team enter the room, they see a good portion of Harimas clothes were in the laundry thanks to Yatas efforts. The wall is adorned with pictures of women, however there was one empty space which seemed unnatural. The drawers were open and full except for one which was empty. The front door seemed to be intact, but there were some black ash marks around the hinge of the window. 

*Meanwhile*

The snow had settled on the ground and was now around 1ft deep. Konoha had come to an utter standstill. However the worst was still yet to come. Kids played in the snow, making snowmen. Curiously though, there were snowmen that had popped up, which no-one had made....

(ooooh)


----------



## dark0 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sumon said:


> *Ikaku, Team 3*
> 
> _?A mission? Already? I haven?t got a chance to talk to my teammates! The Hokage must be fooling around.?_ It was the first thought which came to Ikaku?s mind after his sensei had announced that the Team 3 were already on their way to mission. But the boy didn?t want to look in front of his team like a kid who always cries because of something. He wanted to leave a good impression via his introduction.
> 
> ...





Laix said:


> *Shizaya Kida*
> 
> Shizaya took the end of Ikaku's introduction to begin his own. He cleared his throat, before giving a warm look to his teammates.
> *'My name is Shizaya Kida. Lets see ... I like girls, stylish ninjutsu ... and uh ... sweets. I hate people who don't shut up, or think they are cooler then me! '* He broke into a soft laugh towards the end, trying to ease the perhaps akward moment.
> *'Oh yeah ... my goal is to become a Jonin I guess ...'*



After ikkaku finished Blue donned a conceited grin with one thing in his mind _"Challenge accepted"_ His mind said in a lad back tough guy voice. After his teammates introduced themselves he glanced toward their sensei, after an expecting silence he assumed it was the time for teammates to talk amongst themselves. He immediately tried summing up his teammates to try and understand them better. Kida-kun, You're a laid back prettyboy, and ikkaku is interesting, a poetic non-believer. He jumped ahead in front of the group and pointed his two fingers to the sky In this world of vast and endless jutsu anything is possible. He gave the spotlight back to his teammates ambiguously pointing his open fingers in their direction.


----------



## Laix (Dec 13, 2010)

*Shion*

Shion stared as Yata began doing the man's laundry.
*'What are you doing? Start your life off as a lonely housewife with 10 kids and a pet mouse and your dead.' *She remarked, glaring at Yata. 

Shion began looking around the room, noticing provocative pictures of woman spread across the walls.
*'Oh god. Dante - Sensei ... Harima ... you filthy perverts! I swear to god, I'm going to tie you two up one day and force you two to watch yaoi!'* She grumbled, before carrying on investigating. The cold weather made her grumpy, so she wasn't really in the mood. 

*Shizaya*

Shizaya stared blankly at Blue's comments.
*'Well, I guess you are some stuck up hippie who must be deaf.'* He sneered, before standing up as well.
*'So what is our first mission anyway? Something important? Come on Sensei, for us!?'*

*Jihl*

*'Fool! It's not a genjutsu, I'm just a skilled woman!'* She shouted, before taking a step back.
*'Lets see you all counter this!'* She threw a handful of shuriken at the team, with string attached in case they tried any fancy manouvers.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 16, 2010)

1 hour later. 

After Yata had finished the laundry, which the rest of the team helped with due to the sheer volume of it, they carried on with the investigation. Shion noticed and recognised some large black mark on the window frame. She note that they were most likely the remnants of an explosive tag. Daisuke chimed in, adding that the only place you could get them was in the Scroll Shop and for that you needed a shinobi license and of course the ability to trigger it.

Dante congratulated the pair on narrowing the search down. It was most definitely a shinobi who used explosive tags. Meanwhile Yata and Bagunotoko (you want to find a nickname for him chaos? ) were studying the wall with the notable missing poster. They questioned Harima about it who told them he had won it at the summer fair in an air guitar contest. He wasn't too bothered about the prize but wanted to show the others how it was done. 

The poster was of the popular idol Sora Aoi and it was autographed. They reasoned that because it was the only thing stolen aside from the underwear it must mean something to the theif, especially when there were other goods of value in the room to be stolen. Dante agreed, gave them both a thumbs up and the team went to the Scroll shop to ask questions.

On inspection of the books they found that on the day of robberyonly two people had bought explosive tags. One was Jason Kan, the bodyguard to the Hokage. The other was Imadori Shinsuke.

The entire team went "aaaah!" as the penny dropped. Imadori was the infamous 30 year old academy student with a massive crush on Sora Aoi (he had the pencil case, the lunch box and even a creepy pillow....). They tracked him down using Dantes Byakugan and grilled him about it. He shouted, he yelled and finally he burst into tears. He said that he hated Harima for not passing him so he took all his underwear. When asked why he shrugged his shoulders and figured that the most important thing to any person was underwear. There was no arguing with such bizarre logic.

Finally the team (who knew Imadori) agreed to try and help him pass the next one. His main issue was his shakes during the exam. He always got real nervous in exam settings. Dante remembered the former Hokage Uzumaki Naruto and how he too failed the genin exams. He said that he would suggest to Harima to allow him to take the exam in the form of another task and not an exam setting. Dante brought Harima over and had him watch from a distance as the rest of the teeam got him to do the required ninjutsus. He did so with no problem, creating several bunshins and displaying some great skill with other ninjutsu. 

Harima nodded and gave the man his headband. He thanked the team over and over and happily returned the poster and the underwear to Harima. 

*Mission complete*


*Group mission*

The city was now filled with snow and snowmen. They twitched. Their beady eyes moved around and they moved!

More worryingly they attacked. They fired snowballs from their bodies but no ordinary snowballs. These were imbued with chakra and punched sizeable holes in walls. It's clear they needed to be stopped. 

All the genin were called back into the village to protect the people of Konoha. Upon attacking them, they realised that their bodies were made of compacted snow, that was very difficult to break. Not only that but they slowly regenerated any missing part!

However, attacking them did stop them throwing snowballs whilst the concentrated on regeneration. The jounins went to try and find a solution as more were popping up. The genins had to keep attacking the snowmen so that they did not attack the people.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 16, 2010)

*Team 1

Akuba.*

From where they were, the team could see down below a multitude of snowmen popping up around the city.

"Ah." Akuba said in a monotone voice. It appeared that was her when she was surprised. She pointed slowly down the hill to all the snowmen. "Kiya sensei. Why is it snowing in summer? Snowmen are moving around. I don't think we are in a genjutsu." She said and watched them glide across the powdery snow. She had encountered snow before but not this much. This was easily the worst snowfall in living memory. A bird came down and landed on Kiyas shoulder chirping happily. It was carrying a message that read

Assemble your team outside the Hokage building. Jason Kan.

*Team 5*
*Kagami*

Kagami jumped back but then got her foot stuck in the snow. The cold liquid went into her shoes and her bare legs went cold.

"Ahhhh!" she screamed as the ice reached her toes. She pulled out her leg and rubbed it to warm it up. Jihl then threw a slew of shuriken at them. Kagami could not see the thin wire, though she didn't need to. The kunai came hurtling towards her and quckly did the familiar handseals and let the kunai hit. As soon as it did, there was a puff of smoke and Kagami had retreated back into the trees. She was careful on the slippery purchase.

"Time out sensei!" she shouted. "You gotta bird incoming!" she shouted, pointing at the messenger. 

The message simply read: assemble your team outside the Hokage building. Jason Kan.



*Jason Kan.*

The Hokage had his santa hat on and was putting up the christmas tree. He was humming like a kid. Jason looked out the window and to the sky. He knew that Hyuuga Vergil had something to do with this but he had disappeared after he had completed the mission he was supposed to be on. Having not heard from him for a while it was logical that he was chasing that damned myth again. 

Jason pulled out a map and looked at it. The dark clouds had come from the East. It was highly likely that they had been formed from there. He had contacted the Hyuuga clan already to inspect the nature of this cloud as soon as it had started to snow. As he feared there was a great deal of chakra. He had a plan to obliterate the cloud but it would take a great deal of effort. 

The reports from the police were that snowmen had popped up out of nowhere and were now moving. 

"Troubling..." Jason murmured.

"I know." the Hokage said seriously, catching Jason by surprise. Could it be that he had noticed. He then exhaled out his disappointment as he saw Gyou trying to choose between an Angel and a Star to put on top of the tree.

Not that it mattered. He could handle this quite easily. He sent messenger birds out to all the teams of genin, as well as the jounin of the Aburame clan. "Assemble your team outside the Hokage building. Jason Kan."

He put on his coat and left the Hokage to his devices. 

*Team 2*

"Well done guys!" Dante said as Imadori and Harima trudged through the snow. "I think it's time we..."

The bird came down ad told Dante the instructions everyone else had.

"About time..." he said, "Ok gang, we'll turn in to the police station later to let them know we solved it. For now though we got our first real mission where you could well die! I bet you're all DEAD excited about that huh? Must be DYING to start? huh?!" Dante chuckled. Ok let's head to the Hokages building for a briefing. " Dante said pointing them in the direction. Dante used his chakra to walk effortlessly on top of the snow, whilst the genin fought their way through a foot and a half of it. 

"Yeah, I'll have to teach you how to walk up trees soon..." he said outloud as he thought to himself.


----------



## River Song (Dec 16, 2010)

Yata/Team 2 

I. Hate. Snow. while we were investigating the missing underwear, it had started to come down heavly even though I don't have the Byakugan you could work out by how quickly it appeared and the time of year that this wasn't a natural ocurence. 'We solved the mystery Yippe' Yata thuaght sarcasticly as we were about to go to the Police station a messenger bird appeared with a letter for sensei. Then he started to go on about death in the most happy way, this man was infuriating so now while he glided along we trudged through the deep snow he had time to make up a wants list in his head :

1. Change into suitable clothing
2. Drug Dante
3. Help Shion tie up Dante & Harima
4. Hit the hokage
5. Hit the Hokage
6. Hit the Hokage
    (He is really annoying)
7. Intimadate Daisuke
8. Practise Genjutsu
9  Read about the Sannin


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2010)

*Daisuke*

He was excited, here was his opportunity to show his strength.The last mission was...well if that can be called a mission, was really a mess. Though thinking about it he learned many things, specially thing about Harima-sensei. First of all Harima was an idiot, that was the clearest thing. In second place, Harima was a complete mess, Daisuke has never seen a house like Harima´s. In third place, he learned that Harima was doomed to chase Tenma-san for the eternity, at least with his way of living, the woman wouldn´t even look at him with love in her eyes."Oh man, harima-sensei will be alone forever"he said and sighed. The fourth thing he learned was that the police of Konoha was kinda useless.

But with this mission was different, if their lives were in danger, it was going to be a real and exciting one.This snow was nothing, think it was kinda annoying to be unable of walk on top of it like Dante. In the blond guy´s mind there were somethings too:

1. Give his best in the mission
2. Protect his team mates, even that annoying guy.Yata
3. Train his Taijutsu,Ninjutsu and Genjutsu
4. Discover why the Hokage was the biggest idiot of Konoha

As soon as he heard that Dante would teach them to walk up trees his eyes began to shine, he has heard of those chakra exercises, and by what he has heard, it really helps to be stronger"Are you serious sensei?! you wil really show us how to climb a tree without our hands?"


----------



## Cjones (Dec 16, 2010)

*Minori - Team 3*

As the introductions were over the temperature suddenly plummeted from the warm spring weather, to that blistering cold winter weather. To add on to the weirdness it suddenly began to snow too. Minori reached out with an outstretched hand and watch as a small snowflake fell gently from the sky and onto her hand.

The small snowflake almost sent Minori down memory lane as her stone face stared down at the snowflake, but before she could a messenger bird lit on her shoulder.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Assemble your team outside the Hokage building. Jason Kan.




"Alright change of plans!" Minori yelled over her shoulder. "We're heading to the Hokages mansion to meet up. Move!"

She yelled as she took off on the roofs.

*Albel - Team 7*

He'd have to deal with the new shit later. Going out of turn? He was going to learn the hard way. In the back of his mind Albel just couldn't fathom why they would give him another squad to lead. _"I'd thought the Hokage would've learned after the last time."_ He thought bitterly to himself as he began to give his next orders, until a messenger bird flew inside the class room.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Assemble your team outside the Hokage building. Jason Kan.




The dark haird young jonin scoffed at the letter and threw it behind him. "There has been a sudden change. We're to meet in front of the Hokages mansion suddenly. Followed suit and don't lag behind." He said as he headed out the window.

It was a pretty weired day for him. First was meeting up with Minori on the way to class, then the letter he just got runing his plans and now...snow?

_"The hells going on?"_


----------



## Vergil (Dec 17, 2010)

Team 2.

"Huh?!" Dante said as he responded to Daisukes question, "Oh yeah, tree walking. Peace of cake. Only took me a few minutes so shouldn't be a problem for you guys." Of course Dante forgets that he had previously been practising chakra control due to his Hyuuga bloodline demanding it from a young age. 

He laughed at his comment about Harima, "Yeah, ol Tenma isn't the most organised either. Between them they'd be putting socks in the fridge. But he'll find his way. Can you believe I was just as bad as he was? Having no parents around like we did kinda does that." Dante added.


----------



## Laix (Dec 17, 2010)

*Jihl*

Jihl grinned as Kagami struggled to stay still in the snow. The snow was freezing her too, as she was wearing a mini skirt and open heels.
*'Shit ... it's cold.'* She shivered, biting her lip. Just then, a bird flew down as Kagami pointed out. She took the letter out the bird's hand before it flew off.
*'Meet outside Hokage Mansion ... Jason Kan? Whatever. Okay team, lets head for the Hokage Mansion!'* She ordered, before sprinting towards Konoha.

*Shion*

They soon finished the mission, and began heading for the Hokage's Mansion based on what the messenger bird they recieved earlier said. She was freezing, despite being in boots. 
*'Can we warm up first sensei!?'* She moaned, clutching her arms. *'I'm freezing.'*

*Shizaya*

Shizaya nodded at their sensei, before setting off along the rooftops with her. He tried to ignore the freezing weather, instead picturing a sunny beach in the Rock Village.
*'Ah ... thats better.'*


----------



## Kuno (Dec 17, 2010)

*Kiya/Yukai...*

Holding out her hand, Kiya let the soft flakes settle onto her hand.  “Christmas hats...snow...what the hell...”  Kiya mumbled then Akuba spoke just as Yukai and Kayo appeared.  

“We're here sensei!”  Yukai exclaimed bounding forward, she kicked at the snow and giggled.  “It's christmas in July!”  the girl didn't understand the implications of the situation.

Kiya chuckled halfheartedly then moved the bird from her should to her finger before unrolling the little scroll.  Frowning a bit she nodded slightly before gently tossing the bird up and putting the paper in her pocket.  “Looks like we have to wait on what I had planned.  We need to meet up at the Hokage tower.”  She stepped forward immediately walking on the snow.  “Come on girls.  I'll go slow but try to keep up.”  Kiya then headed for the tower.


*Yasa...*

“Yes sensei.”  She replied as Albel-sensei headed out of the room.  'I wonder what is going on?' Yasa thought to herself as she stayed back a little, keep her sensei in sight in front of her.  She scowled a bit as she began to trod through the snow then growled.  “Damn snow.  I hate it.” Yasa mumbled but didn't allow herself to let it seem that way.


*Ichishin...*

“What has that fool done now...” Ichishin grumbled to himself, holding the Santa hat.  One of his former Anbu squad members had delivered it with a sigh.  Looking up Ichishin sighed know that the Hokage himself could never have unleashed a snow storm in the middle of the summer.  Before he announced they were going to look into this a crow settled onto his shoulder.  “Bringing me news old friend?”  this particular crow was always used for him.

It just croak then gave a slight bouncing nod before sticking out his leg.  Peeling off the paper Ichishin read it and sighed.  “Alright Jason what is going on...”  He mumbled before wadding it up.  He scratched the large black bird and sent him on his way.  “Alright.  Come on or go back to the academy.  The choice is yours.”  He turned and began to jump down the monument to the tower below.


----------



## River Song (Dec 17, 2010)

Yata/Team 2

Responding to Dante's statement  " you do know my parents are dead and Hikari-senpai was raised by a random old lady and we both can clean although she is known as a Pshycopath and I apparently have an unhealthy obsesion with being clean" he sneered and adding on as an afterthaught " and I  don't think Daisuke has any parents either but I can't vouch for him being clean"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 17, 2010)

"Heh, well different people I guess. Harima was leader of Konoha's most notorious gang at one point. Ah those were the days." Dante said stretching his arms up. "Should have seen him then, he was even messier! He's cleaned up a lot since meeting Tenma and managed to be an Academy teacher."

Dante paused as they approached the Hokages building "If any of you fancy, Kiya and I have got a couple of spare rooms. You know, eating with people is always better than eating alone huh? You're free to stay with us for whenever you feel like it." he turned and grinned at them. "Kagami would be delighted to have the company."

He did wonder how Kiya would react to that impromptu offer but he figured she'd be cool.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 17, 2010)

*Kayo - Team 1*

The genjutsu she was placed under that brought forth a bliss like no other had been ended. In fact she was actually glad as things inside the illusionary world had gotten rather weired. It seemed like the more Hyugas she rolfstomped the more that popped up...varying in different sizes. One was average height, than another was knee high to a duck, then another was couple of stories.

Felt like she was in Ninja Rangers Style: Zeo.

Things only got weirder when snow, in the middle of a hot month no less, began to fall from the sky. "Really, what the hell kind of shit have you signed me up for? Snow, when it was just hot? I swear you better put forth your A game for this greatness!" Kayo spoke aloud as she stared up at the sky. Just observing one would think she was talking to a higher power, a power that from her words seemed to be controlling her every move.

?Come on girls. I'll go slow but try to keep up.? Her sensei spoke.

Kayo began sprinting behind her. Not wanting to go to fast. She wanted to speak with her new "Friend" about an incident  Non-chalantly Kayo strolled up on Akuba's side, and gently tapped on her shoulder.

"Oh, Aku there's something I wanted to give you." 

She spoke sweeter than usual to her. Like how a grandma would their their grandchild. She waited until Akuba turned around with her ever present dead stare to see what she wanted.

*POW*

Was the sound of that echoed as Kayo's fist connected with Akuba's jaw. Though as frail as the girl was, she was still a shinobi, so regaining her balance off of Kayo's blow wasn't that hard for her.

"I sure hope you enjoyed that little love tap. I feel that we'll become the best of buddies don't you think?" She said even sweeter in a high girly voice as she feigned the ablity to float away as if she was some angel.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 17, 2010)

Akuba.

As the team headed for the meeting place, Kayo started to walk beside her. Not only that but talk to her.

She didn't want to be talked to but Kayo using the name Aku was something she wanted to correct her about. She turned and got a fist to the mouth.

Akuba reeled and fell to the ground, her frail body landing awkwardly in the snow. Her world was spinning and she blinked a few times and shook her head to gain back her bearings. She looked up slowly and rubbed her jaw. She listened to the odd statements from Kayo and picked up on the insincerity of them

"What purpose was that for?" She asked evenly. "There is no mission nor is there an objective where such an action is necessary. A complete waste of movement." 

She picked herself up and dusted the snow off her. 

"And why hold back a punch? Surely the purpose of one is to incapacitate or kill. You have failed at both. I do not understand this action." She looked to Kiya for an answer.


----------



## dark0 (Dec 18, 2010)

*TEAM 3: HYUUGA BLUE, Minori, Shizaya: SNOWY*



cjones8612 said:


> *Minori - Team 3*
> 
> As the introductions were over the temperature suddenly plummeted from the warm spring weather, to that blistering cold winter weather. To add on to the weirdness it suddenly began to snow too. Minori reached out with an outstretched hand and watch as a small snowflake fell gently from the sky and onto her hand.
> 
> ...



Blue's new sensei finally reacted to something, reaching out for a snowflake. Hardly anything notable unless you had taken into account her highly enigmatic and un-enthusiastic behavior. Blue noticed the messenger hawk fly through the air and land on sensei's shoulder due to his constant glancing and paranoid vigilance. 

She read the note and then recited the orders to meet up in front of the hokage's mansion right before quickly taking to the rooftops, to which Blue hastily followed. He thought it weird that they would send his new team on a mission then instantly request that they return, it must be something important... The eager side of him said the village or a building was being attacked. While the cynical side downplayed his paranoid superstitions, saying that it was probably a feat of comically failed political activism on the hokage's part.

Blue soon figured that it could be anything and fantasizing about what might happen in future events would be pointless. After clearing his mind, he realized that over-thinking was keeping his mind off of the cold temperature. Blue wasn't wearing seasonally correct clothes as he left his jacket at home, It was looking to be a fairly not cold day in the morning, it must have been some nasty front to cause snow...

Before he knew it, they were making progress toward the hokage's office. Along the self-made trail, sensei's path had lead into various collections of animated snowmen. Whom also sported a mean fastball of harden snow that could splinter wood and dent sheet metal.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2010)

Jason Kan

He wore his warm, thick coat as he looked to the sky. He knew it wasn't an attack from another country as he had been keeping a close eye on Hyuuga Vergil. He knew that he had discovered a clue "Where the Sun sets into the Fire". It was obviously the most Eastern point of the Fire country. Given that the cloud that caused this had come from that direction, and given the sheer power of the jutsu, it had to have come from that.

He knew not what Vergil was after, but whatever it was it piqued his interest now. It was obviously something of great power.

The teams of genin and their senseis assembled. His gaze left the sky and onto the team. They were all wearing santa hats. He sighed as he remembered he was wearing one too. 

"Now that you have all assembled I am assigning you all a mission. Consider this your first C rank. The jounin and I have to come up with a strategy to dispel the cloud causing this. 

The intel that we have on the snowmen is limited. We know that they are held together by chakra and they fire off snowballs that can cause damage. We have some civilians in hospital already with deep bruises or fractured bones. 

Your mission is to find a way to slow them and minimise casualties. There are people out there who are stuck in the snow, especially the elderly and the young. Your priority should be the retirement home and the nursery. You won't be completely unsupervised. Sena-san, our speedster jounin shall be keeping an eye on you. As will I." he pointed up to the CCTV cameras he had installed a year ago.

"No more information is available at this time. If we get some then we shall let you know. For now you are dismissed." he said and then turned to the jounin leading them away.

Just then a man appeared from nowhere. He looked friendly and had a wry smile on his face. His hair was distinctly red and he wore a sweatshirt and jogging bottoms. Jason turned and looked at him, simply saying. "Attire."

Sena sighed disappeared and in a matter of seconds was back wearing the traditional shinobi uniform. 

"OK so best plan I guess is to split you into 2 teams huh? So this half goes to the old folks, and this half goes to the kids."


Team 1:


Yukai - Kuno

Kayo Akimichi - cjones

Akuba - Vergil

Daisuke Yagami - luffy no haki

Shion Yamanaka - Laix

Aburame Bagunotoko - Chaos

Yata - Paper Person

Hyuuga Blue - Dark0


Team 2:

Jackle Y.(youkai) Aburame = Youkai

Inuzuka Lazio - Chaos

Kagami Rei - Vergil

Sanchuudoku Yasashige “Yasa” - Kuno

Aoi Yamata - Hibachi

Isane Orinoko - Strawhat

Kioshi Yamanaka - cjones

Kai Midomaru - strawhat


"Yeah that looks about right." Sena yawned and stretched. "Ok so you guys go and I'll periodically check up on you. Yeah, you got this, you probably don't even need me. Maybe I'll just go home..." 

5 minutes later

*Team 1*

Outside the old folks home.

*Akuba.*

She didn't know why these people were being kept alive. She looked at them as they huddled indoors, looking nervously outside. What possible use to society could they be. She said what she thought.

"These people are not worth protecting. They will offer nothing to society if we save them. This mission is pointless but a mission nonetheless." she said. 

She looked at the snow. Their job was to protect the old folk, but from what? There was nothing there. 

Then the snow started to shift and their opponents started to materialise. The genin had assumed that there would be only 10 snowmen. There were at least double that. They weren't the fastest but their projectiles were.

Akuba barely saw the snowball as it hit her in the chest and had her fly back into the wall. "Ugh..." she said getting up holding her side "The snowballs hurt." she said flatly.

The snowmen then fired a volley of snowballs at the old folks home, the velocity of them could easily break windows and doors.


*Team 2*

The nursery.

*Kagami.*

"Awww aren't you a cutie pie!" Kagami said to the 5 year old "I wanna eat you up. I'm gonna eat you Om nom nom nom nom!" she chased the kids who screamed and laughed as they ran away from her. 

They were inside the building of the nursery, with was very spacious. It was colourful ith letters and numbers on the wall and the kids drawings too. They could see outside the snow through huge long windows. There was a playground outside with swings and a roundabout and a slide.

"I haven't been on the swings in ages!" Kagami said excitedly.

"It won't support your weight. I know, I've tried." the nursery teacher said scratching her head sheepishly.

"Ah snap." Kagami said, watching her language around the kids. "Well this aint so bad a mission huh? playing with kids and all."

As if cursing it, the snowmen popped up from the ground outside. The kids squealed in excitement and rushed to the door. It was then the snowmen started to fire. The windows smashed and the teacher was hit by the hard snow, knocking her out instantly. 

"Holy shhhh....sugar!" Kagami shouted as she sheilded one of the kids from the breaking glass.


----------



## River Song (Dec 18, 2010)

Yata/ Team 1 

'The old folks home,briliant' thought Yata sarcasticly. After Akuba finished her rant Yata who was standing next to her responded " It is depresing to listen to you." Suddenly the snow moved in front of us and began to clump together to form snowmen. Hearing screams from the old people Yata yelled out " The shock of this will cause them to suffer from heart attacks and cardiac arrest" already running over to them he continued yelling "somebody cover me while I knock them out" taking out some senbon he approached the group of old people. Yata knew where he had to strike with the senbon to knock the out but he needed to get up close because of how difficult it was to hit the the places needed .


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2010)

(A bit more drama )

Team 1

The elderly looked out the window as the events unfolded.

"'Dem whippersnappers are the ones that idiot hokage sent? I didn't fight against those bastard lightning idiots for this. Ah hell I can prbably take out these things myself!"

A bald, angry looking 70 something year old stood up. A woman, looking slightly older than him snapped. "You sit down you senile idiot. You try to pull off a jutsu and you'll just end up messing yourself like when you tried that genjutsu."

"Don't tell me what to do woman! I was the greatest shinobi of my generation! Look at those kids! Hey!" He shouted through the window, "You're standing on her bastard flowers!"

"Don't call them bastard flowers! There my babies. Get off them you damn hooligans!" She chimed in with the yelling at the genin. The snow fell off the sign on the front yard "Home for retired shinobi"

It was then they noticed Yata running towards them with senbon.

"What's he doing?" The old man shouted.

"I don't know. How would I know, idiot!" The woman said alarmed at the young genin readiying himself.

"He wants a fight! I'll give him a fight! Come on guys! Let's show these young uns how its done." 

A group of 5 got up and looked like they were going to go outside, only to be restrained by the care staff.


----------



## River Song (Dec 18, 2010)

Yata/ Team 1

"That's that plan out the window" sighed Yata seeing that this was a home for retired shinobi and they were preparing to put up a fight. That would endanger them and Yata. Replacing the senbon back in his robes he addresed the care staff  "Please make sure all of you're residents are in one room preferably at the back of the building so there is only one area we have to protect." 
Turning swiftly away and leaping into the battle field he started to form handseals " Hidden Needles" he said as he started to spit needles out of his mouth all of them landing on the target snowman and some penetrated the body but seemed to leave no lasting damage.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 18, 2010)

*Yukai...*

“Wouldn't we want them to be in a room without windows?”  Yukai scratched her head in confusion when they were told to put them in a room in the back.  “I mean we are surrounded by snow.  Snowmen are made of snow so it would be anywhere...”  She scowled slightly then.  “My head hurts...”

Stumbling forward she went out side and her mind immediately cleared.  “Alright!  You want a war you got a war!  I am a queen at snowball fights!”  Yukai grinned and dug in her feet.  “Somebody build a fort so that you can start bombarding them!  I'm going in on the offensive!”  she screamed then began to run forward as fast as the snow would let her.

“TarenKen!  TarenKyaku!”  the exuberant blonde yelled as she neared one of the enemy.  Her fists and feet flew with insane speed, sending snow flying in every direction.  After a moment only a small stub of snow stood where the immense snowman use to be.  “ONE DOWN!  LET'S GET 'EM!”  she screamed running forward again.


*Yasa...*

“Kids?”  Yasa's lip curled at the thought.  'I did not become a kunoichi to wipe some kid's nose.  If I wanted to do that I would have gotten married.' the thought made her stomach curl and then she watched the white haired fool running around chasing them.  “I guess a kid is a kid.”  then the attack happened.  

“Seriously?”  Yasa's voice squeaked as she thought of all the childish things going on around her.  “I thought I grew up.”  she was exasperated at the turn of events but wouldn't allow anyone to out do her.  “Fine.”  She charged forward and made a hand seal.  “Satsujin Konmei no Karasu!”  Just as Yasa finished the words a murder of crows sped in front of her, engulfing one of the snowmen.

Under the cover of feathers, Yasa began to spit needles at the unaware creature.  It's stick arms swinging around wildly as it tried to scatter the creatures who were eating its carrot nose and plucking off the rocks it called eyes.  The needles made short work of it and it dissolved before her, then the crows disappeared and she looked at the rest.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 18, 2010)

*Team 1*

*Daisuke*

He was trying to dodge as more snow balls he could, this was kinda funny, to think that those weird things could kill them, well it was not like he will let those snowmen to kill any of his comrades. Then he saw Yata attacking, that was a good idea, but the only way was to destroy them completely"Hey, hey! can some one cover me?"he asked and without waiting for the answer he rushed against the enemy, the snow making his rush slower, what forced him to dodge all the balls he could while advancing.

When he was at a good distance an idea went to his mind, his plan was to take them down using Taijutu since weapons doesn´t seem to work but..."I see"he said and stopped in the place, still dodging some snowballs think they seemed to be fastest than before.At some point he tried to avoid a triple attack from a trio of snowmen near of him, but when he was about to dodge, he slipped with the snow, dodging them but in the end he looked like an idiot"Wow, that was close hahaha"he said and laughed, he had luck this time.

He stood up again and ran towards another direction, jumping as high as he could he threw in mid air a Kunai with an explosive tag in the middle of the three snowmen"See ya..."he said waving good-bye when landed. BOOOM!!!....an explosion occurred trapping the snowmen in it.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 18, 2010)

*Kayo - Team 1*

A place of despair, dread, delusions, detrimental to ones health. A place of despondant people, discouraged, disheartened, dispirited, depressing, desolate, dismal, dreary . A place that seemed to care, but was simply covering it darken atmosphere, This place my have gave the illusion of being sweet and cozy and during this time of year smelled somewhat lilke spices and the ol eggnog, but Kayo knew better. She truly knew what that sweet smell really was. They could try to say it was the baking of cookies and what not for the holidays that made this smell the way it was, though they could not hide the truth.

This particular smell lingered in this place _long_ before _and_ after the holidays. During the holidays the sweet recognizable smell was just stronger during this period, it being cold and all. Just being in the general vincity of this place brought down Kayo's spirit as she tried to avoid the very sweet smell.

The sweet, sultry, and savory smell of death.

"My god...look at all these poor old bastards." Kayo blurted out, a little bit of her father coming to surface, as she looked around the retirement home. The wooden sign on the outside that hung loosely on its hinges said it was a 'Retirement' home for shinobi, but every knew it was just a building for old people to wait for the bliss bringer hands of the Grim Reaper to come and take them away.

...Well that and a place for them to soil themselves, but who wants to hear about that?

"Of all the place we have to defend..." The young Akimichi sighed as she stood outside in her green furry button up. Though before she could continue with her depression that situation suddenly become hetic as their enemies, the vicious snowmen, formed right outside and began their assault on the old folks home.

"Time for a good ol' fashion snowball fight. Sorry Frosty, but seems your bro's done cash a check that'll get their asses kicked!" In a burst of speed Kayo began charging her target. She thought to get the ups on the snowman by lunging at him.

To bad it didn't work.

Just meters away from tackling the snowy wonder to the ground, the middle of his chest expanded and out shot a huge snowball about that size of Kayo's face. In a instant she was shot down onto the ground like something out of a comedy movie. A few minutes pass as Kayo laid face first in the snow before she finally stirred and stood up. Her face was completely flushed with a purple bruise smack dab in the middle of her forehead.

"..."

"......"

"........."

*"THAT HURT MOTHERFU-"* The vulgar obscenity she had began to shout out in rage was cut short when she realized she was surronded. There were three on left and four on her right, for a total of seven. Of course this didn't worry Kayo at all despite the initial shock. Kayo grasped her hands firmly on the ground and flipped onto her feet into a fighting position.

"I'm really going to enjoy harvesting you all for ice cream."


----------



## dark0 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Team 1: BLUE*

Hyuuga blue

Dumbfounded by the irrational drama caused by the elderly folks and the cruel genin Akuba that called them useless, all Blue could do was observe. Sadly it was not that easy seeing as snowmen were assaulting him with their freezing balls. But with the byakugan and dancing, he could see behind himself and shift his body weight with little additional effort. Donning a range of 150 feet, his byakugan could keep tabs on their throwing arms and body composition. Their fastballs were no match for his omniscient vision of the projectile's path. The girl running out into the fray was a good decoy, she brash and brutally destroyed the snowmen showing that there were any traps for now.

He wanted to yell at the kid who said old people were useless. Blue would pop and lock his arm around the kid's shirt collar and enlighten him with his knowledge that business always trumps brawn strength. But he needed to keep his mind on the elderly, they were supposed to be under our protection and they want to rush out to battle... It's time for D-D-D-D-D-DIPLOMACY!

He quickly called out the old man in a respectful yet serious tone, he needed to assert himself as the leader so he could push his completed plan into fruition. Though hearing kayo insulting them would make relations even worse and further force the old man's prideful hand, blue was glad the rude girl occupied herself with killing our enemies. 

"Please. Don't come out here! Our mission is to protect you, if you have a problem with that?! You can wait til we're DEAD, then you can show us how weak we really are."

During his speech he had to dodge two snowballs without looking back, This cool effect only further enhanced his image of strength, but he had to put the icing on the cake(No pun intended ) as well as put the old man at ease. Blue seamlessly strung both parts of his monologue together making sure his thoughts didn't interfere with his words or give the old-man a chance to reply. He hoped to convey an understanding through his heavily honorable, and respect ridden tone.

If you want to prove yourself, I'll fight you any time of day once we've completed our mission. *I SWEAR IT BY THIS SCAR OF MY ARM.*

Without looking behind himself, he swiftly set his left shoulder back and completely destroyed a vicious speeding snowball with his elbow, his ragdoll arm lifelessly fell to his side with palms facing outward displaying his bloody shoulder for the world to witness.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2010)

Team 1.

Akuba took advantage of Kayo being surrounded to sneak behind one and try and apply a genjutsu. It didn't seem to have any effect aside from slow their movements as her chakra went and disrupted theirs. "Chakra..." she looked over to Blue and walked over, simply leaving Kayo to be surrounded. Her logic was that her intel was more important.

The care staff were having issues with the elderly. They hadn't had an uprising like this since the tv went out during an episode of Arnie.

"Please sir calm down!" Since no-one was doing anything to actually intercept the volley of snowballs, several went through the windows and broke the Tv. Now they were pissed. Then Hyuuga Blue stood before them with a stirring speech. 

The elder leader stood with his arms folded and listened to him. As the snowball hit and injured the young Hyuugas arm, they could see the bravery in the child.

"If you've got time to flap your damn gums then get out there and beat those things!" He barked.

"And don't step on my plants." The woman yelled from the background.

"And don't step on her bastard plants" he repeated. "I'll be watching though. If you don't do a good job I'll...I'll...uhhh"

Akuba was standing next to Blue and had put a hand on to the old mans hand.

"Why are you trying to reason with them when the quickest solution would be to incapacitate them?" Akuba asked Blue coldly. She thought Yata was going to do something but he changed his mind. A waste. 

Another elderly went down, trapped in one of Akubas genjutsu. Some were pleasant, others were not.

Blue was about to protest when Akuba pointed to the snowmen. "You are Hyuuga. Can you not disrupt their chakra?" She asked "My own abilities appear to be limited."

"I shall need assistance of another genjutsu user so that they do not cause us issue."

"Hey! You can't do this to us! We fought so you could be alive. Don't treat us like...uhh" Another went down. 

"Three is my limit. You should hurry" she said with her dead eyes. The care staff reluctantly pulled the unconscious away.

Meanwhile..

Some of the snowmen had senbon in them, which caused them to hurl snowballs filled with senbon back at them. Those that were punched or kicked seemed to stop completely momentarily to regenerate.

Those that were exploded with explosive tags were blown to smithereens, huge chunks of snow falling to the ground. These chunks formed more snowmen, adding another 10 to their ranks. Though these new ones seemed somewhat different, they were significantly smaller but the power of the projectiles was still as potent

Kayo was being bombarded with snowballs at close range from the 3 and the others fired another volley at the  elderly.

Things looked bleak for team 1.

(Will post team 2 in a bit))


----------



## dark0 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Teams 1: BLUE*

Blue was happy to oblige akuba. He saw that they were made of chakra and as a hyuuga he would be able to disrupt said chakra, but the snowmen had thick fat while his gentle fist only used stabs of the finger. Although he could use his palms, but he was too busy face-palming because he didn't think of it before.

Three thoughts suddenly poped into his head. Blue could take out the arms first and render them useless for throwing, and disrupting their chakra would stop their regeneration. Hell, he just needed to take out the arms so they couldn't do any damage. But the third thought he spoke aloud for Akuba and any other genin listening. Alright, I'll clean up here. The snowmen assault from the sides because they can't enter the building... 

He turned his head to look right into Akuba's eyes.

*But snow is on the roof too...*

His serious face turned grim as he popped his collar over his chilly nose looking toward the battlefield. He quickly took off toward the 3 snowmen attacking kayo, he should take out distracted enemies whilst saving an ally.

The snowman turned to him and pitched the snowball, blue could see where it was going so he adjusted himself slightly so when the ball was thrown it would take no effort to account for error. As the snowball left the snowfoe's hand, it's wrist spun and the snowball hung onto his pointer finger. Blue couldn't see it in the wind up but it was a curve-ball, blue suddenly spread out his legs and leaped far to left. He couldn't calculate the air resistance on the spin, so he just decided to jump right out of the way.

The snowman was winding up for another when blue was oh so close to striking him. The ball left the snowman's hands only a meter in front of him. About to step with his left foot blue forced his legs to stop working. He tumbled across the ground a few feet and jumped up at the snowman whilst sliding his hand down the snowman's frame.

His hand subtly destroyed an avalanche of the snowman's side, his right arm was cocked back and the only thing he was throwing was a punch. The snowman's arm fell off as he missed the punch and blue slapped his shoulder out of existence. Blue picked up his left arm, slicing through the snowman's left elbow, to finish the snowman by pushing his hand straight through his non-existent collarbone.

The snowman fell into heaps of snow as blue lunged his arm down the rest of the snowman's body and an explosion of chakra blew up the snow-heap's entire mid-lower section. He shouted joy to his death standing on top of his disintegrated mound of a body *MELT IN HELL, FROSTY!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA*

Another snowman that was assaulting kayo closed in on him, he assumed that it was a pin maneuver with the snowman that was half formed behind him. He wasn't entirely sure what they planned on doing, but if they got close just to throw snowballs he would... Be pissed off I guess. There wasn't much more to do than kill them. It kind of put him down...

The snowmen both waved their arms at him like they were trying to imitate him. It SOOO pissed him off. He walked the closing 5 foot radius between snowmen and was stopped short when the snowman's fingers came flying at him in clouds of snow. they were trying to get snow in his eyes. So he promptly stood straight with wonderful posture and closed them. The snowman vigorously took his chance to punch but Blue casually lifted his hand and slapped the idiot's arm off. The snowman futilely punched with his nub that didn't even have the range to strike.


Suddenly the end of his nub came off and hit Blue in the stomach while he was lowing his body to avoid a crotch shot. he kneeled on the ground with a grunt while the snowman behind him viciously lifted his heavy arms and leaned forward to slam his helpless spine into the snow. Blue rolled back and knocked into the snowman who Promptly crashed his burly arms into blue arms holding his chest in place. The snowman loosen it's 'skin' as the snowman pushed blue inside himself, expanding over his thin body. With no one around and another foe presenting himself in front there was nothing to do but for blue to cough from having his chest slammed and lean back into the snowman's embrace with a gleaming smile.

Blue's back exploded with pins of chakra tearing and throwing back heaps of snow. His legs were bent so he fell to the left into the cold snow. He saw the snowman in front readying and pitching two snowballs from his hastily made arms taken from the torso's snow.. So he adjusted himself accordingly. Blue jumped up and blew the snowman's torso from his bottom with a chakra swift kick to the solar plexus. The rest was gravy.

Three down... Too many left to go, stop dicking around.

It took him a minute to kill all these guys and he used more chakra than the gentle fits actually required, it was a bad start and too easy... But at least it's some kind of fight. Get a move on dickweed.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 18, 2010)

*Kioshi - Team 2*

Kids...kids...kids. Those little bastards balls of sunshine were everywhere. They ran and played like it was no other person business and without a care in the world. Kioshi would never admit it, but he envied these kids. All they had to do was look cute, watch their manners, and pretty much they could have anyone eating out their hand and anything they wanted. It was rather said that he, at just the age of eleven, more than likely not much older than some of the kids here...felt that way.

Though he decided to take a page out of Kagami's book and play with some of them. The Yamanaka had managed to get a group of children, sixteen in all, and was reading about different types of words and the different ways to use, and their meanings.

_Words?they have and can be used for a variety of reasons. Words give meaning to what we are trying to say. They help express out latent emotions or help to further emphasis are point to get it across. Words can bring about a great deal of pain, but this is an example of a famous idiom, words are a two way street. 

They can be harmful and can be used to belittle and hurt someone though at the same time words can be used to give one great encouragement and joy. The former dealing with pain and the latter dealing with joy were two prominent examples that often happen in everyday life. Which comes back to the original point words have meanings, multiple ones, and my favorite use of words are descriptive ones.

Descriptive words help one to describe something one would not normally know about or are explaining to a friend to help them understand their meaning. One usually thinks when talking about descriptive words or just words in general that the first thing that comes to one?s mind are words such as: smashing, dirty, grimy, bright, and dark and etc. Though not used in a descriptive manner such as those in the former, names themselves, can also be used to describe the person their attached to. Take my name as an example if you would._

As he finished reading from the book he couldn't help, but notice some of the looks he was getting. It was like intrigue mixed with utter confusion. "Maybe just reason doesn't work. Would you like an example?" He asked to which they responded with simple nods.

"Let's use my name. Kioshi means pure. I admit that I?m far from being any kind of angel, but I take great pride in my name and its meaning. While no Gary Stu, my thoughts are always genuine and so are my actions that follow suit. I easily consider myself one who is free from hypocrisy and denial. Even if I make one statement and argue for it, but then switch to a new statement the next day that goes against my pervious statement I will hold my ground and argue. I mean who said I couldn?t change my mind?right?

The kids simply looked at him with admiration. That someone not much older than them were using such big grown up words.

"Wow your swmart!" A little girl said spoke among the crowd of kids. Her mispronunciation was because of a large gap in the middle of her teeth. Kioshi coudln't help, but beam a smile at her.

The sound of glass breaking and the door of the day care being pummeled broke the peaceful setting he was having. The snowman had formed outside and were cockslashing launcing snowballs at 300k/m or what ever made up crap one would think up of. The group he was sent along with to guard the kids began to rush outside to fight back and defend the day care.

Kioshi followed suit right behind Yasa as she dispatched a snowman. He used that as he opening to run behind another snowman and punched him right in the back. It, as he thought, didn't do a thing, but get his hand stuck. So he slowly began to focus and let his chakra flow into the frozen creature.

_"Let's see how paralyzing works..."_ 

To his luck it did indeed have an effect and paritally stopped it from moving, but at the same time it was to much of a drain to keep pouring his chakra into more of them. With the snowman man stick in place and a swfit heel kick, Kioshi kicked it head straight off its shoulders. It was a breif victory as he learned of another one of their ablities.

Regeneration.

_"! Snowman that can regenerate? How did I see that coming?"_ Lost in his train of thought he was smacked square in the stomach with three moderate sized snowballs and sent flying back into the building. Crashing into toys and a shelf the blond haired Yamanaka slowly reeled out of the pile he was sent into to.

"You alright?" One of the kids asked with a giggle as he squrited him with a water gun. He seemed to simply be enjoying the spectacle. Though thanks to this kid, Kioshi had gotten a great idea.

"Yo kid, I can ask you something?" The little boy looked and then nodded his head. "You like playing in the snow?" The boy once again responded with a flurry of nods and a cheesy smile. "How would you like to help me out? Round up some of yours friends and helping me will get you to play out in the snow. What do you say?"

The pie faced boy simply nodded again and ran off with sheer delight. As he began his recurit Kioshi began some searching of his own.

"Utlize every resource at your disposal. That's what it means to be a Konoha shinobi." He stated plainly as he readied himself for the next round with the snowmen.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 19, 2010)

*Team 2.

Kagami.*

"You ok little dude..." she asked the boy in her arms as she protected him from the glass. He looked up, his eyes were filled with tears and there was a big snot line connecting his nose to Kagamis coat.  He nodded causing the snot bridge to sway violently. Kagami tried to hold back the gag reflex.

"We have an emergency! I need a tissue!" Kagami shouted as she looked in horror at the runny mucus.

"Man, I need a drink...." she said carefully reaching into her inside pocket where she had swiped the vodka. There was nothing there. She looked around and saw the bottle being sniffed by the 6 year olds. One of the macho looking (as macho as you can look at 6) had the bottle.

"...yeah well my dad says he can drink a whole bottle of this in 10 minutes. I bet I can too." Before anyone could react the kid took a swig of the stuff, coughed up some of it, but most of what could be described as a quadruple shot went down his gullet.

"Oh...damn. Shit just got real." Kagami said.

"Shit just got real..." the snotty boy repeated.

"Hey! Stop that."

"Hey! Stop that." He repeated.

"I swear I'm gonna throw you to the killer snowmen"

"I swear I'm gonna throw you to the killer snowmen" he repeated. Kagami was getting irritated.

"Supercalifragulisticexpialidocious" she said quickly and was met with silence. "Yes! Take that!"

Just then a snowball hit her back. The sensation was as though someone had thrown a rock at her. Really hard. She knew she had a big bruise there.

"Ow!" She turned to face the window and saw Yasa battling them with a crow jutsu. "I'm not getting outdone by that princess of bitchyness!" She said loud enough for her to hear. Kioshi too was going for it but managed to get himself flung back by the snowballs.

"Sh...sugar!" she said. 

"I need to pee." the snot boy said

"Hold it in." Kagami said trying to figure out what to do. Unfortunately strategy wasn't her best quality

"But I'm going to burst!" he shouted

"Oh my god! seriously? Go pee on the snowman!" It was then that Kioshi started rounding up the kids

"How would you like to help me out? Round up some of yours friends and helping me will get you to play out in the snow. What do you say?"

It clicked with her. Sort of.

"We're going to get the kids to piss on them?" she declared triumphantly to Kioshi not quite understanding the strategy, "Uh....kinda hard for us girls though....still it should melt the snow..."

Another volley of snowballs came at them. Yasa's delaying tactic wore off as they regained their bearings. Kagami gritted her teeth and prepared herself. She figured that normal kicks and punches were not going to cut it, they had to be ones that she had practised day in and day out. She didn't have many, only two infact. 

Kagami threw a kunai fiercly at one of the snowballs that was about to hit a kid. The kunai diverted the snowball enough to harmlessly hit the wall. Closer to her she used Shoufuu to block a projectil coming towards snotty mc snot face. Her foot hurt bad but nowhere hear as bad if she had used a regular kick. "Uh.."

Kai and Isane were tending to the kids on the otherside of the room. "Watch out!" she shouted as the majority of the snowballs were aimed at them as the urchins there.

Kagami was pissed. The hell with strategy. She dropped the kid, ran and snatched her alcohol, giving a chastising look at the offender (whilst not appreciating the hypocrisy of her stance) and then leaped out the window to go toe to snowtoe with the rotund warriors.

"Raaargh!" she shouted and began punching, kicking and dodging, whilst still taking the occasional hit. "Ahh!" she shouted in pain as one hit her in the side. Still she carried on. Some of their attention appeared to be focussed on her and that was good enough. The snowmen paused momentarily to regenerate their wounds. Kagami was undeterred and her fists were becoming red and slightly swollen with punching all that compacted snow.


----------



## River Song (Dec 19, 2010)

Yata/Team 2

Narrowly dodging a snow ball, I leaped over beside Yellow or black or whatever his name was who was using gentle fist to take out the snowmen. " As much as I hate to admit it I can't do much good here " He said to no one in particular. Dodging a snowball that skiffed the back of my neck I ran into the home where I found Akuba. " Thank you for incapacitating them I got distracted." Out of the group that came to confront them only two were left an old lady and the old man who he remembered used to run the bakers. 'after using hidden needle I will use up all of my chakra putting these to into a Genjutsu' thuaght Yata. Weighing the Pro's and Con's in his head Yata eventualy decided that even with more chakra he wasn't very useful against creatures that were not affected by Genjutsu. Turning to the old lady he clicked his fingers and she was trapped in a illusion of a perfect garden taking out a senbon he stabbed her in the neck knocking her out. Turning to the old man who was now struggling against the care staff he decided to punish him for making his job harder. Clicking his fingers the man was trapped into a Genjutsu which included him being shoved through something that was similar to a cheese wire as he began to screem Yata pierced his neck with a senbon knocking him unconsious.. admitidly it took seven tries to hit the right spot. Looking at Akuba he said " Knowing your record at the accademy I doubt many of yours was pleasent so if any of them come out with mental trauma we will blame the snowmen okay."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 19, 2010)

Team 1. Akuba

She nodded at Yata and Blue. The Care staff were horrified at the treatment of the elders however.

"We...We'll report you! This is unacceptable. These men and women are.."

Akuba stared at them

"Old, useless, an unwanted distraction. If you could do your job properly then this would not have happened." she said evenly. "Our mission is to stop the snowmen and protect the residents of this home. If the residents become a hinderance then they must be subdued for their own safety. They will live, they are ex shinobi and will get over the effects of the genjutsu and should not require too much rehabilitation." she said blankly. The elderly had all fallen unconscious from seeing their vision. They were breathing and appeared safe.

She turned to Yata. "I have only one genjutsu that is applicable to this situation. It is used to take out hostile opponents with their fear. Given their background I assumed they could handle it."

She looked at the battle in progress as Blue, Yukai and Kayo tore into the snowmen. Akuba looked at her own fist. "Impossible." she concluded.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 19, 2010)

*Daisuke / team 1*

He looked back to see what was happening, a little uproar due to a discussion between his comrades and the old people in that building, he thought it was a good decision to put them in a Genjutsu, that way the genins would be able to protect them "easily". Think the situation was not good at all, with his last attack using the explosive tags the snowmen were multiplied"Damn, that was the fastest way to do it..."he said while breathing a bit hard, he has been dodging snowballs for a while and of course he has received some hits.

Then something weird came to his mind, only with fire they could defeat those things, but since there wasn´t anyone who could use a fire jutsus right now they should keep with the explosive tags"Boom...that´s it!"he said and jumped back where the members of the team 1 were"Hey Blue!, guys! I have an idea, but probably we will need permission from the guy who was supposed to supervise us"Daisuke said smiling this time and continued explaining" We need konoha to make BOOM!"he said moving his arms trying to imitate an explosion, probably the most of his comrades were going to hit him or scold him for such a fool and dangerous idea but who cares?, he is not the kind of guy who is quiet when he has an idea" Those things get regenerated in little snowmen when they are destroyed with one explosive tag, but instead of that if we make enough explosions to create a lot of fire or at least enough damage to prevent them regenerating we could win"he said. 

If there was really a mistake in his plan surely Kayo, Yata or Blue would say it to him, the first two probably insulting the blond guy."The thing here is that we need to melt them!"


----------



## dark0 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Team 1: Hyuuga BLUE*

He turned his ear toward daisuke and calmed his body so he could listen and dodge with little interfering movement. As soon as he heard BOOM he laughed manically but ever so quiet not to interrupt him. When he was done blue added on, "Nobody is watching us... And.. GREASE FIRE! The oil sits on top of the water so when the water melts it spreads the oil over a greater area. ITS GENIUS! Go get some cooking supply stuff and it should be fine. Don't burn down any buildings."


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 22, 2010)

*Daisuke*

The blond boy smiled, this was going to be great!, hopefully they weren´t going to be punished or scolded by the jounins for making some little explosions inside the village"Okay!"he replied to Blue and went directly to the Kitchen looking for the oil, this was cool. "Oil, oil...Where is the oil?"he asked while searching for it, after a couple of minutes he found just two bottles with oil"Hmmm...this won´t be enough"he said and turned to see out the window, just next to the house where they were protecting the old people there was a restaurant, a smile in Daisuke´s face was shown,"Got´cha"he said went out.

As soon as he arrived to the restaurant he entered calm, trying not to bother the clients and the workers inside the building that were hiding from those snowmen."Hey can someone lend me some oil? a lot of oil!"he said smiling, the chef instantly got an idea of what the boy was trying to do and ordered to gave him all the oil in a little cart"Thanks oldman, see ya later"he said and left the restaurant, having to dodge some snow balls from the enemy he managed to arrive to the house again"Hey, I brought the oil". he said smiling.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 23, 2010)

*Team 2/Kai and Isane...*
Kai stood knee deep in the snow, shivering and not quite sure what was going on. When the academy recruiters had told him that he'd get to see exciting and exotic locales as a ninja, he had pictured sunny tropical islands filled with bikini clad women, but certainly not the tundra. He seriously doubted anyone wore a bikini in the tundra. 

"This sucks..."  he muttered, teeth chattering a mile a minute. He never thought he'd actually miss the dairy farm this much. Milking cows never seemed so glamorous. 

Suddenly a snowball hit him in the back of his head almost knocking Kai to his knees. "Hey! Who did that?" Kai fumed. As he turned around to glare at the culprit his eyes quickly widened. A giant snowman slowly lurched towards him. Kai took a few tentative steps backwards. "Hey back up Frosty. I don't want to hurt you. I know all kinds of deadly jutsu to melt your ass!"  He really didn't know that many jutsu to be quite honest.

When the snowman didn't bow down and proclaim him the master of the universe, Kai did the next logical thing. He ran. But then out of nowhere  Isane appeared behind the snowman and blasted him in the back with a violent palm thrust. The snowman lurched forward off balance and Isane flipped over it's shoulder, landing gracefully beside Kai. 

Kai looked Isane up and down as she took on that all too familiar Hyuuga fighting pose. He could see the vague outline of the throbbing veins running along her left temple, from the Byakugan eye which she kept covered with her tilted headband. Now why couldn't she wear a bikini, he thought to himself. On the positive side the sudden mental image warmed him up quite a bit. "Uh thanks..." he muttered. "But it's still coming at us." 

"Then run. *I'll* fight it," she said confidently. Truth was she was as nervous as hell and trying to overcompensate. 

Kai sighed and shook his head. Who did this girl think she was. "Okay you convinced me. I won't run. I'll just make some snow angels instead."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 24, 2010)

*Team 1

Akuba. *

The snowmen were still advancing when The blonde haired boy came running with some oil. She thought about the possible courses of action that could be taken with it. "The boiling oil will touch the snow, turn to water...." she knew full well what happens when water is added to boiling oil

"It should disrupt the chakra enough for them not to come back. I see. You should hurry and do it, I don't think we can hold out too much longer." she said with what should have been alarm and desperation, but was still just as emotionless as ever.
*
Team 2

Kagami.*

"You....you....basatrds. You won't get past me...!" she panted. punching the compacted snow with her bare fists had not only made them numb but now she was bleeding as she hit them. She looked at her hands which were shaking. "I can't use these too much more...." she said.

Isane and to some degree, Kai, were in the snow with her, which brought her some comfort. It did however distract her long enough to get pelted with a snowball on her shoulder that spun her as she fell.

"Dammit! What would mum or dad do?" she said as she got up. "Mum would change into a dragon or something and Dad would use some Hyuuga shit. I can't do either! How am I supposed to be stylish if I can't even do anything??" she said dejected.

She looked at the kids all running around with water gun. She didn't knw what the hell was going on there but it did make her realise that they were doing what they could. That's all anyone could do.

She looked up and glared at the snowman that was now looming over her about to fire another snowball at pointblank range. Kagami screamed in a fit of rage and mustering her power into her leg pulled off a stationary Chin dash. The snowman wasn't as heavy as a person and so it was launched high. She quickly took some kunai which had the explosive tags on it and threw them at the airborne snowman. two of them found their mark as Kagami made the hand seal to explode it. 

BOOM!

The snowman exploded into huge chunks that flew everywhere. "Hah! Not so ice to see you. You're not taking me to the cooler!" she shouted the puns confidently.

Then her heart san as the chunks formed snowmen again. 

These ones however were different. Smaller in size and they didn't seem to be held together as well. 

"Raaarrrgh!" Kagami screamed and kicked one of the newly formed bastards with a front snap kick. To her surprise they just fell to pieces. "They're just for show!"

Not quite. A barrage of snowballs from the other snowmen hit her. It seemed that the chakra was spent on attack rather than defence if it was blown up. She yelled in pain as they bruised her body. One hit her on the head causing many cobwebs to suddenly form.

"Ugh....S..som.." she tried to speak but failed "Someone who's good with shuriken blow them up with explosive tags, the rest of us will clean up the shit!" she shouted

"Clean up the shit!" the snotty boy repeated from inside the building.

"I swear I'm going to feed you to the Shinigami!" Kagami growled at the repeating boy who laughed and ran away.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 24, 2010)

Team 2/With Kai and Isane...
While Isane charged the snowman with a roar, she was really getting her warrior princess on, he noticed Kagami perform a fancy ass chin dash before causing the snowman explode. "Why can't I do that?" he muttered aloud in an impressed and slightly envious voice. "Oh right it's because I don't like hitting things with my face..." 

*BLAM!* 

A snowball hit Kai square in the face. The would be projectile was made of compact snow and ice and hurt like hell. Kai frowned as he realized that it would likely leave a bruise. The irony wasn't lost on him of course. "Hey Isane we have to blow these things up!" Kai called out to the wannabe Hyuuga chick. 

Isane was busy ducking and diving the giant snowman's strikes, countering with rapid fire palm strikes at the hulking creatures snowy hide. However for all her tenacity, Isane's palm strikes really weren't doing much more then leaving glorified pock marks. "Good idea!" she grunted, rubbing her reddened hands. Through her Byakugan eye she could see the dense chakra which animated the snow creature and kept it bound into a single entity. 

As Isane back flipped away from the snowman, Kai fumbled around in his belt pouch for a pair of explosive tags. "Here we go!" Kai announced, but he quickly frowned as his hand came up with a rolled up and battered comic book. Instantly his mind flashed to his room where the majority of his ninja equipment was laying on his bed, accidentally left by Kai during his rush to pack. Isane stared at him in disbelief and cursed under her breath. 

"I heard that," Kai mumbled.

Isane ducked low to the ground as the snowman closed in and threw a winding punch, barely missing the top of her head by inches.  "A little help here!!" she yelled. "Oh I thought you didn't need help?" Kai responded. Suddenly another snowball hit him in the face. It wasn't from the snowman though, this time it came from Isane. 

Kai sighed as he cleaned the snow from his face. He got the message. He quickly fumbled around in his spare pouch and this time came up with two explosive tags and some old lint. The lint he discarded of course. As Kai tied the tags to the two Kunai, Isane exhorted him to hurry up. She sounded just like his mother. "Okay!" Kai yelled. He spun around and threw the explosive kunai at the snowman. Isane dived away as the kunai blades whistled through the air and hit the snowman's right flank. The tags sizzled until reaching their end point. 

*BABOOM!* 

As the smoke cleared all that was left was a mound of scattered snow. Kai smirked with victory. Maybe this wasn't so bad after all, being the hero. His smirk quickly disappeared however as the snow took on a life of its own and reformed into multiple tinier versions of the snowman. It was like a gang of little disgruntled snowmen with an inferiority complex. Isane quickly got back to her feet and charged the creatures. Kai shook his head and against his better judgment followed her in. They both were continuously pelted by snowballs, but one by one began to slowly eliminate these weaker versions.


----------

